# Goldens Born in March 2013



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

*Our puppy was born today!!!*

Our puppy was born today! She is one of the five girls (and four boys) from Soundview Chuckanut As Thyme Goes By x Soundview's Start Me Up. This is Mom's (Sammie's) first litter and she and pups are doing great. Soooo excited!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so glad you started this thread, thank you! I was just thinking about starting one myself, as my puppy was born last week (March 7th, 2013), small litter of 3 girls. Excited to share and hear about everyone's experiences as they happen 

PS- CONGRATS on your pup!!


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello and congratulations to you too! Looking forward to sharing puppy photos and updates. Here is our pile o'pups yesterday.


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

*Our new boy or girl is two weeks old today!*

Just had to share our latest photo of puppy love.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

My boy was born in March! I'm hoping to be able to take him home next weekend. He will be almost 8 weeks by then.


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn (Mar 16, 2013)

My little Sophie was born in March too! She gets to finally come home May 8th - I'm absolutely crazy from waiting. Can't wait to share pix with everyone and see all of your little fur-babies too!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh no! Sawyer is outnumbered by girls 3-1!


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Sawyer is just adorable. Please post more photos on gotcha day.  Looking forward to seeing everyone's new pups coming home.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I am counting the days! Did you get any updated photos of your pup's litter? They must be so big now!!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

SwimFun said:


> I am counting the days! Did you get any updated photos of your pup's litter? They must be so big now!!


Any news on when Sawyer is joining you at home?  

Picking up my puppy in about 6 days, and I cannot be more excited. Having to study for exams (and dreading having to write the exams) has helped me get my mind off counting down the days until our pup comes home :


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Our pup was born March 8. Looking forward to following everyone progress!! He will will be our second golden. Jacob our first golden is 7 years old.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> Any news on when Sawyer is joining you at home?


Yes! I am taking a half day off of work to pick him up Friday afternoon 

I can't wait. I'm taking a graduate class and our semester ends in a week. I've been trying to keep my mind off of the excitement to pick up Sawyer by trying to finish my papers for this class, but it's not helping much!

Do you guys know your official dates too?


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

We got our Jackson Nicholas already (yes all my pups have middle names he's a wonderful bundle of joy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jacob and Jackson


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww how precious! Adorable


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I got Sawyer today! It's been a long day for both me and him. He's adorable, and we've had some accidents, but I'm excited for what the next few days and weeks will bring. Here are some pictures for you


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

My pup was born in March, not sure of exact date. Should be picking him up May 17th. Very excited. Our Thunder also a golden passed away about 2 months ago, just shy of 12 years. Know I'll never replace him, but not trying to. Just want golden love back in our home. Nervous haven't had a pup in so long and you forget. My husband is not. He does the training but I want to be more involved this time around. Will post pic when new lovie arrives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my! Jackson and Sawyer are both adorable!!! You guys must be so excited to finally have them home. Please post more pics when you can. If you have any good first week insights those are also appreciated. . We're bringing our girl home on May 13. Here is a photo of three girls from the litter. We will know which one we get in the next couple of days.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh how adorable! The one thing I have learned is carry them outside to go to the bathroom or they will just go before you get to the door. Be prepared to have your heart break when they keep whining. Stick with it though. Even after 1 day Sawyer doesn't fuss as much as he did yesterday. I'll give it a few more days and see what else I come up with


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Gets lots of chew toys! It's hard when they whine. You want to just go rescue them, but then they learn all they have to do is cry and you will let them out of their crate. We have had to try and ignore Jackson. The first few nights were really hard. But he is learning. Oh and they sleep a lot! On average 20 hours a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Her is my Jacob and Jackson


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is priceless. Love the two of them together. How precious. Sawyer really loves the fresh air. He whines at the slider door to go out to the backyard even if he's tired he just wants to lay outside. If I keep a window open it seems to help when he's in his crate.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Any updates?? Jackson is doing well. Everything and I mean everything goes in the mouth! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer is SO good at settling down in his crate now. It's amazing. Like on cue if I put him in his crate he takes a good 5 minutes or less to circle around, play with a toy, find a comfortable spot, but I think he understands the crate is where you sleep (for the most part). 

My worry for today was about driving an hour to my parent's house with him in his soft crate in the back. This is how I transported him from the breeder, and he was SO anxious, pooped, whined, the separation was awful. And that was just a 10 minute drive! Nevermind a whole hour. But since I was so fearful, I tried to tire him out as best as I could so he would wind down and sleep the whole ride. It worked like a charm! The 2 minutes to get on the highway he whined and was a bit unsure, but after that he seemed to enjoy it. He sat in the crate and looked out the front and back windows. I kept the windows down and got a good breeze blowing. After 10-15 minutes he just passed out in the back. What a revelation! Same thing on the way back. 

He had a very long day! Spent 8 hours at my parent's place with my parents, sister, brother, and brother's girlfriend. Sawyer has met lots of new people today! And he loved every second of the attention. And it is SO much easier when you have more than one person helping you with a puppy. It's a lot of work, but I'm already so attached and it's only been 3 days. Love him 

He also has this issue about the sunlight. Doesn't care for it. He won't get out of the shade... I don't know if he's overheated, or if it's too bright for him, but it hasn't gotten over 70 degrees yet, so I'm sort of dreading the summer if it is the heat that is bothering him. Here's a picture of him trying to hide in the bushes.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww, I'm actually up now with Jackson. He normally whines for about 5 minutes then goes to sleep but for one reason he went on and on and on. So I finally gave in, I tried to wait till he calmed down a little so he didn't think crying would get him out, but low and behold he had to pee. I felt so bad! It is hard at times like these. I didn't want to give in, but I am so glad I did. He was telling me he had to potty. 

I am having an issue with him nibbling on nibbling or puppy biting with my daughter. She's only 4. I've been trying to in a stern voice tell him no. Seems to work fur a bit. He can definitely sense that mommy is the stern one! But I'm the first to cuddle with him also

I wish i could get Jax to calm down in the car, I take him every morning to take my son to school and he whines. And we go to Corpus to visit my in laws about every two months, and it's a 4 hour drive so we are trying to slowly get him used to the car.

He definitely seems to follow my older two pups around. He has mastered coming in the doggy door. Not so much out, but definitely in. 

How is potty training going?

Sawyer looks adorable!!! It's funny because Jackson does the same thing with the shade. He finds any piece of shade and lays in it. Then he comes in and lays on the tile floor. Jake does that as well I'm assuming to cool off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! All these little fluffy new fur babies are adorable!! Makes me really want a second "fur-baby"


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

My mom wanted another grandbaby, and instead she got a new grand puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Potty training is a work in progress. Last night was the first night he slept the whole night through without waking up to potty. But we are still having accidents in the house. It's to be expected, he's just a puppy! I go back to work tomorrow and it will begin our daily routine - something for him to get used to. He has gotten super bitey. It's an attack on the pantlegs/ankles/hands at all times. I need to buy some bitter apple to spray on my hands because he has quite a deathgrip. I found out he LOVES cheese. He was doing anything today for some. That's the only way I could get him to stop biting me. I just don't always carry cheese around with me when I need it! Lol


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol... Ill have to get some of that apple stuff! I wonder if I can spray it in my daughters hair. My poor little girl, she is just at that height where he can get her anywhere, and I know Jax thinks he's playing but my daughter gets upset. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so proud of my baby! He made it the whole morning without peeing in his crate. Yesterday he was in his crate for a few hours napping and he had gone to the bathroom in it. Maybe gave a whimper once or twice, but certainly no alarm for "I have to pee." This was the first time he had an accident in his crate. Usually he will continually whine to let me know. 

Anyway, I had to go back to work today and didn't know if he would make it all morning since we went for a walk trying to get him to pee right before I left and he wouldn't go! And I had tried for about an hour. Put him in his crate for a few while I got ready to see if that would make him want to go more, but nope. So that made me extra nervous. I didn't want to set him up to fail, but I had to get to work. I was pleasantly surprised when I went home on lunch and his crate was dry. He got some cheese as a reward!

I just have to attach these pictures. While walking this morning Sawyer saw his first dandelion. He then proceeded to attack and eat it. It was adorable. So glad I caught that on film. You can see in the second picture if you get close enough in zoom all of the little dandelion fuzz flying about 

















How is potty training with Jax going?


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

So glad to hear about how well everyone's puppies are doing! 

We brought our little Nimbus home today. She fussed a little on the car ride back home, but she slept for most of it. She had a couple accidents already, but we're trying to be more attentive to her when she's not asleep or in her crate. I was only looking away for a couple seconds, and when I turned back, she had already finished her business... on the carpet (thankfully, it's an ikea carpet, and it's quite inexpensive). Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow in keeping an eye on her. Here's the only picture I have of her on my computer...


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Well potty training is going... We are doing ok. I'm trying to make sure he gets taken out every 20-30 minutes when we are home. 

We are really having an issue with the crate, he cries and cries and cries. The past few nights he goes in there at 11, and he's up at 12, 1, and 2. Then he's quiet till 6-7. We had an appt at the vet today and I talked to the vet and he recommended limited his water after 6-7 pm. So I tried that today and we shall see... 

Congrats on your new baby Jenuine!! Hope tonight goes well for you!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Nimbus is quite the cutie! I know how you feel, Sawyer's first day he had half a dozen accidents in the house just when he would be out of sight for half a minute. Fortunately things have gotten much better. He won't settle down on his own so I have to put him in the crate when he is exhausted and then he knows to settle down in there right away. It's great for housebreaking. He sleeps like 20 hours anyway since he's so little so after I take him out of the crate he always goes outside. Yesterday was the first day he settled down on his own when I was in the kitchen making dinner. They will learn. The first day was the most tiring, but you adjust  can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

ntcoovert said:


> We are really having an issue with the crate, he cries and cries and cries. The past few nights he goes in there at 11, and he's up at 12, 1, and 2. Then he's quiet till 6-7. We had an appt at the vet today and I talked to the vet and he recommended limited his water after 6-7 pm. So I tried that today and we shall see...


I don't give Sawyer water after 8pm. And I'm in bed by 10:30 most nights. We are working on sleeping through the night but if I wake up I always take him out whether or not he's whining (like just now). And he always goes. I think limiting the water works. Let me know how it went!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Well didn't work to well last night, but I should have secured his water bowl better. 

How did sawyer do today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

First night with Nimbus didn't go as well as I had hoped... she cried about every hour, but when I brought her to go potty, she'd just lay down outside. It was a very restless night for me.

I try to take her out every half hour or so, but I've noticed she goes about every 2 hours (which really surprised me). She had a couple of accidents today, but not as many as yesterday, so it's progress. I live in a highrise condominium, so I have a potty porch type set up on my balcony, I'm using sod so she doesn't get confused later on, and I'm trying to get her to go potty on that, but she just ends up going on the actual balcony. Any tips on how to get her to go in a specific area? Should I leash her when I go out with her? She tends to just lay down on the sod, or bite it.

We're also having crate problems (I'm glad to hear we're not the only ones on here!)... it takes her a really long time to settle down, and she sounds so miserable (like a baby crying, and running out of breath because it's crying so hard). She settles down a lot faster if I'm sitting by her crate and she can see me, but the minute she notices I'm not in the room, she cries. Do you guys crate your pups during the day when they're taking naps? Or do you only crate them at night when they go to sleep? 

Thanks in advanced. Hoping for better a night tonight!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

ntcoovert said:


> Well didn't work to well last night, but I should have secured his water bowl better.
> 
> How did sawyer do today?
> 
> ...


Sawyer did really well today. Wouldn't go to the bathroom before work again. He always goes when I get up at 6:30. No accidents today! Our first accident free day. He was able to hold it for both blocks of time I'm at work. Still got up at 3:30 am to take him out but I was awake going to the bathroom myself so I figured I might as well take him out. 

At 8 I just dump out all the water in case he runs around trying to hydrate. Today he was also awake for a long time after I got home from work. Usually he tires out but he wouldn't nap. So he was up for a while. Crossing my fingers he sleeps through the night!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Jenuine, don't feel bad. The first night I had sawyer he whined a lot. His crate is next to my bed so I slept right next to him with my hand hanging off the side of the bed. Each night since then I've been weaning him off of the hand, moving farther to the other side of the bed little by little. Last night I slept on the opposite side that doesn't have the crate and he was fine. That was my 5th night with him. 

I always crate sawyer when he naps. He won't settle down on his own. He just gets really whiney and bitey. He knows the crate is a place to relax, which is nice. It was tough at first. He whined if I moved while in his line of sight. If I left the room it was like he was dying. It does get better. I think crating him during nap time helped him know I'd leave the room and come back. Which makes it really great while I'm at work. There is no separation anxiety.

We are working on making the crate a place where he goes voluntarily. And we've made progress. Treats help and toys and feeding him his meals in the crate. I think the first day is the hardest. Your heart breaks when they whine. After a while you are over it lol, as bad as that sounds. His whining doesn't phase me now. 

Sawyer lays down outside when I take him out. He LOVES being outside as long as its not in the sunlight. I don't know anything about balcony potty training. I'm trying to master it on grass in our yard! Lol sawyer bits the grass too. He's my little cow. Loves to chew it up. I usually just let him unless he starts making a bare spot. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jenuine,

I wish I had some recommendations for balcony training. I know you wanted to use the sod, but have you tried the piddle pads? Maybe he will like those better? My only experience with that is when we got out beagle who is now 10 we lived in a 2nd story apartment. And I remember up and down those stairs like crazy trying to potty train him.

We only crate Jax when we are not home or asleep. I talked to my vet about that, because I was thinking of maybe putting him in there everytime he naps, but the vet said you can do it either way. We do have two other dogs who are 7 and 10, so it really tears me up inside to see my other two have the run of the house and to hear Jax crying at night. I feel so bad! But I keep telling myself this too shall pass (at least I hope ). 

I hope everyone get some sleep tonight! 

Swimfun, I may just try putting Jax's crate in our room. Right now he is in the laundry room and we turn the dryer on and that seems to help with calming him down. But the past week or so, I've slept on the couch so he doesn't wake up hubby and the kiddos as they tend to end up in our room sometime throughout the night. 

Oh and Jax LOVES to chew on the grass as well, the only thing I stop him from chewing is any plants around our house, and we own a Landscaping business so we do have a lot of plants none that are deadly to a dog but still.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

SwimFun said:


> Your heart breaks when they whine. After a while you are over it lol, as bad as that sounds. His whining doesn't phase me now.


That actually made me laugh out loud, haha. I'll try putting her in her crate during naps, and coax her into relaxing a bit more. The only reason we're not around her crate more is because it's in my bedroom, and I'm normally in the living room during the day, so she stays by my side and sleeps. But I'll definitely make the effort to go into the bedroom more often and get her a little more relaxed with the crate. Thanks! And hope Sawyer sleeps through the night tonight! That would be a huge milestone 



ntcoovert said:


> JI know you wanted to use the sod, but have you tried the piddle pads?
> 
> But I keep telling myself this too shall pass (at least I hope ).
> 
> I hope everyone get some sleep tonight!


Thanks for the suggestion! I really appreciate it (anything helps at this point lol)... For the first day/night (yesterday), we actually used potty pads because I couldn't find a place that sold sod the day before she came home. She didn't use the pee pads either, she peed beside it, but never on it (I even tried to rub a bit of her pee scent onto the pad, so maybe she'd be more inclined to go there, but nope... no luck), I got the sod this morning from a sod farm, and we haven't had any luck with that either... still going on the balcony. 

Maybe I'll just have to deal with her going on the balcony... better the balcony than the inside... after all, I only plan on using the balcony until she gets her shots, then I can take her down the 20 floors to go where the big doggies do their potty.

Hope Jax does better tonight in his crate! Have you tried putting a blanket over the crate (I'm assuming it's a wire crate... if not then nevermind )? I heard it can help calm them down sometimes... but it hasn't proved to work all that well with Nimbus, so I can't say I have any personal experience with it. Good luck tonight! 

I, too, hope everyone gets a good night's rest


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you guys have any other pets? If so how are they taking the new addition? I have two other dogs, a 10 year old beagle who is blind, has seizures, and diabetes and we have Jacob who is 7. We also have two cats, princess who is 13 and Mikey who is 3. 

Prayers for all of us to get some sleep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a 1 year old hamster. I have not introduced sawyer to her yet. I've picked him up to look at her cage but that's it. Sawyer slept through the night from 10:30pm to 5:30am. I've been putting him back in the crate until 6:30 which is when I want to ultimately get up. I don't want him to learn 5:30 is okay to stay out of the crate. I'm not sure if that's the way to approach it or not. 

I have towels on top of sawyer's crate and on one side for two reasons. First, his crate is near a window so if sunlight comes through, vampire puppy whines. Second, it's easy to grab a towel if I need to cleanup something or dry him off from the dew on the grass in the mornings. I don't have anything covering the side next to my bed. That's so he can jump up and see me through it if he forgets I'm there.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm glad to hear Sawyer can almost sleep through the night! Does he whine when you put him back into the crate after you take him out to potty? 

How did Jax do last night? 

I have a 9 month old kitten. They get along better than I had expected, so I'm thankful for that. Nimbus only chases him when he starts running away, but I'm trying to teach her not to chase. If they're both just sitting still or walking, she doesn't seem to be too prey driven to chase him. And my kitten is slowly adjusting to the new addition, he doesn't really hide from him, he lays on the ground and usually only runs away if Nimbus comes and nips her in the tail. They're about the same size (except Nimbus is not as lanky), so I'm guessing Nimbus thinks he's another puppy and really wants to play. For the most part, he seems to want to engage with her as well. Nimbus also seems unphased when my kitten smacks her in the face (without claws). I've attached two pictures of them together.

Nimbus went potty on the sod this morning, I was so so so so so SO proud of her. I gave her a bunch of freeze dried liver treats, hoping it'll help condition her to want to go on the sod and not inside. She still had one accident (so far) today though, so it's a working progress.

I slept on the floor beside her last night, which calmed her down a LOT. She whined every time she got up to adjust positions, but settled down within a matter of seconds. I tried to sleep on my bed and just stick my arm down so she can see me, but the way her crate was set up, it was really uncomfortable, so I just slept next to her. She slept for about 4 hours before she wouldn't settle down, so I took her outside and she went potty. Came back in and she slept for another 2 hours. 

PS- speaking of her and my kitten... she actually loves my kitten's toys!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jax had a good night slept from midnight to 6. Yeah for 6 while hours of sleep. 

I'm so happy for your nimbus went potty on the sod, that is great news!!! Our cat Mikey seems engaged with Jax as well he likes to slap him in the face also (without claws) but that is when Jax is going for his tail. 

I really wish I could Jax on walks, but vet said no until he has has all three sets of shots. 

Has either sawyer or nimbus gone to door yet to single they need to potty? We have a doggy door so we are trying to get him used to that as well we are hoping its a monkey see monkey do kind of deal.

Here is Jax napping next to me last night









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

> I'm glad to hear Sawyer can almost sleep through the night! Does he whine when you put him back into the crate after you take him out to potty?


No he doesn't whine when he goes back into the crate in the middle of the night. He only whines when he's tired and I put him in there and leave the room for a minute. He's a silly puppy. 

I'm glad nimbus finally went on the sod. Isn't it funny how exciting those tiny improvements are? I get sooo excited when I see Sawyer improving, like such a proud mommy 



> Has either sawyer or nimbus gone to door yet to single they need to potty?


Sawyer hasn't. He still circles around and sniffs the floor. That's when I know to pick him up and go outside! He does know that the leash means we are going outside. He will sit while I put it on (sometimes he gets too excited to stay sitting - or he is too urgent). He will bite his end of the leash and "bring" me to the door lol. So I guess he knows to go outside but I don't think he has the connection to ask without the leash. 

How is the biting/nipping with your puppies? Sawyer can get really bad where he just won't let go of my clothes or he really hurts me. Usually when it gets this bad he is tired and I put him in the crate to cool off and/or nap it off. Anyone else with a similar issue?


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

The biting is pretty bad over here also. I try to look him dead in the eyes and very sternly tell him no. That works about half the time. This morning Jackson was biting Jakes tail and jake went to go jump up on the couch and Jax was hanging mid air latched onto jakes tail. My jake held it together really well! I was reading other sections of this forum and most people it the worst between 11-15 weeks old, so that means we haven't even gotten the worst yet. But maybe our three will be different 

Funny story, today I was resting on the couch and Jax was napping at my feet. All of a sudden about 10-15 minutes later I go to check on Jax and he is nowhere to be found. Hubby and I are looking everywhere, under couches, under beds, everywhere. So finally I look out on the back deck (he went out the doggy door by himselfand there he is passed out in my daughter little wagon. Sound asleep. Cutest darn thing.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus isn't really signalling to go potty... but sometimes she'll stand by the door and look outside, I tend to just take her out whenever she does, just incase it's her attempt to let me know (1 out of 5 times, she actually DOES go potty). I take her out whenever she looks like she's sniffing the ground... she doesn't have much of a routine before going potty, she just sniffs and goes, so I have to keep a real close eye on whether she's sniffing or not. Only 3 accidents today though, so we're doing better! 

And I also have to say... that picture of Jax in your daughter's wagon, is THE CUTEST THING EVER!!! I'm glad you were able to capture it in a picture! Also, so glad to hear Jax is learning to go through the doggy door by himself! 

Nimbus wasn't really nipping the past two days, but I think it was because she was still adjusting to the new environment. She seems to be a lot more energetic, and a lot more nippy today... those little teeth are SHARP! I try to yell "ouch" in a high pitched voice, it worked for a little while, but now it's 50/50. So I'm trying to ignore her for 10 seconds whenever she bites me... hopefully it works better. 

Have you guys introduced grooming with Saywer or Jax yet? I tried brushing Nimbus today, she was NOT having it... she kept trying to bite the brush. She seemed to tolerate it at the breeder's though, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh that picture of Jax is SO cute!! That's a priceless one  and yay for him figuring out the doggy door! Maybe he will learn its for the bathroom soon. 

Sawyer wasn't nippy the first day or two either. I read other posts and it seems its because they are still getting used to their new home. So now that he's used to it and knows I'm part of his "pack" or family, his biting is supposed to be playful even though it really hurts us lol. That's what makes it really hard sometimes. I try really hard to be patient and not yell at Sawyer. I yelp or do the "ouch" thing and redirect his biting onto toys. Yelping and saying ow doesn't work really. Redirecting works 95% of the time. When all else has failed I do commands with Sawyer. Ill tell him to "sit" or "off" or "down". He's 100% with sit, and I only use off when he's jumping on me or trying to get on the bed or couch lol. Down is more inconsistent of a command. He really only started doing it consistently yesterday. When he isn't responding to commands and I'm at my wits end then he goes into the crate to cool off or sleep while I check the bites on me. This seems to keep me sane. 

What are your solutions to the biting and nipping?


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes I have tried grooming Sawyer. He is very interested in the brush as well and kept biting it. Finally I gave him some toys to chew while I brushed him in my lap and that worked really well until I needed to get the belly and back of the legs. He had a bath the day before I took him home. That was last Thursday. I didn't know if I should bathe him again this week or not. Have either of you given yours a bath yet? Or plan on doing it? I bought a good shampoo and read on here that with a good dog shampoo it actually makes their coat softer if you bathe more often (once a week). Sawyer hasn't really got too dirty but his coat is a little rough right now and I wondered if a bath would soften it.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Here is a picture of Sawyer from this morning. He loves to hoard his toys for some reason, lol! He isn't aggressive about it, I think he just can't pick one that he will play with. He dashes back and forth between all of them. I think it's really funny. As you can see, his favorites are the soft squeaky toys


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Sawyer looks like he's in heaven with all those choices of toys! He looks like enjoying himself  SO cute!

I haven't given Nimbus a bath yet, she got a bath the day I took her home, which was Tuesday. I plan on giving her a bath next week sometime, cause she still kind of stinks. I noticed her fur was a lot softer after her bath (she was bathed while I was there to pick her up), so giving Sawyer a bath might soften his fur up a bit. If you give him one, let us know how it goes! I'm not sure how I'm going to go about giving Nimbus a bath, I want to introduce it to her slowly and for her to like it cause she'll be getting many more in the future...


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I have given Jax a bath twice now. He got one shortly after he came home then we had rain the other day and he thought it would be fun to get muddy 

I use Johnson's baby shampoo always have even on my older two. Jake my older golden has some of the softest fur ever. About every two washes I will use a little bit of conditioner on jake and that helps keep it soft. 

Jax had rough fur as well. I know he got a bath before he left the breeder but after I have him a bath he smelt better and started to soften his fur. After the second bath his due was even softer. 

It is still no where near as soft as jakes but I think it's the puppy fuzz that's not as soft.

How did everyone sleep last night?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I slept fine. I woke up to go to the bathroom around 5am again so I took Sawyer out too. The only accident was in the car to the vet. He was really anxious for some reason. On the way back I didn't want him rolling in his poop so I had him sit in the front passengers seat while I held his collar and leash. He didn't mind that at all. 

I'm a bit sad that Sawyer gained 3 pounds this first week. He's 14 pounds now at 8.5 weeks! The vet thinks he's gonna be huge. Probably will lol. I can tell he's gotten so much bigger in this one week. I'm happy for him because he gets better with things every day! He is getting so much more trust running around the house and he's doing better at listening. 

How much do your pups weigh?


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

My night was a little better, slept for about 4 hours straight without any crying before I took her out to potty. Then she slept for another 2 hours before she had to potty again. She still cries a lot when I put her in her crate, it takes her a while to settle down... hoping it gets better.

I took Nimbus to the vet yesterday, she weighed in at around 11.5 lbs (or it might have been 11lbs and 5oz) and she was 8 weeks exactly... she gained a whole pound in 2 days!!!!! 

Hope everyone's night goes smoothly!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I was worried as well with Jax's weight. We took him to the vet the day we got him and he was 7.3 lbs, and when we took him a week late he was 10.1 lbs at a little over 7 weeks old. But the vet said he's right on track. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer is NOT having a fun day today. I feel bad about it. I have to finish writing a paper for my graduate class to hand in tomorrow morning, so I have to spend most of the day writing it when I'd rather play with my baby! But after today Sawyer has me for the whole summer! It will just be work and home, no school too. I have lots of fun adventures I want to take him on!

He is so good at holding it if he has to go to the bathroom. I'm really surprised at his improvement in just one week. Night and day difference. Have you guys tried using a snuggle puppy in your pups' crates? I bought one for sawyer before he came home and I swear that it must have helped him settle in his crate so well. He loves it. It's pricey but all the reviews were extremely positive and I decided to try it since this is my first puppy raising alone. I figured I could use all the help I could get.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

SwimFun, I don't know how I'd be able to do what you're doing... concentrating on writing a paper with such a cute puppy wanting to play! I wouldn't be able to resist! I can definitely respect your ability to put school into priority (I'm really bad at prioritizing...) Good luck with your paper! Hopefully you finish early and get to have some celebratory fun with Sawyer  Can't wait to hear about all your adventures together too!

I just ordered a Snuggle Puppy after I read your post... I hope it will help Nimbus with settling down faster. I've never heard of it before, I wish I had known of it before, I would have ordered one for my kitten back when we just got him, he was semi-feral, so it took him a long time to adjust. Anyway, just waiting for it to be shipped and sent off to me! 

An another note, Nimbus did amazing last night. We had a poopy accident indoors because I was helping a friend with something and no one was watching her, so she decided to teach us a lesson! BUT... I put her in her crate not too long after that, and she whined for a long time, so I sternly said "QUIET!" "STOP!" or "SHHH!" and she stopped howling, started mini whimpers, which eventually stopped after a minute or two. She hasn't howled/barked/cried since... just all mini whimpers, which I can deal with a lot better. She slept from 1-3am, then I heard whimpering so I took her out to potty, AND SHE DID! I was so glad she wasn't whimpering just because she wanted out, but that she actually went potty! I WAS SO PROUD OF HER     She slept for the rest of the night. I woke up at 8am and woke her up so she could be fed. I was so surprised that I woke HER up today. DEFINITELY progress...  

How was everyone else's night?


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer was a little less complacent last night. I put his tick topical on before bed, so I didn't put the snuggle puppy in his crate like I usually do since I didn't want it to get on the toy. I would recommend getting some extra batteries. You can get them pretty cheap on Amazon in bulk. Supposedly they have 2 versions of the snuggle puppy out there which takes 2 different battery types so I waited until mine came in to order the extra batteries. I got the old version with the small watch battery kind. Some of the reviews claim that they only last a few days, but I've had his snuggle puppy on pretty much 24/7 for a whole week and that thing is still going. I'm not sure how the other batteries would handle it. Sawyer doesn't tear open his stuffed toys (not yet at least - crossing fingers) but he does like to chew on his snuggle puppy like all his other stuffed toys. He peed on it once in the crate when he had one accident, and I just threw it in the washing machine and it was fine. After a minute or two he settles down and stops biting it and just lays on it. These were from his first day home.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackson had a great night as well! Went in his crate at 11 and slept till 6. We have family in this weekend as well for my daughters dance recital, so he's trying to figure out what all these people are doing in his house. 

Last night I almost cried with happiness! I watched all three of doggies playing!!! I was so happy. Buster was chasing jake and Jax was chasing buster. Just to see them three playing and not the two old ones growling and getting mad. Now buster will only play for about ten minutes then he's done (he's 10). But oh my it just melted my heart. I really hope it continues!!! 

I'm really hoping the nights stay the same, last week he had a great night then we went downhill, so I'm hoping it stays.

I hope sawyer is doing ok, I bet it's hard trying to manage school and a puppy!! 

I'm so happy for nimbus!!!

It's so great that the three of us come on and talk about the downfalls and the uphills!!! I love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

It's going good with Sawyer, I'm spending more time than I thought with him today! Haha basically because I'm procrastinating so bad. And because I can't totally ignore my baby, he still is just a baby. Fortunately I only have a few more pages of this paper to write. Unfortunately that will probably take me the rest of the night, haha!

I, too, really love this forum! It's really great to hear about puppies Sawyer's own age and how things are going with them too. It's a lot of good insight. Sawyer is currently playing quietly by himself which is great. I'm hoping he stays sort of calm and plays like that until dinner.

It is tough working full time, and doing classes part time, and having a puppy. Originally I was looking to get a puppy in May after classes finished, but then I met Sawyer and figured I could deal for 1 week! After today I will have all the work finished for this semester anyway.

Puppies playing are so cute. I need to get Sawyer enrolled into a puppy class so he can get that socialization. I don't know anyone with dogs nearby. I'm glad Jax did so well last night!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Aww, I'm glad Jax is playing with your other two dogs. It's wonderful when they all get along, it's such a relief knowing they are having fun together! Hope last night went well for you!

I love this forum too, especially this thread... it's great to have the two of you share my struggles with Nimbus and to read about your struggles and achievements too. It's such a great support system.

Nimbus has been a lot nippier lately... can't seem to get her to stop. On a brighter note, yesterday night was the first night she actively signaled to go outside to potty! She barked at the door, while my bf was in the other room (I was out with a friend), to be let out... then she went potty!  We were accident free yesterday, hope we stay that way.

Our night was good too, she still sleeps for about 4-5 hours at a time, so we were woken up once in the middle of the night. Still can't sleep through the night yet. But it's alright, I don't mind too much... she settles down a lot faster in her crate, especially when she's sleepy. She used to cry a lot, even if she was really tired... she'd still cry forever! 

And SwimFun, congrats of finishing your paper and semester! (I assume you're finished lol) Now you can have all the fun in the world with little Sawyer


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow! Progress with Nimbus! That's great that she signaled to go potty! I am paranoid with Sawyer and I still take him out frequently. If he's been playing for an hour I still think he's going to have an accident and will take him outside. 

I'm so excited that I am finished with this semester! Such a weight off. Now I can come home from work and do whatever I want, lol. So, my sister came down to my place today to see Sawyer, and celebrate that my semester was finally over. The presentation of my paper went a bit long, and I was starting to get upset because Sawyer was home longer than I'd like. I hate having him hold going to the bathroom for more than 4 hours - except overnight. Luckily my sister was here before I got home and let herself in and took Sawyer out to pee. He didn't have any accidents in the crate, I was so proud! 

We played with Sawyer for a couple hours, then while he was napping we ran out and did a couple errands. I wanted to go to petsmart and get a couple things. First, I wanted to get a small tennis ball. I got one that was too large (I ordered it online and didn't know how big it was). And I had put it away in my closet for when he got bigger. But last night he snuck in my closet with me and found the ball and could barely pick it up, but he LOVED it. So I had to get him one he could carry! I also bought him an antler. I've heard good things about them as chews for dogs. It kept him calm for like 15 minutes while we ate dinner, lol. 

And I also picked up a flexi chew nylabone. One that was one size bigger for him. I've heard mixed things about them - with pieces chipping off and dogs ingesting them. I wont give it to him unsupervised, but so far Sawyer hasn't been a hard chewer, and I hear that the flexi chews are decent. I guess we'll see how it pans out!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Such wonderful progress with both of them!!!

Our guests are now gone, they were here for my 4 year daughter dance recital(she did great nothing better than watching 4 year olds try to ballet!!). 

One thing that I have found that Jax LOVES to chew is one of those rope toys. (Oh and my daughter pretend plastic food.) We got him a smaller one and he just runs around the house with it. We also got him a set of smaller tennis balls, and he really likes them but Jacob thinks any ball in this house is his. So Jax just doesn't really get a chance just yet. Oh and he loves to chase the laser light we have.

Oh, I meant to post this earlier. The other day we got our long mirror out and propped it up against the couch. And it kept Jax occupied for a good 20 minutes. He was barking at his reflection trying to bite it. I wish I could post a video it was so funny!! I posted it FB.

Jackson went accident free yesterday but we did have an accident today. The last few nights he's gone from about 11-6. 

Congrats swim, on finishing the semester! I bet it so nice knowing you are done!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Congrats on Jackson sleeping through the night! It's nice to get your sanity back I bet! Sawyer has a small rope toy too! He loves playing with it. I have so many toys I try to alternate them. 

Question, do you guys use crates? And if so, do you use the divider with it? How much room do you give your pups? Sawyer has probably 18"x30" or however wide this is. I was thinking of moving it back farther or removing it but I don't want to regress with the great progress we've made.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh I spoke too soon. Last night we wasn't a good night. We were up at 1,4,&6. But it was my fault I forgot to take the water away. So I set an alarm on my phone to help remind me. 

Right now we have Jax in a crate but its a small crate. We bought a gate the other day. So we plan on transiting him to the laundry room then little by little giving him a little more room. This is what we did with our older golden and it worked well. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I have Nimbus in a wire crate (the XL size, I don't remember the dimensions) with a divider inside. I've divided the crate a little less than half of the whole crate for her to sleep in... with that being said, she HAS had a couple accidents inside her crate, but they were all my fault (mistaken her "I need to go potty" cries for "I want to play/I don't want to be in here" cries)... but she definitely will not voluntarily go potty inside her crate on one side and sleep on the other side. She's not a very still sleeper, she likes to move around a lot... I think giving her a little extra room actually helped her with crate training.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I was just noticing that about Jax, he loves to move around and stretch when he sleeps. He was just laying in bed with me and he kept stretching and rolling over. I wish we could let him sleep in bed with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish Sawyer could sleep in my bed too! He loves to be near me, whether its following me to the kitchen or trying to jump into bed with me. He's such a silly puppy, I love him so much! I wanna move the divider back in his crate I think and give him a little more room. He's growing so fast


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't believe how fast they are growing!! We left Jax in a little pen while we were gone for about an hour and he did well. 

I think moving the divider won't hurt at all! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

We must be ready to get a few more forum members. March puppies are going to start going to homes more frequently now!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

It was hot here today. Got up to 80! I turned the AC on for the first time. Sawyer found the floor vent and pawed at it for a while, and licked the cold air that was blowing up, lol. Then he proceeded to lay on the vent, silly puppy!









Later that evening my roommate's boyfriend was getting Sawyer sooo overstimulated and I had my first feral puppy attack that drew blood, lol. He loves when people come visit, but he gets sooo excited very easily!









My little vampire puppy is snoozing away. He had such a long day, I think he is going to sleep well tonight. How is everyone else's puppies doing? I am trying to train Sawyer to go to the bathroom on cue outside. Sometimes I think it works. I'll tell him to go potty and he starts his sniffing spree, but then gets distracted by a stick or leaf, and if I say it again he will get his focus back and go to the bathroom. It's a work in progress, but what a godsend it'd be to be able to rely on that cue!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackson had a busy day as well. Playing outside with Jake and the kiddos. I'm hoping for our sakes they both sleep well tonight 

How do you handle when Sawyer bites? I did purchase some of that bitter apple stuff. It seems to help deter him from chewing what he shouldn't. Jackson is pretty good with not biting me, but just a few minutes ago he was bitting on my hubby. He seems to listen well to hubby and I, but it seems like when the kids try to tell him no like he is just looking at them and laughing. Little turd We just have continued to sternly tell him while looking at him in the eyes. 

I really can't wait for Jackson to get all his shots so we can go for walks. I'm trying to get him used to a leash around our yard. Not going so well, but I know it takes time. 

How is potty training go? Do you give treats everytime they go outside? Jackson the past few days has been doing well, but he has had an accident every morning. I don't get it. As soon as I we are up for the day around 6:30 we go out and he potties then we come in and then has an accident. Its usually about 45 minutes after we are up for the day.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Ouch! That bite looks like it hurt! Nimbus has yet to break skin with her bites... but I've had my share of bleeding from my kitten. 

I'm also trying to teach Nimbus to go potty on cue. We're still in the reinforcement stage... I tell her to go potty right when she is going potty and I still give her treats after each potty outside, since she's still having accidents inside. She tends to have accidents when she goes to the door and no one opens it for her in time... we haven't had a pee accident in a while, just lots of poopy accidents... which is a lot stinkier!

I can't wait until she gets all her shots either! It's getting more difficult to tire her out, she gets bored with her toys so fast. I attach a leash to her when she's inside, just to get the hang of having a leash attached to her. She bites it a lot... she's not fond of it, but I try to distract her with her toys or rawhide to chew on. I tried bitter apple spray on her leash, but she seems to still chew on it regardless... I hope it's just a phase. I'm also trying to get her to get used to wearing a harness, since I'll be putting her in a harness for car rides when she's older. She's not having that either lol


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

When Sawyer bites I say no biting in a loud tone and I stuff toys in his mouth. If he continues I put him in his crate. After he bit me last night he went in his crate while I cleaned the cut. The last thing I needed was a puppy latched to my pant leg lol. Other than my skin, clothes, and shoes, Sawyer doesn't chew on things he shouldn't for the most part. He will lick a wire or sniff an outlet but he's really good with the leave it command and I don't normally have to pull him away or say it more than once. Unless he is so stimulated he refuses to hear me lol. 

Sawyer knows the leash means outside. He bites the leash only because he wants to play. He will try to get me plying tug with the leash. He likes to grab his end of the leash in his mouth and bring me to the back door.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer and I were outside today after work and we saw a snake! I posted a couple of pictures in the picture forum. Just a little garden snake but all he wanted to do was play with it lol. I was trying to multitask picking up poop and holding him back. 

Sawyer went to the slider today to signal potty! I was so proud. It makes me nervous still to let him roam the house. But I think he is good at holding it since he's crated while I'm at work. How much do you crate your puppies? I do it at night and while at work. Sometimes in the evening when he's exhausted and needs a nap. 

Also, he was chewing on an edible bone today. A larger one that he's been working on for days. He was at the end and I think he might have swallowed a chunk! I was watching him and all of a sudden it was gone! He seems ok so it may not have even been big. Definitely gonna keep my eye on him for the next day or two.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

How exciting about Sawyer going to the door!!! Jax has been going out the doogy door, and I will follow him outside and he potties and I run to give him a treat. This doesn't happen all the time as he still has an accident every so often. I was so excited when he did that the first time. 

That is so funny/scary about Sawyer. Thank goodness it was only a gardening snake. Where do you live? Do you live in an area that has a high population of poisonous snakes? We do here, right outside of Houston. 

Right now we crate Jax at night and when we are at work. The other day we were out for about an hour and we left him in the laundry room with a gate up and he did great. But I'm not ready to leave him overnight in there. We still have nights when he wakes me up to potty. I keep trying to remember how long I kept Jake in a crate. I know we moved him from the crate to the laundry room. From there he got the run of the house. 

Is Sawyer sleeping all night for you??


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so happy for you that Sawyer is signalling to go potty! It's the best feeling in the world, isn't it? 

It's also great hearing Jax is using the doggy door to go potty outside! Great strides with our puppies! 

I crate Nimbus at night when I sleep and also when I go out to run some errands. She tends to do really well at night, as long as she knows we're near by. I'm actually having a lot of trouble crating her when I'm out. I'm never gone for more than 3 hours, but she's having accidents in the crate. I know she can hold it, cause she holds it overnight... she also goes potty before I put her in there. Sometimes I'm only gone for an hour, and she still goes potty in her crate. She never pees, she only poops in there. Any suggestions on what I can do? I've tried leaving her a frozen kong, I think it distracts her until she's done with it... then she freaks out once she realizes I'm gone.

Another problem I've been having with her is that she's chasing my cat like crazy now. She's gotten to the point where she pins him down. I know it's not her prey drive, but that she wants to play (because she doesn't always chase him, only when she's in a playful mood)... I don't know how to correct her or teach her not to chase him.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I live in Massachusetts. Suburb outside the cities here. I don't think we have many poisonous snakes this far north. But I've never really looked into it. Sawyer is sleeping all night. I've been so exhausted from work this week. I've had about 12 hours of work a day to cram into 8 hours. I even come home and do work at home some nights. Not for too long, but with that and a puppy's energy I'm exhausted by 8pm lol. So I keep going to bed earlier which means I'm up earlier haha. Usually wake up around 5-5:30 now which probably also attributes to my exhaustion. I'm looking forward to sleeping in this weekend and hopefully a better sleep schedule. 

Jenuine, when I first got Sawyer I had him in his crate a lot (I had 4 days home from work). And he slept a lot so I put him in there when he was tired. I would go do chores around the house, leave the room for 2 minutes, come back. Then I'd leave for 5 minutes and come back. He still has a hard time when I go take a shower for 10 minutes before work. But he's fine while at work. I'm no expert but gradually conditioning Sawyer to me being gone for a couple minutes at a time seemed to work. He will still whine when I leave for an errand for 30 seconds but then he settles down. I don't enter the room if he whines anymore. I did when I first got him because he didn't stop, but I never let him out of the crate if he's whining. I know they are people dogs so part of it is just he wants to follow me around.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so jealous sawyer lets you sleep all night. Jax did a few nights last week but this whole week he's been up at 2,4&6. And I let him out because he always pees, then I put him back in his crate and he goes back to sleep for another two hours. I'm so very sleepy!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks SwimFun, I'll try leaving her in her crate periodically throughout the day and see how it works out for the next couple days. 

On another note, here are some funny sleeping positions Nimbus chooses to sleep in around the condo. I don't know how she finds them comfortable...


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

That's awesome. I can totally relate! Here are some of Sawyer's funny/cute sleeping positions!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Haha, those pictures of Sawyer are adorable! I love that one picture with his little paw sticking out of the crate... so cute! 

My snuggle puppy came in the mail today, I hope it will help her as much as it has helped Sawyer! She's currently napping in her crate after a long day of running around and meeting strangers while being carried. Everyone loves her, and she seems to be very confident with everything... The only thing she's really kind of put off by are those door stopper things, she likes to hit it with her paw, and then bark at it like crazy when it springs back. It's really amusing


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

The pictures are so cute!!! Jackson was around the lawn mower and weed water today it was cute to see his reaction to the noise. At first he wasn't to sure about it but after a minute he got used to it. He is really funny when my other two dogs bark. Especially buster my beagle. He puts his ears down and doesn't really now what is going on. But yet he barks too. It's too funny!!

How is Nimbus doing with sleeping at night?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww I don't have those at my condo, but my parents have some in their house. I need to go visit them and see Sawyer play with those lol. Sawyer peed in my room today. And it's all my fault! My door was closed so he couldn't go to the slider and signal he wanted to go out! Which he did earlier today. I work from home tomorrow and I'm hoping he won't be too difficult or distracting! It's been raining here and it's not letting up all weekend. Sawyer doesn't mind it. He loves all the puddles!

I hope the snuggle puppy works for you!! I swear its helped Sawyer sleep through the night. It could be so much worse with him. Let me know how tonight goes


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

It's the cutest thing when they bark at inanimate objects, I like to give her a dialogue while she barks... as if she's trying to talk to the door stopper, it makes it 10x more amusing lol 

I have yet to introduce Nimbus to lawn mowers, I'd like to see how that goes... I recently introduced her to the vacuum, she doesn't seem to really care for it, but she's not scared of it either.

It's hard to say whether she sleeps through the night, because I sleep kind of late (around 2am), and she'll sleep in her crate from 2am until 8am, which is when I wake up to make her breakfast, as well as my cat's breakfast. Her last potty break is around 1am. Since I'm up at 8am, I take her out to potty (and she goes), then I put her back in her crate for another 2 hours before I wake up fully. She rarely fusses to wake me up to go potty though, I usually wake up before her, for breakfast... she sometimes wakes up at 7:30 instead and whines to go potty. When I put her back in her crate, she'll cry a little, and will go to sleep until whenever I wake up, which is amazing!! There were a couple days when my alarm didn't wake me up at all... and I woke up late to feed them breakfast. Surprisingly, my cat didn't bother me to be fed, and Nimbus didn't cry either. For the most part, I would say she sleeps through the night  Hopefully Jax will be able to sleep through the night soon! I certainly do not miss waking up in the middle of the night, and taking her out to potty half asleep... :no:

It hasn't rained a lot here, since I've gotten her... so she has yet to experience rain/puddles. Have you given Sawyer a bath? I know you mentioned maybe giving him one. I gave Nimbus one the other day because she pooped in her crate and decided to step all over it (it smelled really bad... not fun at all!)... she doesn't love it, but I think it could be worse... she always tries to jump out of the tub, but will stay in if she's being massaged.

I put the snuggle puppy with her a couple minutes ago, as she's napping still... she doesn't seem to noticed it, I'll do an update on it in a couple of days, might take her a bit to really know what it is.


----------



## hollypie (Apr 25, 2013)

*Daisy is a March puppy*

My Daisy was born on March 1st. So I guess I should add her to the list. 

We've had her almost two weeks. Some hard nights in that time but some good ones. She's picking up on the crate training. 

She's still showing that she wants to bite everything but I'm starting to see her restrain herself because so knows I don't like it. She's easily distracted and often forgets but I can tell that shes really obedient when she understands what I want. I know I have a little gem of a puppy.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome Holly, you sue do have a cutie on your hands!!!

It's raining here as well. And isn't supposed to stop till sat night. I think a bath or two may be Jax's future.l


Jackson also loves to play with the spring for stops. It's very entertaining to watch. 

He also got a hold of the end of a toilet paper roll. Needless to say he pulled it all throughout my bedroom and into the family room. It was hilarious!!

Where did you all come up with their names?

Jackson is from the show sons of anarchy. And I just liked the way Nicholas sounded with it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Daisy looks like a sweetheart! She's only a week older than Nimbus, but she looks so much older... they really DO grow fast!

I named Nimbus after a cloud/character in Dragon Ball Z. There's a golden cloud named Flying Nimbus that only the purest hearts can ride on, and I thought it was a perfect name for a golden retriever... it's also one of my favorite shows as a kid.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Daisy is adorable! And you're so lucky that she's restraining from biting! I have battle wounds from Sawyer all over my body, lol. Tomorrow marks my 2 weeks with Sawyer. Boy has that gone fast! And I know he's grown so much. He's also learned so much! 

As for his name, I wanted something that wasn't dog-like such as butch or spike haha but I didn't want it to be a really common human name like John or Steve. The only two places I know Sawyer from are Tom Sawyer and Sawyer from the show Lost. I came up with a really long list of names for girls and boys and then I had friends vote because I'm so indecisive. I ultimately made the final decision but it was interesting to hear everyone's preferences. Leo was my #1 name 4 months ago but I don't know why I ultimately went with Sawyer


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I guess today is officially Friday so today marks my 2 weeks with Sawyer!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

While we're on the naming topic, what did you guys name your pups for their AKC registration? Sawyer's is Brookshire's Grove Defender. I was toying with the name "I Sawyer Standing There" after the Beatles song I Saw Her Standing There but since Sawyer isn't a girl I decided against it. His name is a bit ironic. Sawyer in the dictionary is someone who cuts wood, but he's the grove defender. I thought it was cute


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus' CKC registration name is just Flying Nimbus, with our breeder's kennel name at the front of that. It wasn't anything too creative, but I really wanted to tie the show DragonBall Z with her name... apparently, Nimbus is also Harry Potter's broomstick (I didn't know this until people kept asking me if that was what I named her after), and that is NOT the association I wanted to make with her name.

So I've kept the snuggle puppy turned on, with Nimbus, in her crate at all times. She doesn't really seem to notice it. She still gets really anxious when she wakes up and I'm not around. I've started putting her in her crate when she takes her naps. I stay with her for a while, until she falls asleep, then I leave to do other things. There are times I leave her crate opened, and work beside her, but I would block her from leaving her crate initially. Once she knows I'm not going anywhere, she'll lay down and sleep. I've also started training her to go in her crate when I say "crate", and walk off to the side, out of her line of vision, and give her a treat for staying in her crate. She'll stay in there for about 10 seconds before she wanders out to see where I am. But if I just stand there and look at her, she'll walk right back in. This, however, only works if we're training with treats (although I've only really worked with her for 2 sessions). I'm nervous about leaving her in her crate while I run out to do some errands... It breaks my heart how anxious she gets when no one is around. 

I left her with my mom for about 5 hours yesterday (it was also the first time Nimbus has met my mom), she did fine, no accidents, just lot of nipping (still having troubles with her biting me all the time, she bites hard too... nothing has seemed to work so far). So she doesn't have any troubles with being away from me, it's just being away from people in general


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh My Jackson, is not having a good day I think he may be upset with us, and my son had his first swim met today. So we were gone for a few hours this am. He has had three accidents today. That is just not like him. Although we had nothing but rain from thur night until early this am, and I know that put a damper on his progress with potty training, because instead of taking him through the doogy door to potty in the back. I was taking him out the front so I could stand under the porch and not get as soaked. It was raining really hard for at least 24 hours. So I'm hoping/thinking it was the rain and we had a little bit of back tracking to do.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Jackson was probably a little confused. When I took Nimbus to my mom's house last night, she didn't poop in the yard at all (she did pee though), she held it in until we got home and went straight to the door to be let out for #2. My mom said that maybe she wasn't used to the change in environment (like how humans would rather go #2 at home than in public, but will go #1 with no problem... is that a gross analogy? lol) Anyway, hope it's only a one time thing with Jackson, and that he'll be back to going potty outside tomorrow :crossfing

It rained pretty hard on and off yesterday for us too... I'm hoping this summer won't be filled with rainy days, I really want to enjoy the parks and beaches with Nimbus in the summer without being soaked and muddy


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you!! I'm really hoping also. He was doing so good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## giovanniclean (May 12, 2013)

I just got a new little girl! Named Haddie, she was born on March 13 and has been home for a week now, she will be 9 weeks on Wednesday!

She is the sweetest little thing! So much fun! She loves to sleep, loves to be with her owners, and LOVES playing outside in the grass. She has a built in stick detector. 

She is doing good with the crate training, besides barking in the crate if we leave the room or house. She has had maybe 5 potty incidents in the house, all my fault for giving her too much freedom. But on most of them I was able to catch her mid-squat and get her out to the proper place for teaching. 

My only concern with her is that she is too small, but I have never had a pup before so I am probably working myself up over nothing. She weighs right around 6-6.5 lbs. I have attached a few pictures below!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Haddie is so cute! Sawyer weighed in at a little over 11 lbs when I picked him up at almost 8 weeks. And at 9 he was 14 lbs! But his sister was only 6 pounds. Girls are usually smaller, but maybe she was just the runt of the litter. Give it a couple months and she will fill out fine 

Friday was such a mess here! I worked from home and Sawyer had like 4 accidents in the house. I decided I'd try and move his crate divider back but first I have him the whole thing to play around in for a bit. It was perfectly fine with nothing but toys in it but if I put his bed in he peed all over. Which got all over him so Sawyer had his first bath here. He was not enjoying it lol. He tried jumping out a few times. 

Saturday went so well! Such a difference. I guess I will not change things up lol. It's been rainy here too. I was trying to think of good ways to tire Sawyer out and he passed out all day. Which was amazing since I've been exhausted all week and I got to watch movies almost all day. He'd wake up every couple hours and we'd play, then he'd get tired and sleep for a whole movie. I didn't put him in his crate to nap though. I left him out to pass out wherever he wanted. 

I know what you mean about not getting wet ntcoovert! I considered using my 30 ft leash to let Sawyer out lol. But he'd eat all the mulch and dig holes so that's not an option! He doesn't seem to mind the rain. Thankfully he will pee on cue. The poop we are working on.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Fur baby and two legged children Mama's!!

Haddie is adorable!! Congrats on her!!! Glad she is doing well. Does she sleep all night?

Sounds like Jackson and Sawyer were both not having good days with the rain. I'm hoping today we can get back on track. And there is no forecasted rain anytime soon. Jackson had to get another bath yesterday with all the mud.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

It's going to be cloudy and rainy a few days in the next week or so. But otherwise it shouldn't be too bad. We are still working on the biting every day. I've been trying the time out method which seems to work for a little while. It definitely calms him down before we resume play or any activity. I think the biting has been the hardest thing to deal with. The whining was hard on day one because it breaks your heart, but you get over that (or at least I did, lol). The biting though is physically hard. It hurts. I bleed, I'm bruised, scratched, and scarred. 

There are many moments where I just want to snap at him and make him understand, but I can't! I'd feel horrible the second I would, and it would do no good because he wouldn't understand anyway. Still, he tests my patience! If distracting with a toy or command doesn't work, I usually give him the command to stop, count to 5, take a deep breath, and if he doesn't stop, do it again. If he doesn't listen he goes in time out.

Honestly, I can't even imagine parenthood. I don't really want children, and I can't imagine what parents go through. It has to be 10x harder than a puppy. To be fair, I am doing this alone. My roommate is only home for a few hours after work a couple days during the week, and I would never expect her to care for a puppy that's my responsibility. When I spend the day with other people, it feels 5x easier than doing it alone. So I envy everyone who has another person to help with raising a puppy, and sympathize with all of those who are doing it alone like me.

I love him so much, it's just very trying! There are moments during training with him that I know he understands. I just have to keep working with him. I just keep telling myself he's still so little. But it's in those moments that really pull me through. I know he's going to be such a great dog. He's affectionate, and always wants to be near me or in my lap, and he's really smart. The best moments are when he plays nicely/quietly with me or by himself right on/next to me. I can't stop staring at him when he sleeps, he's just so adorable.

I did so much research before I chose a puppy. I understood they all bite, it's a phase, and they grow out of it. But I don't think reading prepares you for the reality, lol. I hope you all are having a great mother's day! Mine is out of the country right now, so I wished her a good mother's day before she left. Have a good rest of the afternoon


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Swimfun,

I know exactly how you feel!! I have to catch myself sometimes, because I just want him to understand. But then I remind myself he is only 9 weeks old. And It's my job to teach him. And just like my kids it takes patience. The biting is still pretty bad, and if I remember it doesn't get better for another 4 weeks or so, BUT it does get better. My poor 4 year old daughter has to sometimes run onto the couch just so Jax will stop biting her dress,skirt, hair, etc. And unfortunately for her she is at the right height for him. 

I actually had to start the time out method yesterday. We were out front and he would just not stop! I tried distracting him, giving him a toy sternly telling him no and nothing worked. So he had to come inside and chill out for a little bit. It helped but I don't like using that method often. I'm no math wizard but they are around the age of a 1 1/2 year old child. INTO everything!!!! 

I do have to say puppies are much easier then kids!!! Thats why I have 2 kids and 3 doggies


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Happy Mothers Day to all the moms :wavey:

Nimbus is really bitey too, I feel really bad when someone tries to pet her when she's in a really playful mood and all she wants to do is bite their hands. I also feel sorry for my cat, cause she tries to chase after him and bite him all day. I'm struggling with trying to keep him from chasing her so much buy distracting her, but sometimes it doesn't work, so I have to physically remove her 

I clipped her nails today! Well, some of her nails, I didn't do all of them because some were longer than others, and I didn't want to restrain her for too long. Since I'm new to clipping dog nails, it takes me a while to cut one nail (I'm really scared I'll make her bleed). She's really good though, she doesn't struggle too much, she wiggles a bit, but after I cut each nail, I rub her belly and she falls limp into my arms. I put her on her back between my legs while I sit on the floor, I find that it's the easiest position to do it. 

I also brushed her teeth today, with doggy toothpaste. She did not appreciate my finger (I have a thimble toothbrush) in her mouth. I'm trying to slowly ease her into tolerating it still.

She's still not doing too well with car rides. She threw up again. I find that when she rides on someone's lap, she tends to relax a bit more than when she has to ride on her own. The only time she throws up are when she has to ride by herself. There are chunks of her breakfast in the rails under the passenger seat... it's a little gross. Time to do some "summer" car interior cleaning. I quoted summer because it HAILED/SNOWED here today, the snow actually stayed on the ground for some time... in the middle of spring... in the middle of May...


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Just had to share that Nimbus went into her crate all by herself and laid down for the first time last night and she did it again this morning!!!! I was SO PROUD! I never thought she's ever go in there voluntarily. Albeit, she was only there for a couple minutes, she didn't actually sleep in there voluntarily... but it's better than nothing! It gave me hope that she'll be able to stay in her crate when we're gone without panicking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

That's awesome! Sawyer did the same thing over the weekend. I had to do a double take lol. He only stayed in for a few minutes as well but it was equally exciting!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

That is such BIG news!!! Jackson has been going into the laundry room during nap time all by himself. We have been keeping him in the laundry room when we go to work and he still cries a little and as soon as he hears the garage door open he starts crying again because he knows we are home. He's still not sleeping all night though:/. But at least he wakes me up when he has to potty. When he wakes up I take him out he potties then I out him back to sleep. 

Everyone else sleeping all night?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep Sawyer has been sleeping through the whole night practically since I got him! I am finding it hard to keep him entertained though! All he wants to do is play. If I'm not playing with him he is biting me. And he tries to get into everything! The shoes are the worst part. I had a work emergency today. But I had to get home to let Sawyer out after he had been waiting since lunch time. And after having him distracted with a toy in one hand didn't work any longer, I had no option but to crate him while I got my work thing sorted out. He is starting to chew on some of my furniture now. He hasn't before. I really need to get him an xpen or something but I don't think he would like that very much either... I guess I'll have to see. I don't even know if I would have room for one! I still need to buy that bitter apple spray and use it on my furniture now. Another thing is that he starts barking now! A lot! He will bark now and whine when he's in his crate sometimes. Only at first until he settles down. But he barks when I don't feed him his food when he won't sit still. Lol. It's getting harder! And I'm getting tired earlier in the evening. I know it will get better. I just have to give it time. These past 2.5 weeks have gone by so fast.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so jealous Sawyer sleeps all night!!!

Oh yes the barking! Jackson loves to hear himself! He barks like crazy at one of my cats Mikey. (we have two kitties) Mikey will jump up on the chair and Jackson goes crazy, barking. Luckily Mikey is declawed in the front so when we swats at Jax it doesn't do that much damage. We got the bitter apple stuff and it works really well! I spray it on the gate and he hasn't chewed it yet (Knock on wood). 

I purchased a teething toy the other day that you put in the freezer for a bit and then give it to Jax. It is just like a babies teething toy except for dogs. It is in the shape of a bone. Jackson seems to love it!! He loves to chew on it all the way on his back gums.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I ordered an xpen and bitter apple spray last night off amazon after I made that post. It's getting here Thursday since I have amazon prime. Just in time for me to work at home Friday lol. Sawyer is really good at holding himself for the bathroom so I'd love to see if I can keep the xpen up while I'm at work with no accidents, and attach it to his crate. Ill let you all know how he does with it!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus sleeps through the night as well. I put her back in her crate after breakfast and she'll sleep for another 2 hours... if not longer. She's really laid back, which was exactly what I was looking for  

She's been starting to become a little more vocal too! She had one big girl bark the other day. She tends to bark when I'm behind a baby gate playing with my kitten and she can't get to me... it's really cute. I'm beginning to try time out with her only when she chases my kitten excessively and I can't seem to redirect her. I have also started with trying to redirect her with toys when she bites... haven't done it enough to tell if it's working yet though

I took her to the vet yesterday because she had a little green discharge in her eye, turns out she has a minor eye infection, so we're treating it with eye drops. She's extremely easy to handle, which I am SO thankful for. She doesn't struggle at all when I give her the eye drops  She weighed 6.3kg at 9 weeks and 5 days. Have you guys weighed your pups recently?

She has this one stuffed animal that she loves to play with (used to be my kitten's), it's a stuffed duck toy... and she started to hump it recently. I try to stop her whenever I see her doing it, I don't want it to become a habit. It's weird to me cause she's a girl... and I'm used to only seeing males show that kind of behaviour :/


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I looked it up because I don't know the kg to lb ratio lol but 6.3kg is almost 14 lbs. Sawyer was 14 lbs when he was a couple days shy of 9 weeks. He is 10.5 weeks now and weighs 18 lbs which is a little over 8 kg. 

Sawyer has started humping too! Just one thing: his snuggle puppy. I looked it up and supposedly at this young age it's just a sign of dominance, not anything sexual. And it occurs in boys and girls. I stop his behavior too. He doesn't do it all the time, just sometimes, and only to that one toy. Never in his crate, but when he gets really playful he pulls it out and growls at it and humps it. It's kinda cute - for now. But it's a behavior I want to stop, so I'm working on that. 

I took the divider out of Sawyer's crate last night because I like using both doors, and I want to set him up with the xpen while at work once it comes in today. So I wanted to see if he'd still hold his urine. He did overnight, so I will see what the rest of the day holds. 

Sawyer is awesome on weekends. During the week he sleeps 8 hours at work in 2 shifts of 4, and 7-8 hours at night so at 4 when I come home he's wide awake and stays that way. On weekends I am able to play with him mid-day and he's so much better because he tires after play so quickly when he doesn't get all that sleep in the day. So he will play for 30-60 mins and then sleep for 2 hours if I'm around the whole day which is way more manageable! 

After work I want my own downtime which I haven't been able to get with a barking whining puppy who doesn't stop biting. I don't wanna crate him, just let me eat dinner in peace and relax for 30 mins lol. Especially since work has been so crazy since I got Sawyer, and I'm managing a few projects right now which have had some issues to resolve quickly!

So basically I don't take time for myself during the weeks, or if I do it is a brief moment. Hoping the xpen can help with that! I'm also looking into doing a puppy class so that can wear him out one night lol.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackson was 10.3 lbs at his 7 1/2 week apt. I haven't weight him since but I know he has put one a pound or two since then! My 4 year old told me man mommy he is getting big! Lol....

Jackson must have had a bug up his hinder today! He normally wakes up at 4:30 am to potty then goes back to sleep till 7. Not today he was ready to play. He even had an accident this morning but then again it was raining this am. 

Lately he has been less responsive to our stern "no" when he is biting. I feel bad because when the neighbor kids come over he just wants to play but that consist of biting and the kids are scared of him. And then the kids run and of course Jax chases after them thinking its a game. 

Jax also started humping. I didn't believe it when I saw it but then he did it again and I knew what it was. We hope to curb that habit pretty quick!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is Marley. His birthday is March 21st.What a great joy he is, so lovable and fun! He is doing great except for being content in his crate. When he goes in his smaller plastic crate in our room at night he is good, no complaints. But in the living area, during the day where he has a wire crate and a play yard, not so much. He will go in and out by himself, but if I close the door, he cries. I figured out today that if I stand next to the pen with my back to him he settles and will lay down. I go back to work next week, and I changed my schedule so he is only by himself for about 2 hrs but I am afraid he will cry for the whole time. I have tried to let him cry it out, doesn't work. I mean how long do you let them cry 
Just worry about doing the wrong approach. Marie 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone: I'm so happy to report that Wellie's gotcha day was last Monday! She was 9 weeks old on Tuesday and weighed 12 lbs. She's a very sweet girl and seems right at home with us and our two older dogs. Sophie and Jake are tolerating her, but Wellie is working hard to win them over with puppy cuteness. She doesn't mind being in her crate to nap or go to sleep for the night as long as she's almost asleep first. She gets up once around 1:00 a.m. to go outside and again at 5:30. She's not so good at going back to sleep after that. Maybe a frozen kong would get us to 6:30?

I love reading about everyone's experiences and look forward to more stories about the other March babies. Here is Wells:


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Marley is adorable! So cute 

As for the whining thing. They just love to be around people. Sawyer is the same way. He settles down just fine if I'm not in the room, but if I'm in the room with him and he can't reach me, he whines. He hasn't grown out of this yet, but I ignore it. I can't reward him for whining more if I give attention to that whining. The whining does get easier! I always worry about my neighbors. I can outlast his whining, but my neighbors might not!

Also, I have a webcam hooked up to spy on Sawyer while I'm at work. Once I leave he whines for a minute, but he settles down and doesn't whine at all when I'm not home and I'm at work or running errands. He has associated his crate with "settling down." I'm working from home today, and as I type this he is currently sleeping in his crate with the door open.

Just be persistent. He's only 8 weeks so he may have to pee frequently too. Some of the whining might come from that. I don't know how often you take him out. Sawyer learned pretty fast to hold it for 4 hours between when I left for work and came home on lunch. Just keep at it. I hate to tell you, but the whining is going to be the least of your worries in a week, lol. (Sorry!)


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

He is in his pen and was sleeping so I left to take a shower and he is crying that I left the room. I do take him out frequently, he is pretty good at letting me know when he wants to go out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Awww Wellie is adorable! How did you come up with her name? Sawyer likes to whine if I get up any earlier than 6:30 to go to the bathroom myself, so I feel guilty and take him out. And likewise, he usually doesn't want to settle back down until I'm ready to get up. Usually I just let him play while I lay in bed for another 30-60 minutes. He was confined to just my bedroom, but I just got an xpen so I'm using that now for him to play in.

I need to go grocery shopping, but I gave Sawyer a frozen kong stuffed with mashed banana last weekend. He literally woke up from his nap, gave him that kong, he licked it for an hour, and went back for another 2 hour nap, lol. He was entertained and that was the most amount of time I've gone undisturbed by him since I had him. I really need to get to the market, haha. So I assume that it would work for you. Sawyer is usually hungry at that time so he will whine (and now bark) for food at that hour.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer cries when I take a shower too - I don't understand it either. He won't stay in the bathroom because of the loud noise the shower head makes, but complains that he isn't near me. I can't win in the shower department. He will eventually grow out of it I know, so I can't really help you with that one.

The loud noise from the shower probably woke him up. They have really good ears when it comes to new sounds, so I wouldn't be surprised that even if he was sleeping he could hear the noise and woke up and you were gone which started his whining.


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi SwimFun - Sawyer is just adorable. I like the banana kong idea. We'll give it a go tomorrow. Wellie's name is Wellington, but we shortened it to Wellie (like the boots), which is fitting for the rainy Northwest.


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Glad to know it will get better. Yes his hearing is phenomenal! It wasn't the shower. He was awake before I got out of the room.  We are going to the camper tonight, I think he will like that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Marley and Wellie are adorable! I LOVE that picture attachment of Wellie, I think it's a beautiful picture... definitely frame worthy 

With the whining in crate thing, Nimbus still whines in her crate when we leave her for during the day to run errands. She cries a lot when she doesn't see anyone in sight. I can't be of too much help there, so I hope Marley does a lot better with his crate than Nimbus is. However, the one time I DID leave her in her crate, and went out for about 1.5 hours, and I came home with her sleeping in a clean crate (if you didn't read through the other posts, she defecates in her crate when she gets really worked up and anxious that no one is home even if it's only for half an hour...), I had given her a kong with peanut butter smeared in it. I put peanut butter on my finger, and smeared it all along the inside of the kong, and put most of it near the middle part, so it would be a little more difficult to lick clean than the entrance of the kong. I had tried frozen banana/yogurt, with her kibble inside, but she finishes that rather quickly and then cries after she's done. Every pup is different, of course, so I hope you find the right solution! 

Nimbus was really bad at settling back down in her crate too, but she's phenomenal at it now (as long as we're around her, which makes putting her back in her crate to sleep after she goes potty/wakes up for breakfast really handy). What I did with her was for the first 2 days, I'd sleep beside her on the ground. She seemed to settle down a lot faster if I was around, even if the door of her crate was closed. Then I'd gradually make it so that I'd stay with her until she fell asleep, and I'd go sleep in my bed. Eventually, I'd just show her my hand if she cried, and she'd settle down. I moved the crate so that she can see me from where she is. Now, when she goes back in her crate, she'll still whine a little, but if I just look at her or just sternly say "Stop", she'll stop and lay down and sleep for a couple hours until I wake up fully. I've also put a shirt that smells like me in there with her, but this is after about a week and a half of having her (originally I had a blanket that smelled like the breeder's)... it seems to help, she sleeps on it. It might just take a couple days for Wellie to adjust, but I hope you get your full night's rest soon! 

With Nimbus and showering, I used to put her food in a kong, seal it up with a bit of yogurt and freeze it the night before. And I'd put her in her crate with her kong and take a shower. It would keep her busy for the majority of my shower. Now that she's a little older, I take her out to potty, make sure she' done both #1 and #2, and I'd keep her in the bedroom with the bathroom door opened while I showered with a couple of toys. She usually entertains herself, but will come into the bathroom every couple minutes and try to climb into the bathtub... and be unsuccessful of course. :


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats on Willie and Market they are both very cute!!! 

I can tell you that this section of this forum has helped me a lot. Knowing it wasn't just Jackson and that other pups his age were going through the same thing. That was/is/will be nice to know! 

Jackson is a whiner as well. We keep in the laundry room, we don't use his crate at all anymore and that helps a lot with the crying. And I learned from my older golden they liked noise so when if is bed time I always run the dryer (I am nervous to see my electricity bill though. And also the exhaust fan and they helped as well. After some research I found that when they are with their litter mates still it is never quiet, one of the them are always crying and or moving around. I as well tried the whole ignoring deal and that didn't work he would just get louder and louder after we would take him to potty in the middle of the night but persistence and patience help a lot. 

Whenever Jax is sleepy he will go into the laundry room himself and lay down on his bed. 

As far as showering he goes in the bathroom with me and normally will jump on the shower door barking at me because he can't get to me. 

I'm a little jealous though that your older have taken to your new pup so well!! My older two haven't been so nice. They have patience up until a certain point and they warn Jax when enough is enough. I normally won't get involved unless Jax doesn't take the hint that enough is enough. I know my Jacob Michael is having some jealousy issue and that is why I take jake to my sons swim team practice everyday. Or when Jax is napping ill go outside and throw the ball with jake. Plus jake sleeps with us. Buster in the other hand is just a grumpy old man. So we always pay very close attention when Jax is around Buster. 

My new signature picture is a picture I was able to snap with a little help of a squeaky ball and my 10 year son of my 3 boys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! I had no clue this forum had a specific birth month area! I have been browsing everywhere on this the past few weeks getting a TON of great information! I loved reading back at everyone's responses..Everything you all mentioned we have been in the same boat!! We have have had our Sadie now for 3 weeks, she is 11 weeks old now!

We have had one issue with tape worms, and thankfully got that taken care of quickly, I think we are in the clear now since she is gaining weight. I know most say girls are smaller, but sometimes I wonder if the food we are feeding her needs to be changed. When we got her at 8 weeks she was 5 lbs, and now she is 11.5 lbs. I think we go to the vet again next week for her next round of shots. The food world confuses me, because I thought we picked a great food (earthborn holistic puppy vantage) but she never finishes and devours it like most say about their puppies chowing down...

The proudest thing we are with her is we trained her to ring a bell when she has to go outside to use the bathroom, its such a relief to rely on that!!

I LOVE seeing everyone's pics, all the pups are so darn cute!~~

I think there is 1 other member who had a birthday of March 1st  I look forward to connecting with you all and hope I figure out the forum!!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sadie is adorable! And I love that name 

I went and did my grocery shopping today and I couldn't help but buy so much stuff for Sawyer. I bought veggies and bananas to use for frozen kongs, and then I also bought him hot dogs and marrow bones. I wanted to see how he did with the bone. I've heard mixed reviews that the marrow can be too rich and give the puppy diarrhea. But you don't know how your own puppy is going to react. He had 1 poop since and it was firm. So we will see how the next couple come out. I hope he takes to it well. I'd like it to be a good treat for him, and they're so good at cleaning their teeth.

My sister came down and spent the night at my condo last night. We went to see Iron Man 3 in 3D after work and went out for breakfast this morning. She also came to see Sawyer  She spoils him rotten! She got him 2 more treats and a new toy. She had commented that he looked thin, and then said he was long. He's growing so fast. I try not to give him too many treats, but sometimes I can't help myself! I also don't know if he's not getting fed enough, or if it's too much. He seems okay, other than the fact that he's growing at lightning speed. I can see his waistline. 

I'm going to talk to the vet about that next week. We have an appointment for our 2nd round of shots. Currently I'm feeding him 1 cup of kibble in the morning and at night for 2 cups total. That is what his breeder was feeding him. The vet didn't say that I should be feeding him any different. I just don't know by how much to increase his food, and when do I need to do that! I'll have to research and ask the vet.

Sadie, the food world confuses me too! The breeder had Sawyer on Eukanuba large breed puppy food, but I want to switch that to Taste of the Wild puppy food. Once we get low on this bag, I'm going to buy his next bag and start the transition process. I only bought the 16lb bag from the store, and it's lasted much longer than I anticipated it would.

I want to teach Sawyer to ring a bell, but I feel like he would just think it's a toy and want to play with it. How did Sadie learn? What tactics did you use?

Here are some pictures of my baby recently:

My sister took this one this morning - shows how long and thin he is! I think he's healthy, but I'm no professional.








"Hi mom, mind if I come chill with you?" We were outside enjoying the nice weather and he came cuddling up 








He was sitting perfectly on his snuggle puppy, I just had to snap a pic!








"Uh, mom... Can I come over? Please?" Yesterday I was working from home and he wanted to play. We compromised.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Sadie is so cute!!! And I LOVE the new pics of Sawyer!!!

We have learned that Jackson just like out Jacob LOVEs to chase a Laser light. Its hilarious to see Jax & Jake running around the house chasing the little red light.


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I would love to hear all about the kong making! We have been experimenting with a few things, but the frozen world I haven't yet to explore. How many kongs do you have? We currently have 1.


We bought a bone, I wish i remembered what kind, we have a speciality feed store and the cary different chews. I just remember the man telling me the one I bought was great because it wouldn't splinter. Which ever one I got we have not had any diarrhea issues and I think it will last forever!!. I have also heard antlers are great chews, however the price of $15 for a 4 inch antler was not approved in our budget! LOL...

Like I said, I think Sadie is thin, but I'm thinking that as long as she has energy and seems happy we will go with that...she currently eats 3 times a day and each time I give her 3/4 cup~but she doesn't eat it all ~I too can see her waistline.

I know the food we got is a 'higher' quality food so I think if it were puppy chow for example the pup would need more, I think I am experiencing that she gets full on less of the good food...I also read somewhere that the companies who make the feeding labels want to sell more food, so they up the ammounts to feed the dog and to start at the lower end of the serving side to see how the pup does. interesting thought anyways.. our first vet wasn't the greatest..I am hoping the next time we go is much better otherwise I will be finding another place. But the lady didnt even know the food we were feeding and was pretty sharp about us not taking care of her  (she was a fill in vet that day)

When I was looking for food I wanted a company that didnt have any recalls on their food..the one I thought was intresting/sad was that innova (used to be excellent) was bought out 2 years ago by proctor and gamble and now is being recalled-crazy stuff! anyways it is one of those things where I look at sadie now and see how soft she is and how much energy she has and i think we are doing good..lol...The bag I bought (33lbs) totally has lasted me way longer too!

The bell is actually pretty easy...Everytime we took her outside we rang the bell and said "outside" we still do it now if we are all just going outside and she didnt que us. there were a few times that she wanted to play with it and i used my famous "aih aih" (if that is even how it is spelled!) that is basically it- we tried training her in a certain area of the back yard, and that we gave up on! she seemed clueless. my mom said maybe when we gets a tad older she would pick it up better..


Seriously the pics are way cute!! we have the same kennel and in the beginning she peed in it so much that we got rid of the divider and dont put blankets in it because i got too tired of cleaing and washing it all! we have gotten much better now though-sometimes when we leave i swear it is anxiety though!!


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

ntcoovert said:


> Sadie is so cute!!! And I LOVE the new pics of Sawyer!!!
> 
> We have learned that Jackson just like out Jacob LOVEs to chase a Laser light. Its hilarious to see Jax & Jake running around the house chasing the little red light.


 
I will have to try that because I know we have one laying around somewhere


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I like the laser because at night when it's dark outside and he seems to have a lot of energy I can use the laser to help tire him out. He usually has a burst if energy around nine just as my kids are sleeping so we had to find a quiet way to tire him out.

I'm lost in the food world. And we have three different foods. One is a prescription food for my beagle who is diabetic so that one is easy very expensive but easy none the less. Jacob we used to have on a all natural food that we got from the local feed store but he put on too much weight with that one so when we went to the vet he recommended a healthier food for jake. And Jax is on a food that the vet recommended. It's had little pieces of real chicken in it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Sawyer is adorable! Those pictures are to die for. Especially the one with him between your legs and the one where his head is under the crate door! haha

I bought 2 kongs, just so if one is in use, I can wash the other one and fill it up with stuff before hand. Or if I'm lazy I don't have to wash the used one right away  I actually might buy a couple more... but I only give Nimbus her kongs when she's in her crate, whether it be because I'm leaving and I have to leave her in there for a while, or I'm doing some chores around the condo and I can't keep an eye on her and need her in her crate. So it's her special crate treat that she only gets when she's in there. 

If Sadie is having troubles with anxiety, I actually started a thread called "Anxiety?" cause Nimbus had really bad anxiety for the first little while. Since me and my bf are both off school, we're around her 24/7 almost, and the first couple times we left her, she freaked out and defecated in her crate... it was disgusting, and smelly. We'd have to rinse her off (cause she'd step all over it) and wash the blankets and wipe down the crate. There were some good suggestions in the thread. I'm not sure how to link threads, but if you go to my profile, I'm sure you can find it... I've only started 3 or 4 threads, so it's not an abundance. What worked for me, but may or may not work for you, was giving her a kong with peanut butter or yogurt inside (most of it deep inside, but a little in the entrance), and I left the radio on in the room. I have a crate cover, but I think it made her more anxious that she was in the dark, so I flipped it and now only 2 sides of the crate is covered. You can give those a shot and see if Sadie will do a little better. Some other suggestions were leaving the tv on (vs the radio), and not making a huge deal about leaving when you leave her. Also, we crate her throughout the day, just randomly, when she seems too rambunctious, and she'll cry, but I don't let her out until she calms down (lays down and stops whining) for at least 30 seconds to a minute. When I DO let her out, I don't make a big deal out of it, I just open the crate door and walk away. Hope Sadie overcomes her anxiety! It just breaks your heart when you know they're upset when you're gone, doesn't it?

I haven't tried the laser with Nimbus yet, I have to get one! I know my kitten looooved it, but I lost the laser I used with him, so I'll definitely have to get a new one.

I bought an antler medallion thing, it's one of those circular ones. Nimbus loves it, but not as much as she loves bullwrinkles, she can finish those in a matter of days... I usually take them away when they get short, cause I'm scared she'll try to swallow it whole. I bought them from a local supplier, so I don't mind spending a couple more dollars to support the economy, but I've heard great things about antlers.

All I know about food is look at the ingredients and look at the analysis. I am currently feeding Nimbus a Canadian brand (again trying to support the Canadians! lol), but it's also the same brand she was being fed at the breeder's. My breeder had given me a binder FILLED with information and articles when we took Nimbus home, and there's one section that talks about what to look for in a good dog food. I think it's mainly just making sure the first couple ingredients are real meat, and that the analysis percentages are within the same range as the food she had given me. I'm planning on switching her to Acana LBP when I'm close to finishing the bag I bought from the breeder's. It will be a couple months before I finish it, but I don't mind it... one of the reasons I'm switching it is because Acana is more available to me than the one she's eating, and Acana is also the brand I'm feeding my kitten... makes things easier  As for how much I'm feeding... I'm actually only feeding about a cup a day (plus training treats... we use boiled chicken, cheddar cheese and chicken hot dogs). I know it seems like I'm under feeding her from what I've read from everyone else... but the vet said she's a perfect weight, and when I was feeding her 1 1/3 cup, her poop was really runny... that's why I decided to dial it down. I'll be gradually increasing her food intake at 4 months (as told by my breeder). Nimbus actually looks chubby, everyone that has met her always says she's a chubby monkey... but it's really all fur... if you actually feel her sides, you can feel her ribs and you can see her waistline too. I can start to tell her puppy fur is not as fluffy as it used to be, it's straightening out (which makes her look less chubby and more lean)... she's growing up!  I'll try to post some pictures next time, I'm on a computer I don't usually use... so I have no pictures here

Hope everyone is having a nice long weekend (if there are any Canadians in this thread!) or a just a nice regular weekend :wavey:


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Marley had a great weekend. He loved the campground, so much to get into  He is still complaining about the playyard, but we took his plastic crate wish us and he is was good about taking naps in it and actually slept all night till 6:30 this morning. I have go say that he was a big hit, and we had many offers for babysitting. Have to watch though because he was pretty anxious to go home with anyone that walked by. A little too friendly, but he had a blast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

So, Sawyer did great with the marrow bone. No diarrhea at all. And he loved it! Kept him busy for a while. I no longer keep the divider in his crate, as of last week. He was doing a great job of holding it and I wanted access to both doors. He's fine and there have been no accidents in the big crate. I went up to my parents place today and Sawyer had a blast! He was so worn out that he slept pretty much the whole evening. 

Jenuine, i use hot dog and cheese too. I use string cheese and I slice that and the hot dog into lots of the round pieces and then split those into 6 mini pieces for training or snacks or treats. I like to use them when layering a kong. Ill fill with a tiny amount of these, kibble, and something else, like veggies. And they last forever!

I don't have a laser pointer, but I should get one! Sawyer would probably love that lol.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I never thought about using them to layer her kong! I will try that next time

I use string cheese as well. I use hot dogs and chicken breast the most though. Her favourite is definitely boiled chicken breast or thigh (with bone and skin removed). My kitten loves it to, so when I train with chicken, I have to lock my kitten out of the room to make sure she doesn't try to steal Nimbus' training treats. I usually microwave the hot dog pieces (after it has been cut up) for about 2 minutes so they are dried up and not as slimy to handle. It also smells delicious, my bf always asks me what I'm making when I make her treats... he tried one of the pieces once, he said it tastes like nothing cause it's so over cooked  but Nimbus loves it, so that's all that matters

We went to my parent's house yesterday for a BBQ. Nimbus would NOT stop eating grass, soil and the flowers in my backyard. She even managed to pull a flower out, right out of the soil with its roots intact and everything :doh: NOTHING would keep her away, not her chew, not a toy and not even playing with me. I had to eventually leash her to make sure she doesn't get into trouble. I haven't taught her leave it yet (not sure how to go about it), so I'm hoping I can keep her away from soil and flowers once we have leave it down


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

*food*

I had to share this with everyone!! I found website that tells the calories per cup for dog food. The one we feed Sadie is 450 cal per cup, and we give her 3/4 cup 3times a day..she sometimes doesn't eat it all up, but I can now attribute it to a higher calorie food, hence her eating "less".

So I know a few of us were confused about food, but I found comfort knowing its all probably the same depending on how many cal per cup. 




Dry Dog Food Calorie Count - Petfinder


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

How has everyone been? This thread has been quiet lately. I feel like Sawyer's biting is getting worse! Some nights I'm at my wits end with him and I don't know what else to do! Time outs seem to work after 4 or 5 repetitions of making him wait for 10-15 seconds until he finally realizes that biting me is what makes him go in there. He gets very highly praised when I see him actually restraining himself from biting me. Those moments are few and far between though lol. It's a work in progress.

On the plus side, I can't remember the last time he had an accident in the house! It must have been a week ago. Slowly things are getting better. Even if he slips up - it's always my fault anyway. And they are getting increasingly longer spaced out. He's very smart and he knows that mommy requires him to down stay for him to get his meals! He still protests, but after a few tries he knows


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

This is what we have done, and Sadies biting is under control and listens to "no bite", it has worked for us, maybe its for you? 

We used a belt from one of my girls, you could really use any thing similar and we did a muzzle on her. We didn't do it tight, just enough where we could giver her the command and have the punishment be related to the crime (biting, mouth closed by muzzle followed by no biting command)

There are you tube videos on how to do this. It worked good for us like I say, I have 3 little ones I need to protect and it was only a day of practice to nip it.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I can actually see Nimbus' molars growing out, so she's definitely teething... which means a lot more biting! yikes... 

Anyway, today I had my brother puppy sit for me for about 4 hours, and she had 4 accidents! I don't know what happened... but I hope it's a one time thing and that this won't be a repeat event! 

She's getting her second set of vaccinations tomorrow! We are slowing getting close to the day where I can take her on walks... I'm so excited!  Other than that, nothing really new around here... hope everyone is doing well with their puppies!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jax is doing good also! Good to hear I'm not the only having a biting issue still!!

I did find what appears to be a bug bite on his belly region. I spoke with the vet and he said to watch it and if it grows at all. Or I notice Jax licking or trying to bite it to bring him in. I'm a worry wart when it come to my kiddos including my 4 legged ones! He doesn't seem to be bothered by it no doesn't appear to be in any pain. When I touched it and cleaned it he just layed there. But I think for my piece of mind we will go to the vet tomorrow unless it goes away over nite. 

Ill keep you all posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope Jax is okay! I'm the same way, I'm a huuuuge worry wart. The littlest things makes me freak out and think up of the worst case scenario, so I completely understand.

I just introduced Nimbus to bells (to notify that she needs to go outside to potty) yesterday, I bought it after her vet appointment. She's taken up on it rather fast. I think she's slowly associating the bells with outside. Everytime she rings the bells, I click and give her a treat outside so she actually has to go out the door to get the treat. Now our problem is that, she knows ringing the bell means treat... so she'll ring the bell, eat the treat, come back inside after a couple minutes of being outside (and not pottying), and then ring the bell again. It's really frustrating cause she's constantly ringing it. But I don't want to ignore her ringing it either. I've tried distracting her with her toys... but it only works for a minute or two before she's back at it with the bells. Any suggestions???


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Is she on a sort of potty schedule? I know Sawyer always goes out when he wakes up, after eating, after playing hard, and about 20-30 mins after breakfast (2nd potty run). If none of these things have happened I know he just wants to go outside to be outside and that would tip me off. 

Sawyer went to the vet today. He got his 2nd set of vaccines, kennel cough, and nails clipped. He met a beagle who was about his size and he was sooo scared it was really funny. He wouldn't go up to the dog at all until I went to pet him and that made Sawyer jealous that another dog was getting attention so he came over and saw it was safe. Lol. He's so cute sometimes. 

My baby now weighs 21 pounds at almost 12 weeks old. He's growing too fast 

Meanwhile, a friend of mine showed me this site the other day and I thought it was interesting. Says Sawyer's grown weight will be ~65 lbs - and I used 3 weights from the past month which have all been close within 1/2 lb. 

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, Nimbus doesn't have much of a schedule when it comes to going potty. The only times I know she has to go potty is when she wakes up. Other than that, sometimes she'll go every 30 minutes, and other times she'll go every couple hours. 

The story about Sawyer and the beagle is adorable. Nimbus could care less about who I pet, she has yet to show signs of jealousy... if I'm petting another dog, she'll just go off and do her own thing. She's pretty independent, which I can appreciate at times. But if I leave the room, she'll usually follow me.

According to the site, Nimbus should be around 48 lbs, but it was pretty inconsistent for us. The different weight I entered for Nimbus resulted in predictions from 44lbs to 48lbs... two of them were 48lbs though. I should write this down and keep a record to see how accurate the site is


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackson's little bite is doing better!! Thank goodness. Fortunately I am on a first name basis with our vet  Due to my beagle who has diabetes. So they know me and my four legged children pretty well. 

The bell and potty training intrigues me. We have a doggy door so I've never even heard about the bell training method. 

I like the story about the beagle! We have a beagle and him and Jax are about the same size and I love to watch them play. It's so nice to see my 10 year old beagle playing ad rough housing with Jax! 

How long is everyones pup sleeping at night? We are averaging 11-4:30 ish


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Depends on when I go to bed. But he will stay quiet for 8-8.5 hours. Last night we went to bed around 10 and he woke me up at 6:20. I feed him at 6:30, so I don't expect him to sleep in much longer than that. Sometimes I will put him in his crate at 9 so I can get an hour or so to just relax before doing the day all over again lol. In which case he is up around 5:30-6, but I have to admit that he has gotten better at staying quiet longer than he has been.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus will sleep in her crate anywhere from 6 - 10 hours at night. She usually just wakes up when I wake up... on occasion, she'll wake up before me and whine a little, but if no one pays attention to her after a minute or so, she'll go back to sleep. There was only one time in the recent past, where she woke up before me and really had go to potty. I can now differentiate her "I want out of the crate" whines with her "I need to go potty" whines


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so jealous!!! 

I wish I could get a full nights sleep again!!! But every time he whines at night, I take him out and he potty's.

Any improvements with the biting?\


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Some -- very little, but some. When we are training with treats he knows what "no bite" means. But otherwise he ignores it. He's so good around other people. Doesn't bite them unless they start to play rough with him. But he is still my own personal land shark! I'm his choice target lol. 

I'm sorry you aren't getting a full nights sleep yet  I would be going crazy if I wasn't. It's tiring enough keeping up with him all day, never mind on little sleep. I hope Jax makes good progress this week!

Anyone have any fun Memorial Day plans? Sawyer and I are going to a BBQ. I'm hoping its a positive experience for him. He will get to meet little kids for the first time since he's been with me. I'm excited, but going to have to really stay glued to him so the kids don't get hurt if he starts getting bitey.


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

I hope one day soon to get a full night. One of my friends has a golden puppy who is one day older than Jackson and he also wakes up at 4 ish evey night. 

Hope you enjoy your BBQ, it's tough with little kiddos. My daughter is at the perfect height for Jax to get a hold of her hair or her shirt. 

We are having some friends over tomorrow and today my son has his swim met. And on Monday I plan on doing a whole lot of nothing (of course I say that but that RARELY ever happens!!!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone!!!!! Okay, so I'm a little late to join the thread, but I too have a puppy that was born in March! Actually, he is a brother to Heidi's, Wellie!!! His name is Nike. I have loved reading about all of your experiences (good and bad). I would love to share some too, but for now I will post some pictures! 






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm a new mommy to an 9 week (born 3/28/13) golden named Frankie, he is pretty well behaved, sleeps through the night but we are having two problems. First potty training him has not been successful I do have him on a food schedule has meals @ 6am & 12:30 and 6:30 pm after naps and meals I take him out but won't go starts playing with his leash as soon as we come back in he does potty inside. The couple of times he has gone outside I reward him with a treat. Second problem is he likes nipping at us our clothes and feet. If someone can please share some advise with us, we would really appreciate it!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Frankie sounds a lot like my Marley. (3/21) Marley was doing ok but seems to be backsliding a bit. Sometimes he whines to go out. Other times he just squats where he likes. And he has started to get a little too friendly with his stuffed animals, any suggestions with that? On the bright side, he does much better at sleeping through most nights.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Nike and Frankie are adorable!!

Do you crate train? I'm not an expert or anything but I've heard if you know he has to pee, like after a nap or after playing, etc., and you take him outside and he doesn't pee, put him in his crate for another 5-10 mins and take him out again. I'd say to consistently do this until he associates peeing with outside. Not sure if it will help or not. 

As for the biting, can't help you there. It's a phase. Sawyer is really bad with biting. NO technique really works to stop him except time outs. He gets 20 seconds alone when he bites me. After a few time outs in a row he gets the idea that biting = no play. It's not easy, and I wish I could offer you some advice. I guess try to wear old sweatpants. That's what I have to do. Sawyer bit holes in them already. But I'd rather those than my expensive jeans. Lol I find myself changing into old clothes after work just in case Sawyer rips them. 

The BBQ went really well! Sawyer behaved SO well! He's such an angel with other people. It's like night and day with a different dog lol. He was even so gentle with the little kids! He wanted to chase the kids a little when they were running around the pool, but I had him leashed so he wouldn't attack them. I could tell he wanted to play with them so bad! There was another dog there. Sawyer was not afraid of her like he was of the beagle even though she was a poodle 4x his size hehe. She did not want to play with him though haha. Shes older and growled at Sawyer when he bit her playfully. Her owner was saying she was quite the ankle biter when she was just a pup, so now she's getting a taste of her own medicine lol. 

I put Sawyer in the pool today. His first time in non-bath water with me. He seemed to have fun but he was just on one step. He didn't swim around. The water was cold and I didn't have my suit so I didn't want him to swim without me. Sawyer discovered bubbles today too. He loved those!

Here he is being gentle with a 20 month old toddler. He was just precious to everyone. She was so cute with him.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Frankie and Nike are so cute! I love the name Nike, my friend was actually thinking of naming his future dog Nike as well.

That video of Sawyer and the toddler is TO DIE FOR. SO ADORABLE! Sawyer is so gentle, I'm so envious. Nimbus has yet to interact with really young children, as I do not know any... but I'm always afraid she'll nip them especially when she's really playful. 

With potty training, SwimFun gave some good suggestions. We had troubles with potty training when I first brought Nimbus home too, for the first two days she would go outside and lay down, so I'd bring her back in and she'd go potty on the floor/carpet. With Nimbus, she didn't really have a potty schedule, so it was hard to predict when she needed to potty. What I did with her was lift her up and bring her outside the SECOND I see her sniffing the ground, most of the time, she wouldn't have to go, but on the rare occasion that she actually did have to potty, I'd reward her a ton of treats and tell her what good girl she was for pottying outside. She still has the occasional accident every now and again, especially when she's really excited with playing and kind of forgets to signal that she needs to potty, but she definitely knows she's supposed to potty outside. I hope you find something that works, potty training is such a drag!

Can't help with the nipping over here either. Nimbus doesn't really nip my clothing, she's bites/nips my skin/face/fingers/arms/any exposed body part! I kind of yelp and walk away or stop playing with her. I haven't found anything that works 100%, but if I do, I'll let everyone know! 

With the "getting too friendly" with his toys (I assume you're talking about humping, if not then NEVERMIND! lol you can ignore the next paragraph)... I've only seen Nimbus do it with her toys twice, maybe three times. The only thing I do is take her toy away, and give it back to her after a couple seconds. She usually won't do it again after that. I attended an orientation for the puppy training classes I'm about to take Nimbus to (we start this week!), and the owner/trainer had explained some behaviours people normally think is dominance. "Humping" being one of them, she explained it's usually through excitement or social awkwardness. Seeing that it happens at home, I would think it has more to do with excitement, so by taking the toy away for a couple seconds, it gives her that time to calm down before engaging in play again.

Here are some pictures of Nimbus I said I'd upload a while back:
















Her infamous puppy dog eyes!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, Swimfun & Jenuine Frankie is not crate trained I thought about it but my husband was not a fan, but now with the struggle we are having I might be able to convince him to get little Frankie a crate. I'm relieved to hear the biting is a phase! Frankie loves biting me, if I run or get on the sofa to try to get away he gets more excited and he starts barking. 

Everyone pups are so cute!! 

Ps I saw the pic of nimbus and her puppy eyes, I was worried about my Frankie's eyes thought maybe something was wrong with him, was actually going to take him to the vet tomorrow but now seeing nimbus I feel better knowing that it's golden thing, Frankie is my first golden I did so much research but it's never enough when you actually have the pup with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Marieg814 I'm glad I'm not alone with the potty training issues!! We just have to keep at it, till these pups get it!!

Here is another pic of Frankie were his eyes are more visible. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone: Just a little update. Wellie slept through the night (9:30 - 7:30) for the first time last night! She was getting up around 5:00a.m., but I discovered that if we gave her a kong with a little frozen yogurt and kibble after she went out she settled down for another hour or two. Other than that she's doing great. Her big brother and sister have even decided to play with her. It took nine days of ignoring, but puppy cuteness finally won out.

Welcome to all the new pups, and especially Wellie's handsome brother Nike!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Frankie is going to get his 9 week shots Thursday, he got dewormed at 6 weeks then again at 8 weeks. Does he need to get dewormed again at 9 weeks or how often do we need to do the deworm? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

To be honest, I'm not sure how many times Nimbus was dewormed at the breeder's... but she wasn't dewormed after she came home with me. She was, however, given a fecal exam after she came home. I was told by my breeder that our vet should do a fecal exam, and if it's positive for any kind of worms/parasites/etc., they would treat specifically for whatever she had rather than a general dewormer. Fortunately, her fecal exam came back negative.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Jenuine thanks for the advise!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello to all, it's been a while just want to update! 

All of the pictures are so cute!!!! I love the puppy dog eyes!

I don't know how many time jax was dewormed either as his breeder did it. I want to say three but dont quote me.But he was given a fecal exam at his first visit and it was negative. 

Jackson went to the vet yesterday for his second set of shots. He did well and is 19.8 lbs. Hes getting so big! We brought jake with us for morale support for Jackson

We are not craters either. Jax was crates when he was very small but after he was about 9 weeks old we took away the crate and he now goes in the laundry room. He will go in there by himself when he feels like napping. During the day we use a gate to keep him in the laundry room and at night we shut the door. 

His older brother Jake still isn't to keen on him but with time I'm sure Jake will enjoy playing with him. Jackson's oldest brother buster loves to play with him. Which is suprising to me as buster is 10 years old and acts like an old man. They will play for about 30 minutes and then buster has had enough so he jumps on the couch where Jackson can't jump yet. 

Here is a picture of jack and Jax at the vet yesterday.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bluffer (Jan 23, 2013)

We just brought our baby girl home from Klamath Falls last week! She is 9 weeks old now and doing great. She was born March 26th! We live just north of Spokane WA in Colbert!


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Leaving tomorrow to go camping for the weekend. One thing I have to watch for this time is the neighbor that brought Marley treats last weekend. She just adores him and got him some treats. Problem is they gave him runny stool for the next 2 days. Gonna have to tell her not to feed him. I think I will give her some safe treats for him. She is so sweet and don't want to hurt her feelings but have to watch out for his tummy. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Cleaning a pups ears is the hardest thing I've done so far!! Used alcohol and Q-tips because the alcohol evaporates but made sure to press the Q- tip along my hand so it wouldn't drip and Q-tips allows you to really get in there. Took about 15 Q-tips total! Frankie was not happy but it had to get done. Anyone have a different method? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!! I'm a little late in joining the thread, but wanted to say hi from me and my almost 11 week old baby girl, Marley May! She was born March 17th - I've read through most of the posts here and it is so refreshing to hear about what you all are going through (especially the nipping/chewing)! It's great to get all these suggestions - they've helped a ton  All of your pups are ADORABLE! I'm trying to really enjoy the time I still have where I can hold Marley - only a couple more months and I probably won't be able to!
Here's a pic of my girl about a week ago


----------



## Stephanie Anne (Aug 2, 2011)

*Chase!*

Hi everyone! We are kind of late posting our new pup. Chase was born March 20th and he is doing wonderful! I love him! He is our second golden. Our oldest, Remy, gets along really well with him so far! She is teaching Chase a lot of things as well. Here are a few pictures of him and Remy. The bottom is when we first introduced Remy and Chase!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Laika was born on March 22! She seems to be doing very well, and we've introduced her to a bunch of new people, vaccinated dogs and new situations including taking her out on a nature trail close by to our neighbourhood. She's getting her second shots on the Saturday, so we kept her very close and didn't let her linger very long at all (we actually find it's best to run beside her because she gets excited and won't tug at the leash or stop unless we get tired haha). The only thing is we find that she'll get grumpy like any baby would and growl at us when she's overtired - crate time! she'll pass right out.

So far she seems to have stopped whining at night when get her to walk into her crate and lay down which has been great, but like clockwork she'll wake up around 4 (for a few days it's been 4:10am, today it was 4:35! Progress?) 

Nipping/biting and jumping up on people continues to be a common theme that we're trying to work on slowly.. she'll constantly sit on the couch with her two front paws up on it and we always have to push her off to get her down..

We're also getting to the point where my boyfriend won't be able to do his work 100% at home and will need to go into the office. I'm looking at dog walkers and having a friend come by instead to let her out when he's not around, but how are other people handling this? I know there's two schools of thought on this, but I'm leaning more towards the crate-for-the-workday bit with hard toys like kongs and nylabones for the time when my friend will come and needs to leave, and also for just not being able to come at all.. Obviously I would prefer having someone over to let her out midday, but when do they generally start being able to hold it throughout the day?
She's able to do 7-8 hours if we go to bed early, and she's never messed in her crate since we've had her.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

playing with her cousin yesterday! 







such expressions all the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, it feels like forever since I've posted! Last week I had to go to a work lunch meeting and I couldn't get home to take Sawyer out until he had been home alone for 6 hours. He was fine. Didn't mess his crate at all. I actually removed his divider at 10 weeks old, and he hasn't messed in his crate at all. He has free roam of the 42" crate I have for him. He's been sleeping through the night since he was 8 weeks old though. It gets better. I am fortunate enough to live 5 minutes from work, so I haven't missed a day since I got him from going to let him outside mid-day. Like I said above, last week when he was 12 weeks was the first time he had spent 6 hours in his crate before being let out (outside of night time). Sometimes I have meetings mid-day. He has gone 5 hours max before that. So I'm guessing he could probably hold it for the 8 hours. Personally I wouldn't want to make him hold it, but some people don't have the luxury I do and use pee pads and link their crates to an xpen so they can play all day and potty while owners are at work.

Right now Sawyer drives me crazy. He wants to play nonstop. He's excited allllll the time. And I mean that. His little manhood makes an appearance many times a day. And when that happens he can't calm down from it. Like many men! I do have to say that I'm constantly impressed by him when he is around other people. He is so calm and not his usual crazy puppy self. I went to a party this weekend and took Sawyer with me. He did really well. Everyone loved him, they were all amazed at how well he was doing, how calm he was, etc. Another thing that amazed me was that he went to the front door every time he had to go to the bathroom! In a stranger's home. Someplace he'd never been before. We haven't had an accident in my house since I can remember. Sawyer is pretty good at signaling to the back door, or I keep him on a pretty good schedule. But I wouldn't expect him to know what to do at a stranger's house. Very impressive.

So he is amazing with other people, which is great for me because it makes me comfortable bringing him places I go. It's when he's alone with me, or with just a couple people - if my roommate is home too, he is a crazy puppy who doesn't stop attacking you. I took Sawyer swimming this weekend. I went to my parents' place since they have a pool and we had fun. He looks sooooo skinny when he's wet. Kind of made me feel nervous. I made a post here, but people say that is normal so I guess I won't worry too much about it.

Is anyone else having an issue with their male puppies and their manhood making many appearances and having a wild pup? Lol. Someone sympathize with me! Haha


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

SwimFun, Frankie's manhood hasn't appeared yet but he is only 10 weeks this Thursday, but he is a total different pup around people. When it's my husband and I he attacks us as well. I've spoken to a couple of golden owners and they say it goes away when they get a little older. I'm hoping soon because I don't know how much more my hands and arms can take from this little guy.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Yep! Totally with both of you on the being better around other people - I suppose it's maybe because we're kind of like their litter mates  But I sure hope the nipping goes away sooner rather than later - Marley loves mine and my daughters hair and she goes nuts around it! But it's been amazing to watch how we'll she's been taking to commands just in the last 2 weeks - she's slowly starting to realize that the biting is a no-no... It's almost as if she just can't control herself yet 
JessCDoyle - as far as the crating during the day - that's what I've had to do as well, although I have been able to come home over my lunch to let her out. She's done we'll with it, as long as I walk her in the morning and when I get home. Around my city, I found a pet place that will come over to my house during the day, walk her and let her out to play and it was surprisingly reasonable as far as price goes - that could be something to consider if you didn't want her crated all day (at least while she's a pup).


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

I have looked into it but financially it isn't worth it, which is awful to say. Problem is the ones that are around my area need a commitment of 3 times a week for 3 months at 20 dollars per "puppy visit" which is 30 minutes. Yes it's cheaper than me taking time off work, but the issue is we don't need someone for that amount of time as my boyfriend works from home every thurs, fri and sometimes wed. I've enticed some of my friends to come by on the mon/tues / sometimes wed but I don't know how long that can keep going for due to the location of our house. We'll just have to see how it goes on the one day that no one can come in. Hopefully it won't be for another few weeks.. We walk her in the morning and go on one longer walk and a shorter one at night. We understand that there's a risk due to her not being fully vaccinated but we're taking that chance and so far it's been good 

Anyone else find that their dog is great in new places - probably because they're unsure and need guidance - and starts to become a "terror" (tugging at leash, stopping and pulling) when she comes back to home street? 

Also what is everyone's routine? I think we need to adjust ours because she continually gets up at 4am and then barks for an hour/hour and a half until we get up at 6.. Exhausting 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

JessCDo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

JessCDoyle, I'm so jealous of you being able to take your pup out for runs. I live in California the weather is so warm that parvo is such a huge risk here. Frankie is dying to go out and run, I feel so bad for him, so we try and put him in our pool as often as we could so he can release his energy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

That's too bad about the pet sitters! The one in our area is only $10 a visit and you can call when needed - no commitment. Having a commitment would definitely get spendy! I would just see how it goes too - you could also try gating her in a bathroom if you'll be gone all day - that way if she absolutely has to pee, she doesn't have to lay in it for the rest of the day. That's what we did the first week till we got the crate, but decided not to keep doing it so she didn't get the idea it was ok to always pee in the bathroom  
We also decided to take Marley for walks, even though she doesn't have her last set of shots either. I love it when she gets wore out! And it's funny you mentioned the going crazy on the home street - I just mentioned to my husband last night how weird it was that as soon as Marley gets near the house she starts pulling the leash, acting crazy - so much so that I let her off the leash when we were close and she sprinted into our yard and started rolling around! Haha! Smart puppies 
And Frankies mommy - I'm jealous that yours has a pool to go in! That's gotta be fun for him too. I really want Marley to be a water dog, but it's hard getting to the nearest body of water to get her used to it  Planning on a camping trip this weekend after she gets her shots on Friday, so we'll see how she does at the lake!


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Oh, and I just had to share this pic  My son decided she needed a bit of camo style! Lol


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

It's been a while since I've posted. Nimbus is currently fighting an eye infection (again)... took her to the vet today and I'm hoping this time it'll go away for good!

Nimbus has been jumping on furniture a lot, she can't quite get ONTO the couch/bed yet... or countersurf for that matter... but she tries, her front paws are always up on something! I keep having to take her paws off the counter/bed/couch and tell her off. It's almost as bad as the nipping (which is still a problem for us, she's VERY mouthy) 

Remember when I had the problem of her defecating in her crate when I left the condo? Well... now she has started to urinate in her crate instead. It's not as persistent... but it definitely happens once in a while. The nausea from car rides came back too... I'm hoping it'll go away with time. Not sure what to do about the urinating though. I still have the divider up for her in her crate... it'll probably stay in there for a while (or until she outgrows it). I've successfully taught her to ring bells to notify me to let her out to go potty. 4/5 times, she just wants to go outside... but at least she knows what the bells are for! We were accident free for about 3 days (until tonight), then she got too excited and forgot to let us know she needed to go potty. 

We started puppy classes, and she picks things up REAL fast. The trainer had even mentioned how amazed she was at how fast she was picking up the exercises.  I'm so proud of her

JessCDoyle, you asked about routines earlier. Our routine is pretty simple... on most days, when she doesn't have classes and I don't have any plans/errands for the day, I wake up at around 9am, wake her up and take her out to potty. I then get her food ready and feed her (and my kitten). My laptop is set up in the living room, so I keep an eye on her while I'm on the computer. I'll play with her for a while, and she'll usually nap for an hour or so. This process is basically on repeat throughout the day until I put her to bed around 1am. I feed her 3 times a day at this point. Her last meal is at midnight and her 2nd meal is somewhere in between. Since I'm a student on summer vacation right now... my routine just revolves around Nimbus so I probably won't be much of help with any structured routine advice.


----------



## Pomnaomi (Dec 9, 2012)

*Introducing Thunder*

Hi to all :wave: This is my first discussion. 
My husband and I adopted our first Golden Retriever, Thunder, who was born on March 25th, a few weeks ago. I plan to enjoy obedience and confirmation(hopefully) with him.


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Oooh, what a cutie he is!! And the name Thunder = amazing! Love it  Congrats!


----------



## ntcoovert (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello to all, it's been a while since I've posted.

Jackson is doing well! His nipping has gotten much better. I just wish we could curb it more especially around the kiddos. My niece and nephew are coming to visit soon and I'm pretty concerned about him nipping them in a playful way. 

I have been trying to teach him that out front he stays right by his mama. So I got this genius idea to leach him up to Jake who already doesn't leave my side. It seems to help. Jackson knows he is soppoused to stay on our yard, but he does enjoy testing his boundaries with me. He will look at him, then sit, back at me and then run. When I yell at him in my stern voice he looks at me with his sad puppy eyes like "oh mom." 

He has learned to sit on command. We are now onto come command. Anyone else teaching commands yet? 

We still haven't really taken Jax anywhere as he isn't fully vaccinated. Won't be until he is 18 weeks old. One of my friends has a puppy who is one day older than Jax and I can't wait to get them together. Jax does get a lot of socialization though, as I have two older pups. 

I have noticed that Jax is really getting tall. He is really leggy! 

I have a bit of a gross questions. We have had to clean Jax's anal glands twice. Anyone else have this issue? I spoke to the vet, and they said most puppies can't clean their own glands as they have a BM, and once they get bigger having a BM cleans them out. I don't remember this with my other two dogs.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Laika's now 11weeks, 12 on Friday! picked up sit, lay down (which was fantastic when I told her to lay down in her crate and my boyfriend told me that it wouldn't do anything/ she wouldn't.. And what do you know, she did! Yay for being on mom's side haha) and we've worked on her recall by taking her breakfast kibble and doing it. Only problem now is that she doesn't like to eat food from the bowl? She'll take it from our hands - she's eating Fromm LB puppy but even then it's almost forced... So I think I'll try orijen soon..

She isn't fully vaccinated but we've been taking her out regardless. We've both decided socializing her was more important and worth what the risk is when it comes to disease, and we're very aware of keeping her moving and not stopping to sniff. We've had puppy / dog dates with my friends and their dogs who are all vaccinated and she comes across our neighbour's dogs on our walks. She's also been outside on a trail for a walk and we also took her to the grocery store and I waited outside with her. Good opportunity to teach her to not jump on people who come by and pet. 

She's getting her second shot this coming Saturday and I can't wait! Puppy classes will hopefully follow as long as the trainer I want gets back to me. 

I want to say she's doing better with the nipping, except when she has the zoomies. She continually tries to put her front paws up on the couch and we're always pushing her off.. She doesn't bite the leash anymore though and praise her everytime she's walking loose leash! And I hope I can say she's house trained now? She hasn't had an accident in a long while. But still wakes up at 4-430 am

Still growls and barks when she's overtired though so hopefully that will subside. 

Never heard about the anal glands and having to clean them! I haven't and probably wouldn't even know what to do. The vet has never said anything so hopefully she's just fine? But doesn't sound very fun for you at all.. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nipping is still a huge issue for us... Nimbus tries to hold it back sometimes, but most of the times she goes full force.

I've taught her sit and down. She's really reliable with both cues if you have treats... if not, then she's okay at it, it then depends on if there are other things in the room that proves to be more interesting. I haven't taught her come as a command yet, but she'll come running to me when I call her name. I plan on taking her out to a field with a long line and practicing come when called once she gets her last set of shots. Right now she's working on leave it, drop it and stay (with duration). She catches on commands really fast, I just have to be consistent in training her daily... if not several times a day.

I've been taking Nimbus out everywhere since I brought her home. Before her second set of shots, I would just carry her everywhere to experience new environments and meet new people. After her second set of shots, we got the green light from the vet to walk her, as long as we avoided puddles, grassy areas and unvaccinated dogs. I'm excited to take her out to the parks and lakes/ponds once she gets her final set of shots... which is coming up REALLY soon! 

I've never had to do anything with her anal glands. How do you know if it needs to be emptied out? I read that some dogs will drag their butts against the floor... but she hasn't done that so I didn't think I needed to address it.

On another note, we stayed at my boyfriend's parent's house over the weekend... so I didn't have a crate for her. She stayed in the room with us all night and she didn't have any accident overnight! She had a poopy accident... but that was 100% my fault, I had left the room and no one was watching her... I'm 90% sure she was signalling to have to go out cause she had an accident right in front of the door.  I'm so so proud!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

A long stay + drop and leave it are commands that I really want to work on that I think are so important. Laika'a been good with coming when called, and sit and lay down but she doesn't stay for very long despite us being consistent in stopping what we're doing (like getting her food) if she's up and walking into the kitchen (which she isn't allowed in) 

Can't wait to start puppy classes soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer is still nippy but I see him holding back sometimes. It's still very much an issue but I just try to work through it. Sawyer is very smart, we work on commands daily. He knows sit, down, off, come, stay (short duration), leave it, take it, find it, go potty, go poop, inside, and quiet. I think that's all of them. He's very good at leave it when I just drop the food or put it on my knee. He is hit or miss if he lets me put treats on his nose or paws. Tonight he succeeded with it, and I always make a huge deal out of it with him. Find it is a fun game he loves. Ill drop treats and make him find them. He uses his nose and learns how to rein that skill in. He knows off like it was his name. He constantly jumps on people and things and I'm always telling him to get off. He listens and does it. It's so useful when he's on the stairs and I don't want him to go upstairs. I just tell him to get off and he does. 

I started puppy class last week. It was just an informational class. This week we get to bring the dogs. Sawyer will be very excited I'm sure. Heel is a command we need to work on though. We attempt it but it doesn't go too well lol.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, he also knows trade. When he has something I don't want him to have, we trade for a treat. The leave it command works when I see him getting into trouble (helps with the shoes) but if its already in his mouth he has to trade.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Wow everyone pups know so much that's awesome! Frankie knows a couple of tricks he knows sit, down, stay and we are working on roll over. Today Frankies biting was better, he released alot of his energy running around our back yard and getting into our pool. Overall we feel he is doing great!! We still are not able to take him on walks but we do take him everywhere we go, he loves car rides, he will sit on my lap and stick his two front paws and head out the window, I have him on a harness so I am able to hold him tight. We are hoping they give us the green light soon to be able to walk him around our block, but for now we will continue the daily car rides to keep his socialized.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I'm so guilty that I haven't replied in ages! ! I have been nosy an seeing what everyone's up to!! Over here we have school finishing and a dance recital, then our summer is in full swing! ! 

I just love the pics of the pups!! I see they all have similar expressions, yet a look of their own. I went back to when Sadie was just brought home and don't even remember her being small-was it really possible? Lol! !

So Sadie is 14 weeks and we are almost out of her first bag of 33lbs of Earthborn Holistic "puppy vantage" what I loved about the food was that her coat is super soft, reminds me of silk almost! However, she never ate all of her meals completely, and was at the lower end of the serving size. With that said, we will be switching to Fromm puppy food. She is currently 14 weeks and weighs 18 lbs,(she did also have a case with tapeworms )we feel that she may be too low in weight, however her mom was only 45 lbs, so she might be on the smaller side. Only time will tell, I think our next vet will be soon! 

Have a good day everyone! !


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

We were told by our vet too that Laika was on the thinner side so we had switched to Fromm LBP as well and she started eating it, and then lost interest - never finished her meal which made us nervous, but still better than the purina. So I ended up buying the LBP orijen yesterday and mix a tiny bit with it and sprinkled some thawed lamb stuff I was given by the pet store who had the same issue with her dog not eating. Well it worked! Yay. 

She also slept from 11-6am yesterday! So happy. Hopefully it'll become a routine for her now and not just a one time thing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

For everyone switching food on their dog, I recommend adding just a teaspoon of pumpkin purée to their food to help with the change! It was recommended to me by the pet store, Frankie was on puppy chow with his pervious home, I was not a fan we changed him over to blue buffalo wilderness. He was not finishing his food which worried me. I started adding some organic all natural pumpkin and now he licks his bowl clean. Hope this helps!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

That's not the first time I've heard that either! Ill have to try it at some point. I thought it was just to aid in their digestion, didn't know they actually enjoyed eating it too haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

I get to bring Sawyer to puppy class tonight! Yay! It will be his first class. I'm really excited to have him play around with the other puppies, and learn things in a more distracting environment. We work really well inside, and outside with tons of distractions (I live on a busy street). So it will be very interesting to see how he does with 15 puppies in the room! I hope I've conditioned him enough to different environments 

I'm doing puppy classes through our local golden retriever club. Has anyone else done that? They were the cheapest puppy kindergarten around, and I figured that having expert teachers in one breed might be very helpful when answering questions about the pups - knowing if it's a breed thing or a general puppy thing. We touched upon breed things last week and they were helpful. The class isn't restricted to only golden retrievers though. I do know that at least one of the owners has a different breed. But I'm not sure how many out of the 15 will be. He hasn't actually met any other golden retrievers since he was with the breeder, so I'm very excited about it. He has met other dogs - neighbor's and at the vet. Both big and little.

Can't wait for work to be over! Haha


----------



## bobbithegirl (Jun 16, 2013)

Bella was born March 14th. How do I attach a photo?


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

If you click on the paperclip to manage your attachments and then find your pictures on your computer. Then click upload, and close the window once it finishes. Then click on the arrow next to the paper clip and click to insert images. 

Hope that helps! And welcome! :wave:

Sawyer is getting SO big! Can't stand it. So hard to remember him as a tiny puppy now. I've had him for almost 8 weeks, and it feels like it was just yesterday I was picking him up!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

*Kylie is a March puppy*

We have had Kylie for 4 weeks now. She was born 28 March with 3 sisters and 3 brothers.:wavey:


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Kylie's mom that's the same day my Frankie was born with 8 sisters and 4 brothers a total of 13! 
Welcome!!







Frankie watching our neighbor Golden Nala bark at him! Lol she's not very fond of little Frankie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Marley is doing great. He sure is growing fast. At weeks old he had just about doubled his weight in 3 weeks, 22lbs, so the vet said to cut back on his food serving size. We were giving him a cup twice a day. He said we need to slow him down a little bit so it would be better for his bone growth. So we cut him back to 1/2 - 3/4 cup. Also we talked about his crate training and he suggested that he was getting too much free time. All of a sudden he was having a lot of accidents in the house and it was getting out of control. So if he wasn't eating, out for potty, or having supervised play time, was to be crated. What a difference it has made. There is no complaints from him and he has had only 1 accident in 10 days. Also we have had our 3 small grandchildren (6,4,2)visiting the for the past week and have not had any problems. A little nippy at times with the 2 older ones, he just wants to play, but with the baby he just licks her, which she loves  I think he realizes she is smaller and is nicer with her. But with all the get togethers and activities he had been a joy. And had gotten a lot of attention and loving. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! Kylie is adorable! She looks a lot like Nimbus in some of those pictures, same colour and everything. She's so precious!!!! :

Nimbus just finished her last set of boosters and rabies last Thursday! We've ventured off the the dog park, but we only stayed for a little bit. I'm planning on taking her out to the dog beach this week... excited to see how she reacts to swimming.

My bf and I took her to this dog festival thing today... basically where vendors set up and advertise their products/store. There was a bucket of water at one of the vendor's toy area to show off the floating toys... Nimbus decided she'd put her front paws into the bucket and played with the water, so it looks like she won't mind swimming! :crossfing I think if I had let her, she'd happily fully climb into the bucket and just splash water everywhere! We were also stopped every 2 seconds by people who wanted to pet her or take pictures of her, she was really popular! Although it freaks me out sometimes when people come up and touch her without as much as a word to me before getting in her face. I've had people kiss her as well as just walking up to her, posing beside her and take a picture with her... without saying a word to me :uhoh: Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

*Meet Olive*

We've had Olive for 6 weeks now, she's a sibling to Wellie and Nike here out of the Soundview Farms litter in March. She's only had a couple of "accidents" in the house in a few weeks now & those have all been owner error. She's learned to "sit" and we're working on some other simple commands. We take her for 1/2 hour to hour long walks on trails on the island a couple of times a day - we're noticing that using her energy up on those walks cuts down on the "devil dog" bouncing off the wall episodes that seem to happen after dinner. Olive is currently about 27 pounds and has been gaining 2 to 3 pounds most weeks for the last few weeks.

She has a friend, Zeke, who's a golden about 4 weeks older than her & they've been on one play date so far. After 90 minutes of running around in a fenced open pasture, they were both so tired they could hardly move. We'll try to do something with her and Zeke weekly as schedules permit because Olive enjoyed it so much - someone almost her own size to play with.

Here's a photo of her practicing walking on a leash in our yard - you can see that she thinks that if she holds the leash in her mouth, there's at least an argument that she's taking us for a walk instead of the other way around.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Jenuine, I'm actually surprised to say that I have had the opposite experience! Everyone who has taken pictures of Sawyer asked my permission first, and all the people we have met have been through my initiation, or the other person asking if they can pet him. I'm jealous you went to the dog park! Sawyer had his last shots on Saturday and I asked the vet when I could take him out to a dog park and she said a couple of weeks after the shot is safest, especially since we have a parvo breakout where I live right now. I can't wait to bring Sawyer to one! 

It was about 95 degrees here today so Sawyer and I went swimming again. It's one of my favorite hobbies, so he is going to be around water a lot! (Hence the username lol). Today we made progress. He got so much more confident swimming in the pool, and actually retrieved toys and swam back to me with them. He was so adorable. He still won't jump into the pool from the deck, but that will be a work in progress. He didn't want to get out of the water. Whenever we got to the ladder he just held onto me instead of climbing up, which he had done previously. He loves baths and playing in bath water so I'm hoping I can encourage some water loving out of him! Looks like we are off to a good start 

I also just have to say oh my goodness, Marley and Kylie are the cutest puppies!


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Robert, that's funny because our Marley turns into a devil dog in the evening just before bedtime too. And he also does the same thing with his leash 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

*Olliver*

Hi. My Olliver was born March 6 2013. Guess that makes him: 15.5 weeks.
He has changed dramatically in just the last two weeks. From a round chubby fluffy puppy to a tall gangly adorable young fella with his feathers coming in and that downy puppy fur gone.
Still mouthy, but has been potty perfect since 2nd day we brought him home, knows his basic commands plus some and is smart as a whip and sweet as sugar. 
He hails from the Okeechobee line of Goldens. 
Pics are of Olliver and his sibs at 7.5 weeks old and Olliver last week.
Growing like mad!
Love him.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Marieg814 said:


> Robert, that's funny because our Marley turns into a devil dog in the evening just before bedtime too. And he also does the same thing with his leash
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When we go for walks, Olive pretty much has to have something in her mouth. Usually it's her leash, but sometimes she wants to take a toy.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Olive (on the left) and her friend Zeke sharing a toy the other day.


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

SwimFun said:


> Sawyer is still nippy but I see him holding back sometimes. It's still very much an issue but I just try to work through it. Sawyer is very smart, we work on commands daily. He knows sit, down, off, come, stay (short duration), leave it, take it, find it, go potty, go poop, inside, and quiet. I think that's all of them. He's very good at leave it when I just drop the food or put it on my knee. He is hit or miss if he lets me put treats on his nose or paws. Tonight he succeeded with it, and I always make a huge deal out of it with him. Find it is a fun game he loves. Ill drop treats and make him find them. He uses his nose and learns how to rein that skill in. He knows off like it was his name. He constantly jumps on people and things and I'm always telling him to get off. He listens and does it. It's so useful when he's on the stairs and I don't want him to go upstairs. I just tell him to get off and he does.
> 
> I started puppy class last week. It was just an informational class. This week we get to bring the dogs. Sawyer will be very excited I'm sure. Heel is a command we need to work on though. We attempt it but it doesn't go too well lol.


How did the classes go? I've been thinking of you, just didn't give my time to type this! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Sadie is now 4 months, so we have had her half her life! She is going good with behavior and basic commands, I think I will start to add some other tricks too. The last few nights we have learned she goes on the couch..something we dont allow...

She also has had diarrhea for 3 days, she has her vet apt tomorrow....I will see how her stool is by having it checked today. When she was 11 weeks we found out she had tapeworm, hopefully its a simple fix and nothing big...a few time the kids leave things out, so you never know-even if you think you are watching them you can't see it all.


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Classes went really well actually. I go to the local golden retriever club, so it's nice to get information that is specific to our breed. Sawyer loves to play with the puppies, but more so the people! He is just thrilled when someone pets him. He's so good natured too. He doesn't attack the little kids at puppy class, even though they can be rough with the puppies. He will go up to them and lick/sniff them though. He never starts any rough play, but he will defend himself if another pup is picking on him (doesn't usually happen since he is one of the biggest!)

Sawyer is 4 months today. It feels like I got him just yesterday! Time just goes by so fast around here. Work has been so crazy though, so that might be part of the reason.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! I read through this thread, and I love that there's one specifically for puppies born in each month! What a great idea! I also LOVE all of the puppy photos - is there anything cuter than a Golden puppy?! 

Luna was born on March 26th! I got her two days before she turned 10 weeks, so I've had her three weeks now! So far she's doing quite well with training. She knows sit, down, crate, and the difference between here and come. We've been practicing recalls off lead, and she's getting better! We're still working on walking on a leash - that's a work in progress. She's either great or she balks and won't walk at all! She does very well in her crate. She settles easily and sleeps through the night (phew!). She's quite the biter/nipper/chewer, so that's our biggest struggle. This is the first puppy I've had totally on my own, and it's amazing what you forget! I'm a teacher, so the summer timing has worked out perfectly. We'll be doing a puppy class in July and then a beginner obedience class in the fall. I'm hoping to do Rally Obedience with her later on! 

Does anyone else have a puppy who hates the heat? I have to force her to go outside in the middle of the day to potty and she runs from shady spot to shady spot. I've never had a dog who hated the heat this much! I'm not sure if I should be worried!

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Luna is a sweetie! My boy Artemis doesnt like the heat either. He will go out when it's hot but only by coersion, and as soon as you head for the door , he's on the step waiting to go in. In his defense, he has always been told that he's a prince so it only figures that he likes air conditioning. ..heehee. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus is the same way with the heat! She'll go outside, but she'll go straight for the shaded areas to rest... I don't blame her though, I can barely stand the heat, so I can't imagine what it feels like to be covered in a fur coat!

Olliversmom, I completely know what you mean by the dramatic change. Olliver is only a day older than Nimbus and they look quite similar in size and stature. I was looking at pictures of her when she first came home... the size difference is so noticable! Her legs doubled in length! They really grow like weeds, it's incredible.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Good, I'm glad it's not just Luna! My parents' Flat-Coated Retriever isn't super fond of the heat, but he doesn't fight going outside like she does. He just wants to come in quickly. I certainly don't blame her - North Carolina summers are not my favorite either! The first photo is her refusing to go outside. I keep joking she's a vampire - hates the sun and draws blood when she nips!  I was reading that puppies are not able to regulate their temperature as well as older dogs, so I am hoping that's playing a part in all of this?


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Toriaroo said:


> Hi everyone! I read through this thread, and I love that there's one specifically for puppies born in each month! What a great idea! I also LOVE all of the puppy photos - is there anything cuter than a Golden puppy?!
> 
> Luna was born on March 26th! I got her two days before she turned 10 weeks, so I've had her three weeks now! So far she's doing quite well with training. She knows sit, down, crate, and the difference between here and come. We've been practicing recalls off lead, and she's getting better! We're still working on walking on a leash - that's a work in progress. She's either great or she balks and won't walk at all! She does very well in her crate. She settles easily and sleeps through the night (phew!). She's quite the biter/nipper/chewer, so that's our biggest struggle. This is the first puppy I've had totally on my own, and it's amazing what you forget! I'm a teacher, so the summer timing has worked out perfectly. We'll be doing a puppy class in July and then a beginner obedience class in the fall. I'm hoping to do Rally Obedience with her later on!
> 
> ...


Yes Frankie hates the heat as well.







Frankie at 12 weeks, he is getting so big and eating so much, we are debating if we should cut back on his serving size. We went to the vet a week ago and vet didn't mention anything other than he's going to be a big boy...lol something I hear often. He's doing so much better with going potty outside he actually has a favorite spot to go potty on, in our backyard. If he has any accidents it's always our fault. He is a social butterfly loves people, I often get people come up to me and pet him, kiss him the whole deal. It doesn't usually bother me because I want him to be social and as long as there hands are clean I'm ok with it. He knows a couple of commands we have recently added "stand". Bedtime has become an issue he doesn't want to be told to go to bed, he wants to be the one who decides. it sounds funny but we try and place him on his bed then he gets up waits a couple of seconds then lays on it. Biting is still a huge issue the vet advised me to place my hand on his bottom jaw to let him know not to bite, vet said it doesn't hurt them, with Frankie it usually takes about 3x of me doing it before he stops. Anyone else hear about putting ur hand on their bottom jaw?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Sadie too is not too fond of the heat! 

We cut Sadie's biting right away, we do put the hand on the bottom jaw, we also have closed the whole mouth. Both with a serious 'no.' There was one day that she was getting so out of control that we got a soft rope and made a fake muzle and had her mouth closed~we felt bad but with little ones around we couldn't let it keep happen. 

We discovered she has 2 loose teeth on her bottom, its pretty cute to wiggle them.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Frankie's so cute! 

I'm glad Luna isn't the only one not fond of the heat. I was getting worried!

We're still struggling with biting. So far the most successful thing has been to stop, get up, and ignore her for 10-15 seconds. I usually have to repeat it several times, but she's getting better. I will miss everything about the puppy stage except those teeth!! 

I took Luna into the vet yesterday, and she's already 22 pounds! Amazing how quickly they grow! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

So we never got answers of why Sadie had diarrhea for 5days, but the vet gave us prescription dog food and an antibiotic, after a day of the Hilld i/d she had normal bm's, so now we are adding her food back into her diet...fingers crossed.

Does anyone else's chew weird things? Sadie chews our cement stairs I think in hopes to eating some (some pieces are crumbling) I was told goldens are notorious for eating strange things! 

Also another q, just about what preferences people have with their dogs..before we had pets we said we would never let her on the couch. Lately we catch her up there and she looks so comfy/cute...I feel I might cave in! ! Just curious what everyone does


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

sadie2013 said:


> So we never got answers of why Sadie had diarrhea for 5days, but the vet gave us prescription dog food and an antibiotic, after a day of the Hilld i/d she had normal bm's, so now we are adding her food back into her diet...fingers crossed.
> 
> Does anyone else's chew weird things? Sadie chews our cement stairs I think in hopes to eating some (some pieces are crumbling) I was told goldens are notorious for eating strange things!
> 
> Also another q, just about what preferences people have with their dogs..before we had pets we said we would never let her on the couch. Lately we catch her up there and she looks so comfy/cute...I feel I might cave in! ! Just curious what everyone does


Glad Sadie is well!!
Frankie wants to chew just about everything, he loves paper towels don't let him see you with one because he will try and take it. I have seen him on occasions biting on our cement steps as well. We do allow Frankie to lay on the sofa and our bed, but he actually prefers the floor so he will jump off or bark until we put him down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

I gotta say, I really love this thread...it reminds me of when I was pregnant with my twins and I joined a forum where they had thread for each birth month, it was so helpful! 

@Kylie's Mom, our pups were born on the same day! :wavey:

I am looking forward to getting to know everyone here, and keep the pics coming, your GR's are so adorable ♥ 



Kylie's Mom said:


> We have had Kylie for 4 weeks now. She was born 28 March with 3 sisters and 3 brothers.:wavey:


Rex is 13 weeks, born on March 28th. We have had him exactly a week and he has been a total dream (aside from his first 2 nights in the crate :uhoh: ,lol). He does like to chew A LOT but the crate training and house training is going really well. He slept in until 6 this morning so he has come a long way from 4:30 and 5 am....now if I could only train him to press the brew button on my coffee pot :


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Frankie's Mommy said:


> Glad Sadie is well!!
> Frankie wants to chew just about everything, he loves paper towels don't let him see you with one because he will try and take it. I have seen him on occasions biting on our cement steps as well. We do allow Frankie to lay on the sofa and our bed, but he actually prefers the floor so he will jump off or bark until we put him down.





bellystars said:


> I gotta say, I really love this thread...it reminds me of when I was pregnant with my twins and I joined a forum where they had thread for each birth month, it was so helpfull!!


Wow, to hear Frankie chews steps is like the relief we all had finding out our pups are not fond of heat! Lol! I didn't think it was possible! !

I too LOVE this~I too was able to use a forum for my 2nd child, I'm not sure if this existed or I probably had no clue what to do with my first child--definitely best thing ever! !!


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

So I have discovered this week that the 2 yr old and Marley have bonded and it has been kind of like having twins.  Their personalities are so similar. 2 peas in a pod. And he has been so good with her as you can see. She can hug all over him and he loves it. He sure is going to miss her when she leaves :'( 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

*Olive age 15 weeks*

Here's a photo of Olive from our walk yesterday. She's 15 weeks & about 30 pounds now. Her adult coat is starting to come in in patches & she's starting to look more like an adult. 

We've been working with on being good about walking on a leash this week (not pulling) and she's doing much better.

Chewing? Yep, everything. Concrete pavers, part of the stone wall, anything made of wood, her dog bed, my hand, my ankle. We have to watch every second to redirect her to something she's allowed to chew on. Fortunately she does love bones, so she's easily distracted with a fresh soup bone.


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn (Mar 16, 2013)

Sophie was born March 20th and has grown so fast! She's still scared of other puppies but we have our training classes Wed. and puppy play at Petco Sat. so she's getting lots of positive experiences to help her out of her shell. . She does however adore people so we're working on calming her when people are near so she continues to listen and not pull towards them or jump up to puppy kiss their faces. Sometimes it's harder to train the people to wait to pet her until she's calm and sitting than it is to teach her! They can't help but want to pet and play with her which gets annoying when you tell them to wait for her to calm down. 

She's actually really good about not chewing on things. I'm hoping she doesn't start when she begins teething. She does hate the heat though too! When we play outside she runs to the shade and wiggles all around on the grass. We bought her a small baby pool to keep her cool but she doesn't even want to swim in it! Such a silly puppy!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leesa (Jun 23, 2013)

*Our Nero*

Nero was born on the 22nd March 2013. He is a ball of energy and thinks everything is his to play with.


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is Wellie earlier today. She also loves to chew. Yesterday at the beach she tried logs, shells, seaweed, a dead crab, various sticks and her older brother and sister. On the bright side, she swam out to us all by herself when we waded in about 12 feet. Yay Wells! 

She knows the basic commands (sit, down, short stays, come, wait, leave it, give it, go to mat, spin and watch). We're working on longer stays, but I worry that if we go too long she'll break the stay and we'll have to start over. She's fairly good walking with a loose leash as long as there are no big distractions. This is definitely a work in progress. We start puppy classes on Wednesday, so I'm sure she'll have fun playing while I get trained.


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Hello! All of the pups on this thread are sooo adorable! It is really nice to hear all of the suggestions and tips from you all 

Speaking of tips, any of you dealing with teething pups? I'm pretty sure Marley is starting - right now the only thing that has helped is freezing a wet washcloth or sock for her to chew on... She doesn't seem too bothered - yet  
Just wondering if you guys have any suggestions??
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus has been teething for the past couple of weeks, so far she's lost her front two teeth on her upper and lower jaw... it's really cute. Reminds me of when little kids first lose their teeth. Unfortunately, I don't have any new suggestions for you other than freezing a wet cloth. I sometimes give her a frozen kong, it gets her mind off of it... but for the most part, when she gets really nipping, I just find one of her fluffiest stuffed animals and get her to chew on that instead... works most of the time. She doesn't seem to be fussing about sore gums or anything though. I heard some people give ice cubes to sooth the pain... I've also seen teething toys at petsmart (they look a lot like teething toys for babies), but I'm not sure how well they work. Hope you find something that works for you though! Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> Nimbus has been teething for the past couple of weeks, so far she's lost her front two teeth on her upper and lower jaw... it's really cute. Reminds me of when little kids first lose their teeth. Unfortunately, I don't have any new suggestions for you other than freezing a wet cloth. I sometimes give her a frozen kong, it gets her mind off of it... but for the most part, when she gets really nipping, I just find one of her fluffiest stuffed animals and get her to chew on that instead... works most of the time. She doesn't seem to be fussing about sore gums or anything though. I heard some people give ice cubes to sooth the pain... I've also seen teething toys at petsmart (they look a lot like teething toys for babies), but I'm not sure how well they work. Hope you find something that works for you though! Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


That helps a lot actually! I will be sure to keep the fluffy animals around for her  And I hadn't thought about freezing the kong! Bet she would love that - she's already been racing to the fridge anytime she hears someone getting ice... I just thought she liked ice! Haha! I didn't even put the two together...
I bet Nimbus is adorable with her missing teeth  Better take lots of pictures - I love this stage of having a puppy... It seems everyday Marley is cracking me up in some way or another!
Thanks again!!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer has lost 5 of his teeth so far that I know of. The top front 2 were the first to go. They are already huge growing back in, and right next to his baby teeth it looks so funny. I love my pup. He then lost his 3 center bottom teeth late last week/over the weekend. They start to grow in over night though because the next day the adult tooth is already the size of the baby tooth!! He doesn't seem to be complaining much. Though I have noticed that he doesn't quite want to chew on ice cubes as much. Maybe they are too hard for his loose teeth? He loves the frozen old cloth though


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Aah I'm looking forward to it but I'm not for when Laika starts loosing her teeth! I'm wondering if she actually has any loose.. I haven't noticed but she is coming up on being 16 weeks soon (Friday) I hear soaking a cloth in chicken broth and freezing it instead of water is a nice treat so that's what we'll be doing!

She also seems to have her puppy fluff just coming right off of her! Anyone else experience this? I tried to just pull a little mud off because it wouldn't brush away, and lo and behold a bunch of puppy fluff comes with it. She made no notice of it either so it must not have hurt her.. And it's all over the carpet pretty badly recently. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

So this is getting hard for us, thankfully we made it all last week on our camping trip with firm stools. We are back to the diarrhea, so frustrating because I dont know where to go from here...I do think Sadie is not cut out for the Fromm lbp given that after the first 2 weeks after switching this all started, then we got her bm's under control and here we are a week later.

So I am at a loss, I got her back in the can food..do I go back with the original food (earthborn holistic puppy vantage) she ate, but never gobbled it up, or try a whole new food? I will be calling the dr tomorrow, but I'd be curious to what everyone thinks. Also curious to what has been working for you? 

Otherwise hope everyone had a great 4th, Sadie did NOT like the fireworks! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

JessCDoyle said:


> Aah I'm looking forward to it but I'm not for when Laika starts loosing her teeth! I'm wondering if she actually has any loose.. I haven't noticed but she is coming up on being 16 weeks soon (Friday) I hear soaking a cloth in chicken broth and freezing it instead of water is a nice treat so that's what we'll be doing!
> 
> She also seems to have her puppy fluff just coming right off of her! Anyone else experience this? I tried to just pull a little mud off because it wouldn't brush away, and lo and behold a bunch of puppy fluff comes with it. She made no notice of it either so it must not have hurt her.. And it's all over the carpet pretty badly recently.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes... The globs of fluffy, soft fur practically falling off! We went through that about 2 weeks ago - I was actually a little worried, because of how fast it started to go and I wasn't sure if it was ever going to stop!! Lol! But after about a week and a half of heavy shedding, her coat has evened out and it's not nearly as bad now.
It's kinda sad to see that go... They're growing up too fast!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus started losing her puppy teeth at 15 weeks... she just lost 2 more last night (at 17.5 weeks), so it shouldn't be long before Laika starts losing her razor sharp puppy teeth! I only noticed that she was losing her teeth because of the blood all over her stuffed animals though, I would never had noticed if not for that.

She's also losing her puppy coat in chunks! She has a strip down her back where it's really evident that her puppy coat is gone, it's not as fluffy and soft as it used to be. There were a couple weeks where no matter how much I brushed her, she still had fur to shed... it saddens me to see her puppy coat go away 

Sadie2013, in no way am I experienced with this whole, raising a puppy, thing... but I'll share with you what has worked for us. Nimbus is my first dog, so we're going through a lot of learning through experiences and read a lot of threads on GRF before I got her. When I brought her home, I also bought a 30lb bag of LBP food that she was already started on at the breeders. I kept her on it until she finished the bag (she just finished it last week). She had diarrhea for the first 2 weeks or so, when she came home with me, so I had lowered her food intake to see if her stool would firm up... surely enough, it did. But as I increased her food intake because she was a growing puppy and needed the extra food, her stool started to become loose (not diarrhea, but definitely not firm). I'm currently feeding her Acana LBP food and she's doing really well on it... better than she did on the other kibble. She's been on Acana for about 5 days now, and I know it's a little soon to tell how she's doing on it, but so far so good... her stool has firmed up and I have yet to see loose stool. 

I would definitely recommend you bring Sadie to the vet and see what they have to say on the matter. I, personally, would switch her back to the original food (given that she was not having any diarrhea problems on it) for the time being. In the meantime, see if the vet can figure out what's causing her to have diarrhea. It could be anything from just food/stomach sensitivity to an underlying condition. I definitely hope it's just food sensitivity, and maybe she just doesn't do well on Fromm. I hope you figure out the underlying issue with Sadie's stool so you can really enjoy her puppyhood without the worrying! Keep us posted!


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

sadie2013 said:


> So this is getting hard for us, thankfully we made it all last week on our camping trip with firm stools. We are back to the diarrhea, so frustrating because I dont know where to go from here...I do think Sadie is not cut out for the Fromm lbp given that after the first 2 weeks after switching this all started, then we got her bm's under control and here we are a week later.
> 
> So I am at a loss, I got her back in the can food..do I go back with the original food (earthborn holistic puppy vantage) she ate, but never gobbled it up, or try a whole new food? I will be calling the dr tomorrow, but I'd be curious to what everyone thinks. Also curious to what has been working for you?
> 
> ...


Abby just turned 15 weeks on Saturday and we're experiencing a number of the same things that others have mentioned - from losing her soft fluffy puppy fur to loose stool. We had a real problem when we switched foods a number of weeks ago but it improved when we cut back the new food and opted to make the change even slower. Recently she started having very loose stools and we were at a bit of a loss - that's when I remembered how we used to give our old girl Sophie canned pumpkin (just plain pumpkin puree). We started by adding a tablespoon on top of her kibble at each meal for about 3 days and then 2 of her three meals and now one. Her stools never looked better. The other thing that seems to help are slices of dehydrated sweet potato. You can do it yourself if you have or can borrow a dehydrator - or use your oven set at about 170 - pennies compared to the stuff you can buy at the pet store. Abby just loves them. Just slice them about a 1/3 of inch thick. Cheers!


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Well, thankfully we are over the being lost part! Yippie! I actually never called the vet, but what I did do was got her stools back to firm using the vet hills I/d then put her back on her food we originally switched her too. Since then she has done great and we are sticking with it! 

I really appreciate the replies, and I will be picking up the pumpkin, definitely cant hurt to have around the house.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I put Olliver to bed for his morning nap each day with a frozen pumpkin stuffed kong. He loves it, great crate manipulator and its good for little tummies


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> I put Olliver to bed for his morning nap each day with a frozen pumpkin stuffed kong. He loves it, great crate manipulator and its good for little tummies


Think ill start doing that as well! Thanks for the idea 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Had a bit of a worry this weekend with Marley. He can be a bit of a snuggle pup sometimes and he was sitting on the couch with me last night and I noticed a small lump on his hind quarter. When I tried to look closer, it seemed to be quite tender. Wasn't red or inflamed but definitely a pea sized nodule. Called his vet and he had us come in this afternoon to look at him. We were worried that maybe a tick had burrowed or maybe something worse. Yes I can be a worry wart. I have to say I absolutely love our vet. As soon as he looked at him, he determined it was just a reaction from his rabies shot a couple weeks ago and why. Then he spent a while checking everything else, addressed concerns about food, treats and training. And Marley just adores him too. It is so nice to not be rushed through a visit. Then when we were checking out, the nurse came out to tell the desk not to charge for the visit. That they would chart the visit but no payment needed. And I would have gladly paid for the assurance that everything was fine. BTW my little pup is up to 30lbs and we can't look at him without saying what a good looking dog he is and how happy we are that we have him.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm glad Marley is okay! Bumps always sounds so scary to me. I tend to overreact to the smallest things and blow them way out of proportion with Nimbus. Her being my first dog, I never really know what's the norm. Nimbus weighs in at 31lbs! And I totally know what you mean, everytime I look at her, I can't help but pet her and tell her how adorable she is... can't imagine life without her. She's definitely stolen a lot of hearts :


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> I'm glad Marley is okay! Bumps always sounds so scary to me. I tend to overreact to the smallest things and blow them way out of proportion with Nimbus. Her being my first dog, I never really know what's the norm. Nimbus weighs in at 31lbs! And I totally know what you mean, everytime I look at her, I can't help but pet her and tell her how adorable she is... can't imagine life without her. She's definitely stolen a lot of hearts :


Right there with ya! Made a post about it, but had a worry session with Laika this weekend too and her having diarrhea. I guess I may have overreacted and spent money on probiotics that we don't necessarily need, but the peace of mind helps me relax a little. 

Doesn't help she's teething now! Cranky girl. Hopefully it won't last for long..

And I agree about her looks! She's 12.2kg so almost 27lbs! And only turning 4 months next week. Don't know if that's standard or not? But she's lost most of her puppy fuzz and has that stripe going down her back. Looking much more grown up. It's hard to catch a photo when she's smiling but even so I think she's so pretty! Considering we didn't get to pick her, I'm happy with how she looks. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Laika is darling in that picture - I personally love that their getting that real golden look to them - they look wiser somehow 
And I couldn't believe how fast Marley is growing either - she was only 14 lbs at 12 weeks (but she also had the dreaded gardia, which I think was holder her back a bit), and once that was cleared up she sprung to 26 lbs at 16 weeks! Almost doubled her weight!


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Also, one quick question - has anyone bought an antler for their pup yet? We have only tried pigs ears and bully sticks, but I have to tell you, the smell of a bully stick after a good chewing is... gross


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

MarleyMay said:


> Also, one quick question - has anyone bought an antler for their pup yet? We have only tried pigs ears and bully sticks, but I have to tell you, the smell of a bully stick after a good chewing is... gross


Omg the bully stick smell is AWFUL. We only give it to her in the car (inclosed space...ugh lol) and at the vet's. she was all about it for a while and now it's hit or miss.. I won't give her a pigs ear or rawhide like items, but I wouldn't mind trying the antler soon! However she's just beginning to teethe, and my boyfriend thinks her puppy teeth are still too soft for it? I also want to give her a marrow bone - after scooping most of the fat out, but same worry. 

And anyone know if it's okay to be cooked first? Bf and I tend to have marrow as a nice treat once in a while, so if we can give the bone right to her afterwards that would work well!

I agree though, it's very awesome to see how they mature! And so fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I get the marrow bones and boil them up take out marrow and Ollie loves to chew on them. When he is done i clean them up and use them like kongs . Stuff them and freeze . I have bags of them. I always check them for cracks or pointy spots. They hold up really well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> I get the marrow bones and boil them up take out marrow and Ollie loves to chew on them. When he is done i clean them up and use them like kongs . Stuff them and freeze . I have bags of them. I always check them for cracks or pointy spots. They hold up really well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thanks so much! Do you think they would be okay baked too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Im not sure. I actually put them in a casserole dish cover with water and nuke about 8 minutes. Just run your finger around inside and make sure smooth . Sometimes they can have sharp ridges. I press on sharp spots with spoon and smooth out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

MarleyMay said:


> Also, one quick question - has anyone bought an antler for their pup yet? We have only tried pigs ears and bully sticks, but I have to tell you, the smell of a bully stick after a good chewing is... gross


I've bought a split elk antler for Nimbus, she definitely does not love it as much as bully sticks. She chews on it every now and then, but since she started teething, she hasn't chewed on it quite as much... I'd imagine it hurts her little teeth and sore gums. I just always make sure I'm keeping an eye on her when she has it in her mouth, and check the condition of it when she's done. She normally doesn't chew on it for more than 5 minutes... but with a bully stick she'll go to town on it... for way longer than she should at one time. The antlers don't smell like anything, I imagine that's the main reason she doesn't take to it as much as the stinky bully sticks, which gives her bad breath after too!


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Marieg814 said:


> Had a bit of a worry this weekend with Marley. He can be a bit of a snuggle pup sometimes and he was sitting on the couch with me last night and I noticed a small lump on his hind quarter. When I tried to look closer, it seemed to be quite tender. Wasn't red or inflamed but definitely a pea sized nodule. Called his vet and he had us come in this afternoon to look at him. We were worried that maybe a tick had burrowed or maybe something worse. Yes I can be a worry wart. I have to say I absolutely love our vet. As soon as he looked at him, he determined it was just a reaction from his rabies shot a couple weeks ago and why. Then he spent a while checking everything else, addressed concerns about food, treats and training. And Marley just adores him too. It is so nice to not be rushed through a visit. Then when we were checking out, the nurse came out to tell the desk not to charge for the visit. That they would chart the visit but no payment needed. And I would have gladly paid for the assurance that everything was fine. BTW my little pup is up to 30lbs and we can't look at him without saying what a good looking dog he is and how happy we are that we have him.


Wow, Im glad to know what a bump might be after a rabies shot! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

JessCDoyle said:


> Right there with ya! Made a post about it, but had a worry session with Laika this weekend too and her having diarrhea. I guess I may have overreacted and spent money on probiotics that we don't necessarily need, but the peace of mind helps me relax a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I swear Sadie was 20 lbs forever, then one day I looked at her and she made it to 30! 

Laika is adorable! !

Sadie has taken a liking of chewing rocks and just grinding them with her teeth. The sound can be horrible! The only chew bones we have are the nylabone, and what ever this one is in the pic... lol.. its been great, I just know it is the non splintering kind...I wish I could remember the name of it! Hope the pics help! ! Lol! Funny her 2 favorites are right next to her!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Whatever Sadie is chewing is HUGE and awesome! Haha. Laika doesn't care for her nylabone.. Sigh.. We're going to soak a rope toy and freeze it, see how that goes! 

She also carried around an "indestructible" squeak toy that's new from yesterday on her walk! Guess we found her new favorite ..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Frankie is doing so well, except with walking around our neighborhood, he refuses to walk will pull back towards our house, but when I take him around my friends neighborhood or dog park he does great, i am very confused and working on it daily. we have taken a private lesson at our local pet store with training Frankie on passing the K9 good citizen test and then with becoming a therapy dog. I work with children and I am currently working on my teaching credential so I would love for him to work with the children at the school. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Frankie's Mommy said:


> Frankie is doing so well, except with walking around our neighborhood, he refuses to walk will pull back towards our house, but when I take him around my friends neighborhood or dog park he does great, i am very confused and working on it daily. we have taken a private lesson at our local pet store with training Frankie on passing the K9 good citizen test and then with becoming a therapy dog. I work with children and I am currently working on my teaching credential so I would love for him to work with the children at the school.
> 
> 
> > I look forward to heaing about your journey! I have no experience with this, but it sounds very cool.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to this thread. Our puppy, Hina, was born in March 2013. She's growing up so fast.. longer legs, longer body. We love her so much! She's all done with her shots and will be taking puppy classes soon. She's teething (lost 6-8 teeth over the past few weeks), but as far as I can tell, she's behaving more or less the same. I gave her ice cubes and baby carrots which she seems to love.


----------



## lookingforagoldenpuppy (Jul 23, 2013)

*Golden Retriever puppy wanted in San Diego area*

Hi!
I'm looking for a golden retriever puppy in the San Diego area. Can you please recommend good breeders in this area? Thank you!!


----------



## bobbithegirl (Jun 16, 2013)

*San Diego area?*

Sunbeamgoldens.com They are in San Diego area.... I was looking here, before I found my pup in CO. I know they are expecting in July..... good luck.


----------



## bobbithegirl (Jun 16, 2013)

I've learned two important tricks this month.... Straight pumpkin (no spices) is great for diarrhea...also good for constipation, I'm told. We switched food to a no-grain and use the pumpkin to keep regular. Also, we wet a wash cloth, roll it and freeze it. Great chew toy. Only one puppy canine left...yea!!!!
Bella is close to 40 lbs now and is 19 weeks old. She looks so thin. Long body and legs. She eats 5 cups of food a day, plus her pumpkin....


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

5 cups!? I guess at 40 that's okay! I feel Laika is still only shy of 30 lbs and she has about 2 1/2 cups of food a day plus treats.. Maybe we'll see how she does on more food? The pumpkin is great. Even better trick - freeze it and use pieces as treats! We fill up ice cube trays with it!

Laika is currently sleeping now on her first road trip. We're about 6 hours in with about and hour and a half to go. Was a little restless and wanted to cuddle with both me and my bf who is driving.. But has been amazing! 









Promise he has nothing in his mouth.. Just passed by a light or something! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Laika is doing amazing during your road trip! It's always nice to be driving with a content puppy rather than an anxious one (which Nimbus was at one point)... especially when you're driving for long periods 

I've actually only recently increased Nimbus' daily food intake to 2 1/2 cups plus training treats. She's a little over 30lbs. She's been having tummy issues, our vet told us to feed a kibble/rice diet for a couple days. I asked about pumpkin and I was told it wasn't necessary because it's actually too much fiber. So I held back on it... 

I'm hoping my vet's plan to eliminate Nimbus' diarrhea works, picking up loose stool is so difficult! Never thought I'd see the day where I look forward to picking up her firm poop :yuck: :crossfing


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Haha actually we give Laika frozen pumpkin as crate treats and I think it helped her loose stools / tummy issues quite a bit! So if Nimbus still has loose stools try a little and see how it goes? 

I know what you mean.. Never thought something like poop would make me happy or upset haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm glad all of the March puppies are doing so well!

Frozen pumpkin treats is a great idea! I hadn't thought of that before! Luna has lost a couple of teeth.

Luna is doing great! We started a puppy class last week, but she did really well, so the instructor moved her up to intermediate puppy. I was really suprised she did so well, honestly, because I've been out of town and I thought for sure she would "forget" everything. There's a lab mix in her class now that she thinks is just the greatest, so she spends half of class doing what I say and then trying to play with the other puppy. Good thing she's cute! 

She's up to 35 pounds now and is losing so much of her puppy coat. I will miss everything about the puppy stage except those teeth! 

Here's a recent photo of her:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all. Olliver is now about 19 weeks. He is pushing about 47 pounds. He is up to 4 cups food a day plus he gets pumpkin kong for morning nap and another frozen kong of something for bed. 
He's slept thru night since day 1. Right now he goes in at 8:30 and up between 5 and 6. He did great with potty training as well. We do obedience 1x per week and he is a quick learner. 
He is a very good boy. We still have a little biting and demand barking at times, but we rounded corner this week on those things (I hope . 
He's becoming a real pleasure to have around. 
So great to come here and see all the puppies around his age. Have fun!
Here is Olliver in my back garden this morning:


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Hi all. Olliver is now about 19 weeks. He is pushing about 47 pounds. He is up to 4 cups food a day plus he gets pumpkin kong for morning nap and another frozen kong of something for bed.
> He's slept thru night since day 1. Right now he goes in at 8:30 and up between 5 and 6. He did great with potty training as well. We do obedience 1x per week and he is a quick learner.
> He is a very good boy. We still have a little biting and demand barking at times, but we rounded corner this week on those things (I hope .
> He's becoming a real pleasure to have around.
> ...


We are also having trouble with the biting and demand barking, how are you guys dealing with it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

It was really awful in early mornings, when he was wide awake and we were tired and at end of day when he was overtired and cranky and we were tired.
(LOL Guess we are always tired!)
So, walks or fetch or any stimulating big exercise in morning and a few times a day to get that energy out and then outside walk or gardening or fetch whatever in the evening. We usually try to hang outside at end of day cause he is fine out there. I'll pull weeds in garden or clean the pool, etc.

When he was demand barking, again, it was usually nite and we were relaxing on couch. So, we actually relax a little later and give him all of our attention that witching hour of 7-8 pm. He is usually in bed about 8:30, so if he doesn't wind down, in he goes.
We also give him kongs/bully sticks and things to chew at that time of night and that helps and relaxes him before bed.
Three step approach if boisterous, we: ignore/then tether him with leash to our foot, then put him in time out in bath off living room for a few minutes. Usually that stops his tantrums.
Additionally, we have tried EVERYTHING to stop the biting and it was not fun anymore. So I resorted to finger in back of mouth. When he clamps down I put my finger right in back of his last molar where there is no tooth. And then I would tickle. He did not like the sensation. He still has his moments, but I think that has really helped with that behavior. 
As well, he is getting older and hopefully wiser and the teeth are coming, so I am just seeing an all around change in his attitude.

Good luck!


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Additionally, we have tried EVERYTHING to stop the biting and it was not fun anymore. So I resorted to finger in back of mouth. When he clamps down I put my finger right in back of his last molar where there is no tooth. And then I would tickle. He did not like the sensation. He still has his moments, but I think that has really helped with that behavior.


Yes, this is what I have resorted to! I have tried so many things to stop the biting, and NOTHING worked. He only bit harder. This works. Someone suggested it on the forum a little while back, and I have been using it with Sawyer. It's a lifesaver. I do it even when he "tests the water" and only nips me - to see how much he can get away with. But no teeth on skin is my message. He gets frustrated and whimpers when he wants to bite but knows the consequence is uncomfortable. It's funny to watch him "fake-out" trying to get up the courage to actually bite. He will pretend bite the air right next to me to see if I react. But once I feel his teeth the finger goes to the back of his mouth! He definitely does not like it.

On the plus side, I just love him to death. He is such a sweet boy. He loves everyone he meets. He seems to have endless energy lol. I am getting better at taking him outside for longer periods of time to parks, nature trails, etc since it has cooled down a bit. It was unbearably hot and humid over 90 degrees for a couple of weeks and we had to think of creative ways to burn energy in limited chunks of time outside, and the rest inside. Not fun! I think we are both much happier out in nature hiking lol.

He LOVES to swim. It is his favorite thing to do. Mine too (hence my username)! He has gotten to the point when we go to my parent's house he will jump off of their deck and use the ladder (not stairs) to pull himself out of the pool. The ladder thing was a huge accomplishment. That is not easy to do, especially for a little pup. 

Here's my big boy all wet from playing in the river on one of our nature hikes the other day


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, and I just had to add that I finally ordered his next collar! He used the medium (10"-16") sized one I bought him for the day he came home for 3 months now. And we are at the end of the adjustable room. So I had to buy a large (13"-22") for him. So saddening, but a new milestone for us 

I am unsure if he will need another collar when he is fully grown, but we shall see!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Swimfun - congrats on the new collar! Still using the martingale collar we got for Laika in the beginning. I'm sure we'll have to upgrade soon though

Laika swam in my parents pool for the first time this weekend (they live 7hrs away) and she followed their dog up the ladder in the deep end too! She never jumped off however and would only go in through the steps

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Aw I love all of these swimming photos! I really wish I had somewhere I could take Luna to swim. I think she would love it, but I can't find any good places nearby. I found a pond at the local park, but I don't know what kinds of chemicals they put in it to keep it algae free (paranoia alert?!). I didn't see any signs that said dogs weren't allowed, but I may call the park and ask just in case. 

I have been taking her to the dog park now that she has had all of her shots. We usually go mid morning, and we've only run into other people one time. My yard is quite small, and while we walk all over the neighborhood, I like having 4 acres where she can run. The other day while we were there, I was walking the perimeter of the park, and she got distracted and wandered off. I was watching from a distance when I noticed that she couldn't figure out where I was. She first ran back to the bench where I left our stuff (leash, water, etc) and looked around for me there. When she couldn't find me, she turned around and ran back to the last place she was standing with me. She picked up my scent and tracked around the perimeter of the park until she found me. I was SO impressed. I've noticed she uses her nose all the time, but I didn't realize quite how good at tracking she is. I've never done any tracking with dogs before - have any of you? I may need to contact the local retriever club to see if they do any tracking training because I'm clueless about where to begin. She seems to be good at it and like it, so I would give it a shot!

She's such a sweet girl most of the time, but her biting and demand barking has gotten significantly worse in the past week or so. Is this an age thing? It's been so long since I've done the puppy thing (and did it with a hound last time) that I just can't remember the details anymore. When she gets wild, I start by turning and ignoring (although she bit me in the butt this morning!) and then I usually walk out of the gated kitchen into the living room. Usually she calms herself down when I do that, but the past few days she's just gotten worse. I'm trying to distract before we get to that point, but she's stubborn! She hates the heat, so we go out early and late and play games in the morning, but those witching hours are going to be the death of me LOL.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Luna sounds like a sweetie pie, I think biting and demand barking is an age thing because Frankie is in that same phase. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Olive turned 5 months this week. She got her last shots this week & the vet weighed her at 44 pounds. She's still eating a cup of food at breakfast & dinner with about 1/2 a cup at lunch, with assorted snacks & treats during the day while we're training her. She's learned a few basic commands, but she's starting puppy class on Monday.

She sleeps through the night - actually, she'd sleep later than 6:00 am if we'd let her, but we get her going for 1/2 hour of fetch then a 2 to 4 miles hike early. The usual routine was that she'd conk out for a 3 to 4 hour nap after that, but this week she's, unfortunately, been skipping that nap.

She's getting much better about hand biting, except when she's over-tired & she's learned (mostly) not to grab onto clothes. It's a work in progress. She's a ton of fun & we're working on the rough spots - she's a great dog and will even better when she's starts settling down some.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Olive is a beautiful girl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Frankie attended his first birthday party! Friday night we celebrated Frankie's friend Spartacus (a Great Dane) 2nd birthday. In the beginning Frankie did very well, greeted everyone who attended, got along great with the other dogs. It all went south into the party, Frankie spotted the hot tub and decided to jump in when no one was watching, then refused to come out when I spotted him. After I put him on the leash he started barking at the door because he decided if he can't be in the tub swimming he wants to go home. Finally gave in and decided to go home as soon as we walked out of the house he jumped into the car, sat up straight and was ready to go! We have another event in September hoping he does better next time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

An hour into the party* 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

*Wellie's big day.*

Wellie just passed her STAR puppy test! We're so proud. . She's having a good summer swimming, playing with her neighborhood puppy friends and tormenting her older brother and sister. She has also recently discovered demand barking, so we're working on that. I think the whole princess of the house thing has gone to her head.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. Its so nice to see puppies of Olliver's age.
All so adorably cute, different, yet similar 
Lets see what's new, since we were here last about 2 weeks ago?
Ollie turned 5 months yesterday. He's weighing in at 48.5 pounds. He is growing like a weed, eats 4 cups a day plus his training treats and kongs. Doing wonderfully with his lessons. 
He has all of a sudden grown very ugh,... good. Still has his crazy puppy moments but all of a sudden he is more like a dog, than a willful puppy. I am enjoying him so much 

After his training class last week, he had big allergic reaction to possible? bee? spider? His eye was closing, then as I watched: lips, nose all puffing up. Ran him to local vet. Needed 3 shots. So carrying Benadryl always everywhere now. Scary!
Can't remember latest pics I posted, forgive any repeats.
Enjoy all your precious babies!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi March Mommies  Just wanted to give you an update on our little girl, Hina. She's almost 5 months and has been a pleasure to have around. I've wanted a golden for years but wasn't able to due living in an apartment that restricted pets. She's been all I've ever wanted and more! She definitely has her puppy moments and we have our daily challenges, but we love her so much! 

Here's a pic of her during her first hike. We love that she's quiet for the most part, rarely barking and only whining on occasion. I can finally give her hugs without her squirming too much (she sits down and I give her a hug) - sometimes she'll bite my hair, but it's been decreasing lately  

She loves playing chase, ice cubes and things she's not supposed to have (i.e. coasters, her grooming brush, our shoes, tape coming off of a box). Last night, she knocked over the tissue box somehow and had a wad of tissues in her mouth. She got in trouble for that. I love moments like these


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

They are all growing up! How cute - glad to hear everyone is doing well!
Marley is doing fabulous as well 
Frankie sounds just silly with the jumping in the hot tub! How fun... Well maybe more for us reading it than for you at that moment  Don't feel too bad - I think it's this age, because I could see Marley doing just that as well!
And congrats to Wellie for passing her test!!

Marley is enjoying life - she just lost her last canine 2 days ago - that thing held on for dear life, so I think it was a relief to her when it finally dropped out. Other than that, she too has started demand barking - I've been trying as well to just ignore it, but that's tough! But she has also started growing into a Velcro dog... Loving to sleep and cuddle with us  She always used to prefer the floor, so I am loving this new "affection"  We start our classes next week and fingers crossed that all goes well!
I'll leave you with a pic taken last night of Marley - first time she discovered true mud


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the March puppy updates! So glad everyone is doing well!

That photo of Marley is adorable! What a mess! They sure looooove mud! 

Hina is such a cutie! Luna loves ice cubes too! She hears the freezer open and comes running!

How is Olliver doing now? I hope he hasn't had any more reactions!

Congrats Wellie! A puppy genius, no doubt! 

I laughed out loud imaging Frankie jumping into a hot tub. They never fail to keep us on our toes!

Olive is beautiful!

We have a great looking bunch of puppies in our March group!

Luna's doing well. I posted in depth about her eye issues in the health forum. I knew when I got her that she had cataracts, but after going to the ophthalmologist, I found out that she also has additional eye issues. Nothing slows her down, though! She's so enthusiastic and happy all the time. She really is a delight. I took her to visit my boyfriend (who lives out of town) at his apartment last weekend, and she did great. She wasn't fond of walking up three flights of stairs, but the new people and other new doggie friends made it all worthwhile.

Here's a photo of her with my travel bag, you know, just in case I might have forgotten to take her too. 

Anyone have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## Abby girl (May 26, 2013)

I haven't been on this thread for a while so it was fun seeing all the recent 5 month+ pictures. All the pups are absolutely adorable - they are all growing so quickly. Life has been very busy with our girl Abby who will be 5 months 2 weeks this Saturday. She has been a teething demon lately - she's just about done but still has two canines to go. The permanent ones are coming in as well so seeing two where there should only be one is rather odd. We expect she'll lose them soon. Overall we (and Abby - altho not sure who's training who?) seem to be doing fairly well with her training. She completed her first puppy class a couple of weeks ago and will start puppy kindergarden early September. She still (of course!) has her moments when she can be a little devil on walks - grabbing the leash, having no idea what "leave it" means and generally having selective hearing. Yet, just this past week she is doing better with her jumping up with us and others so, we feel like we're actually progressing on that front. She has become a real love - following us both around like a little shadow, leaning up against us and wanting cuddles and kisses. Yet, like right now, she is happy to go and lay on the cool tile while I sit in the office - a nice combo of independence and snuggler. Here's a fairly recent picture of her - her "dad" likes getting down to her level. Enjoy the rest of the summer. :wavey:


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!

It's been awhile since anyone has posted on this thread - how are the puppies doing?

Since we're entering the 6 month, I was hoping to get some opinions on what some of you are planning to do as far as spaying/neutering? I keep going back and forth between doing it now or waiting till after Marley's first heat... I'm just not sure. I would have no problem waiting, except for keeping her inside during her heat seems like it would be a difficult task...

What are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

MarleyMay that's a great question, I would also love to hear what everyone else is doing because we still aren't sure
Ourselves. Other than that Frankie is doing great, loves the dog park, going for long walks. He's doing great with training, kids love him. He's growing so fast, last time we weighted him at the vet he was 45lbs which was about 3 weeks ago so I'm sure he's closer to 50lbs. The school year started about 3 weeks ago so I'm back at work, he's done great being home alone I'm only gone for 4-5 hours max so he sleeps most of the time. He stays inside we were keeping him inside the "man cave" which has a pocket door, but somehow he has figured out how to open it. I came home one day and he comes running from the opposite side of the house. I think that's it for now on Frankie!! 
Frankie supporting his favorite football team the 49ers!!









Waiting for his nemesis the mailman









Trying to nap after a swim









Bonding with mama before she heads off to work 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Marley May - we've actually spayed Laika. A little earlier than what I wanted but as she's a rescue it's what our get recommended. She went to a discussion with a few experts on the panel in regards to the golden retriever study and what she got out of it was yes, wait for the males atleast 2 years I think it was, but it was still fine for females early on. We couldn't keep her indoors for the amount of time necessary if she were to go into heat. 
















We did a lot of nose work games to try and keep her mentally tired. But those 2 weeks of her not being allowed to do anything was so hard! Especially when she loves to swim so much








I've put a link to the whole video on YouTube in the videos section 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Oh and she was weighed today. 18 kg or almost 40lbs! Guess she's a bit more smaller than most 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer is up to 60 lbs! And he's 6.5 months now. He still looks kind of small to me, but maybe it's because I see him all the time. He is stocky. His favorite thing to do is climb right on top of me. Especially in bed. I don't plan on neuturing him until at least a year unless for some reason I need to have the surgery earlier. 6 months seemed to be a turning point with him in regards to his behavior. He has calmed down a lot from that crazy puppy level.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all.
Oh wow, just catching up with this thread. Marley, Frankie, Laika, Hina, Sawyer and Abby are so cute and growing so big! Not really babies anymore are they?
Olliver is doing great. He finished 2 obedience sessions and entering our third. He's a very bright pup and so much fun to work with.
He is a big boy now, weighing almost 60 pounds. He is becoming broad in the chest and head, think he will top out about 75-80 pounds. His coat still coming in, I love the thick curly stripe down his back and then the rest of it sparse. Looks like a golden skunk. 
Going thru his second fear period for sure, barking and alarmed at the silliest things. Also showing signs of a little teenage snarkiness, but no behaviors a few down stays don't seem to stop in their tracks. (Sigh, from land shark to teenager  )
He loved loved swimming all summer. We do a lot of hiking. He is very good on lead and in controlled visual areas, is lovely off lead, recall excellent for such a young pup. He has become ball obsessed and loves digging up large rocks, rolling them down the hill and barking at them.

As far as neutering goes, breeder asked we wait at least a year. I'm gonna wait at least that and watch his growth and temperament and go from there. 

We are having a great time. He is such a good boy and such a blessed welcome addition to our family.
Enjoy!
Amazingly have been lax with camera lately, so first shot is August and last two shots are September. Will be taking lot more with the beautiful fall season upon us


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

The updates and pictures are just priceless and I love seeling everyone's not so much babies ~ no matter what ppl say its hard to remember them as small as they were!!

Sadie is 6.5 months, she weighs 45 lbs, doing great on Pioneer Naturals chicken dog food-she eats 3 cups a day, 1c each meal. Plus treats

We just had her spayed last Wednesday and chose to pay more for laser. It ran us $380 and we thought it was high, but we are in the city and things are more, but we are finding it worth it since she is doing well with it! We did it now because we didnt want to do it when it got much colder and wanted to do puppy classes in October when she would be healed.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Really not babies at all anymore. Looking so grown up, more so every day!

Laika did puppy class not too long ago and she started basic obedience last Monday. Hope it goes well and we'll continue going up the ladder til the spring when a field course becomes available! We went and watched a WC test last week and really enjoyed it so hopefully it'll be something she'll also enjoy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I dont know why pics didnt upload

Remember the big bone...not so big anymore!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the updates  I love them all!

It is amazing how fast they grow. I consider Hina a little lady now, instead of a "baby". She has such expressive eyes.

Hina is 6 months and 1 week old. She's about 40+ lbs and we're on Wellness Just for Puppy. I looked into other foods, but it seems to upset her stomach.

We're in the middle of puppy obedience classes - she can sit, stay, heel, down, come, and sometimes 'stand'. She does have selective hearing though. At home, she's quiet, but lately seems to bark randomly.. not sure what's setting her off. 

She loves hiking, rope toys, likes being chased, digging grass to get to the roots, eating seeds though we try to stop her. We also have a 9-month golden friend in the neighborhood to play with on occasion. I love golden get-togethers!! They are such wonderful dogs and it's such a blessing to finally have one 

P.S. *Sadie*, can you tell us more about the laser surgery for spaying? I never knew about this option, looks like I might want this for our girl  I'll have to check if our vet offers it.


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Hina said:


> P.S. *Sadie*, can you tell us more about the laser surgery for spaying? I never knew about this option, looks like I might want this for our girl  I'll have to check if our vet offers it.



Funny, I dont have much information, when I asked my vet the difference they basically said they liked the clean incision line with the lazer and how it has little swelling. It has been a week today and I would say she would be good to go, everything looks SO good. There was never swelling, oozing, or any concerns and Sadie didn't seem to be bothered by the 2.5 inch incision. There were a few times she went to it, but we directed her away from it. 

I was surprised how little information is out there and how few vets provided this. I found most in my area (metro Detroit) to still do scalpel. 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thank you Sadie! I love the name Sadie too. Yes, I couldn't find much info about the laser surgery, but if the price isn't astronomical and if it is available, we would definitely want to do it if the recovery is better.

Marley May, we are considering spaying our girl after her first heat. I don't know how I can keep her indoors and how I can exercise her during her first heat though... so I guess we will see. I checked with Hina's breeder to find out when her mom first went into heat. She said about 13-14 months... so we have some time before we make our decision. 

Here are a couple of articles provided by others in this forum about spay/neutering. 
http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/CCAH/local-assets/pdfs/UnderstandingCancerinGoldenRetrievers2.pdf


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

So today we found out that one of my Frankie's brother who was from the same litter needs a home. We have decided to take him in and provide a forever home for his little guy. I'm very concerned about Frankie, I do not know how he will react towards this new change. I'm just nervous, hopefully it all goes well. Now I will have two 6 month Golden's running around my home!!! 

Frankie 








His brother champs who we are taking in











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol. Should be fun and crazy! They will keep each other busy 
Have fun.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Great news, Frankie's mom  Thank you for taking him in. I hope they get along and it would be nice for Frankie to grow up and play with his brother.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

My Lily was a March baby (the 14th of March).








Can't believe how big she is already!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

welcome to the March birth thread. Both your pups are beautiful.
They do grow like crazy don't they? 
Enjoy!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Welcome lilys mom!!

An update on my Frankie & Champ (who we are now calling chubby.) when we got chubby he was in bad shape, he was not potty trained, had worms, did not have his shots and was afraid of everything. The first two nights were rough, the first night my husband stayed up with him because he would not settle down. The second night it was my turn, he stayed up most of the night, which then kept Frankie up patrolling the house and barking all night. By the 3rd night we decided we need to get him to settle down so took them out for a hike and swim which worked. Chubby has been given some of his shots and thanks to the vet recommendation we don't have to give him all 3 but only 1 plus booster because he's older. He has also now been dewormed but will get another dosage when he gets his booster. He has also done great with his potty training. We are working on his fear of everything slowly and keeping him social! Overall he's a happy boy, he loves his brother cries for Frankie when he's not near him, loves to cuddle!! Frankie has been great as well, he has matured since bringing in chubby he's definitely the older brother. He acts out sometimes but mostly when chubby is getting the love, we try to love them at the same time to avoid any jealousy. Oh and they are always wrestling is that normal?

First car ride to the mountains for some hiking and swimming for chubby!










































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Frankie's Mommy said:


> Welcome lilys mom!!
> 
> An update on my Frankie & Champ (who we are now calling chubby.) when we got chubby he was in bad shape, he was not potty trained, had worms, did not have his shots and was afraid of everything. The first two nights were rough, the first night my husband stayed up with him because he would not settle down. The second night it was my turn, he stayed up most of the night, which then kept Frankie up patrolling the house and barking all night. By the 3rd night we decided we need to get him to settle down so took them out for a hike and swim which worked. Chubby has been given some of his shots and thanks to the vet recommendation we don't have to give him all 3 but only 1 plus booster because he's older. He has also now been dewormed but will get another dosage when he gets his booster. He has also done great with his potty training. We are working on his fear of everything slowly and keeping him social! Overall he's a happy boy, he loves his brother cries for Frankie when he's not near him, loves to cuddle!! Frankie has been great as well, he has matured since bringing in chubby he's definitely the older brother. He acts out sometimes but mostly when chubby is getting the love, we try to love them at the same time to avoid any jealousy. Oh and they are always wrestling is that normal?
> 
> ...




Lily's Dad actually, but it's all good.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Welcome Lily's Dad!

Frankie's Mommy - I've seen Hina's male littermates wrestle til no tomorrow. Its funny.. they are in their own world and the females kinda stay out of it. I see them bite each other's cheek too. It's a soft bite and a hold for a couple of seconds. Good to see they are getting along and Chubby is getting exposed to many new things!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Hina said:


> Welcome Lily's Dad!
> 
> Frankie's Mommy - I've seen Hina's male littermates wrestle til no tomorrow. Its funny.. they are in their own world and the females kinda stay out of it. I see them bite each other's cheek too. It's a soft bite and a hold for a couple of seconds. Good to see they are getting along and Chubby is getting exposed to many new things!


Oops lily's dad!!

Thanks Hina that makes me feel better, I wasn't sure if it was normal I've never had two dogs at once! Especially not two male dogs of the same age. Slowly we are exposing him to new things he's really loving the hikes and swims in the river, not a fan of swimming in our pool he will just sit at the steps(we live in California where we get to swim about 5-6 months out of the year.) as soon as he gets his booster and vet says he's good we are going to take him to the dog park too Frankie is a fan of the dog park and is probably missing it since we haven't gone since chubby joined our family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi Frankie's mom, 

Here are some pics from our playdate with Hina's littermates. The pics are of the boys at 5.5 months.

It never reached a point where any dog was unhappy.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Hina said:


> Hi Frankie's mom,
> 
> Here are some pics from our playdate with Hina's littermates. The pics are of the boys at 5.5 months.
> 
> It never reached a point where any dog was unhappy.


Thank you that's awesome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bdarn (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a male pup from the same litter.
Bev


----------



## bdarn (Jan 8, 2011)

I got a male pup from Soundview's litter also.
Bev


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I got a male pup from Soundview's litter also.
> Bev


Welcome! Would love to see pics of your boy!

Hina is almost 7.5 months old!! It's amazing how quickly time has gone by.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey! How are all the March babies doing?
Would love to see everybodys updates 
Olliver doing great.
Finally out of shark phase and really sweetening up 
Doing great with obedience and classes and life in general.
A great pup, so happy to have him.
Frankies mom: How you making out with the brothers?

Ollie's latest:


----------



## Kasey13 (Oct 29, 2013)

*First time mommy*

Hello everyone, I just found this site today and I am so glad I did. I have a female, Kasey, who was also born in March (21st). I have never had a dog before, so I am new to all of this. I have a lot of questions and you all seemed like a great place to maybe get some answers. Btw...all your puppies are beautiful. Goldens are so sweet. We absolutely love having this girl in our home. If any of you have a moment that you could sit down and we could chat back and forth, I would so appreciate it. Thanks and have a golden day. (Haha, just couldnt resist.) Michelle


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

*Update on Olive*

Here are some recent photos of Olive, another of the Soundview pups. One photo is the result of her finding ways to amuse herself while we were on a shopping trip to a local nursery for trees. Another is her trying on her Halloween costume. The last photo is the look she was giving me while I was telling her not to slobber on the cat.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Wow where to start, adding Chubby to the family has been an adjustment. He's a great boy over all but we felt that we were starting all over with the vet bills, potty training, training classes etc. the boys get along great, they are always together, they still wrestle but not as much as in the beginning. Have not weighted them lately but last time they were close to 60lbs pounds each! Recently we traveled a our local national park which is about an hour away and they loved it! On our way home you could definitely tell who was the boss between them (Frankie) had taken over the entire back of the car and had chubby sleeping on the ground, Frankie can sometimes be a big brother bully.

















































Switched seats with chubby so he could get some rest! 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

I also wanted to ask how everyone else is dealing with all the floating dog hair around their home? I don't know if it's because we have two boys or if it's their major shedding time but hair dog is everywhere around our home, I find myself sweeping several times a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Frankie and Chubby's mom..glad you took Chubby in. Looks like they are getting along great. 

Hina just started shedding like crazy about two weeks ago. We have boatloads of fur on our clothes and house. Maybe they are getting their adult coat soon?

I've also noticed she's become a bit more affectionate with us. She loves to roll up against us like a cat..rolls upside down on the floor...and being a bit more of a velcro dog. We finished up training classes last week and are now using the front-lead easy walk harness. It works for us! She's 46-47 lbs...and getting harder to carry  I love her like crazy.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Frankie's Mommy said:


> I also wanted to ask how everyone else is dealing with all the floating dog hair around their home? I don't know if it's because we have two boys or if it's their major shedding time but hair dog is everywhere around our home, I find myself sweeping several times a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Olive has been shedding a ton lately. I keep a lint roller in the car because there's no chance of getting de-furred while I'm still in the house.


----------



## Kasey13 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi again.

Just wondering who hasn't spayed or neutered their babies? I was planning on waiting until after her first heat. Is anyone else doing this? 

Thanks.
Michelle & Kasey


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Kasey13 said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Just wondering who hasn't spayed or neutered their babies? I was planning on waiting until after her first heat. Is anyone else doing this?
> 
> ...


We are waiting for our boys to turn 1 1/2 before doing it unless we run into a problem we will do it sooner. So far so good we have not had any problems at the dog park with humping but it's probably because they have learned that neither of them is the alpha male. But they are only 7 months so I know there are still a lot of changes to happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Frankie's Mommy said:


> I also wanted to ask how everyone else is dealing with all the floating dog hair around their home? I don't know if it's because we have two boys or if it's their major shedding time but hair dog is everywhere around our home, I find myself sweeping several times a day.



We bought the "shed monster" and couldnt be happier with it. I get PILES of hair, it has totally taken care of inside of the house. I didnt care for the ferminator, and this seems to be a great solution for us! I dont know if there are different sizes, but the one I have is 2 inches wide with a yellow handle.
Its in the pic, sorry so dark!

Our issue we had is her chewing, seems not many toys can last her chewing strength, any ones that work that surprised you?


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I've posted on the forum, it's nice to see how much everyone's pup has grown since the summer! Nimbus turned 8 months old today, and weighed about 53lbs as of last week. She's filling out and her adult coat is slowly coming in. I absolutely loooove seeing her tail feathering coming in. I'll try to post some photos later if I remember to, they're all in my SD card still. 

I used the Oster Professional Undercoat Rake when her puppy fur was coming out in lumps, and I just started using it again since she's been shedding a lot lately too. It's amazing, I love it. It gets so much of her loose fur off of her.

sadie2013, Nimbus tears up her toys in a matter of minutes. Every plush toy we give her, she seems to have it torn up within the same day. The one toy she really loves to chew and go crazy over (that isn't a ball) is the West Paw Design Bumi. She'll take it and shake it around. She'll also bring it to me and play fetch or tug with it. But she's content just chewing on it.

Kasey13, I'm also waiting for Nimbus to go through her first heat before I spay her. I'm expecting her to go into her first heat soon, since my breeder has informed me that the general age for her pups to go into their first heat is 8 months or so. Nimbus is my first pup, so I'm starting to get really nervous and anxious about it... my number one fear is taking her out without knowing she's in heat.

Has anyone's pup been acting out cause of the "teenager" phase? I can't tell if Nimbus is in her teenage phase or not.

A problem I've been having with her is that she's been having accidents in her crate when I leave the house... I still crate her when I leave because I have a cat, so just as a precaution I don't allow them to be together unsupervised. She's fine overnight, it's just when I leave the house, she pees in her crate... the timing changes. Sometimes she's fine if I'm out for 4 hours, other times I'm out for 2 hours and come home to her soaking wet. Any ideas of how I can help her with her separation anxiety (I assume that's what it is).


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the updates! It sure helps to know what others are going through. 

As for spaying.. we're gonna wait a bit longer but still undecided on exactly when. We want her to develop more before spaying.

Thanks for the deshedding tool recommendations. I might want an extra one.

As for the peeing in the crate, I'm not sure what can be done to help. Maybe spraying with a pet deodorizer spray will work. We also crate our girl when she is unsupervised.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

sadie2013 said:


> Our issue we had is her chewing, seems not many toys can last her chewing strength, any ones that work that surprised you?


Olive is a world class chewer. So far, the toys that have held up the best are:


Canvas dog bumpers (I just get the SportDog ones from Amazon). I get the orange colored ones so I can find them in the yard. She's never been able to tear one open (knock on wood). We've lost a few, but the survivors seem impervious to gnawing.
A large Kong Wubba toy, basically a large squeaky kong wrapped in some kind of ballistic nylon. So far it's been absolutely indestructible even though it's her go-to toy - when I'm working in the yard she follows me around squeaking it constantly.
Tuff Balls tennis balls - a regular tennis ball lasts less than 15 minutes with Olive. I bought 2 of these in July & they've still got all their fuzz and are in one piece. Can't imagine what they're made of because we play with them constantly. The only weird thing about them is they don't bounce.

She plays fetch probably cumulatively 2 hours a day & these have seemed to hold up the best. Between a morning 3 to 5 mile hike/walk with her, an afternoon 1 1/2 to 2 mile walk and a couple hours of throwing things to fetch, I don't know what kind of shape Olive is in, but I've lost 20 pounds so far. 

Lately, I've been taking 4 or 5 pounds of frozen pipe bones, coating them in cheap BBQ sauce, spreading them on a cookie sheet, then baking them for 2 to 2 1/2 hours at 300 degrees. The BBQ sauce hardens onto the bones & if you start with frozen bones, the marrow hasn't melted away yet. I put them in a zip lock bag in the fridge & give Olive one or two a day. They're definitely outside treats because the BBQ sauce gets slimey with enough dog slobber on it. But, they do keep her occupied for 45 minutes to an hour per bone. Regular frozen pipe bones keep her occupied for less than about 15 minutes - she's figured how to strip the meat, gristle and marrow out like a pro.


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> Has anyone's pup been acting out cause of the "teenager" phase? I can't tell if Nimbus is in her teenage phase or not.


We're going through a phase where Olive is constantly testing boundaries: can she get away with not responding to a come, sit or stay command? Can she hope to get away with chasing the cat? Can she counter surf? Can she pull on the leash? Etc etc etc. She's more likely to pull this on Marci than with me & in each case, we correct the behavior and move on. She's still a ton of fun, but I can see that she's testing to see if she can expand the boundary of acceptable behavior.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi Rob, how interesting! Bbq sauce baked onto bones.

As for toys, we have elk antler, kong and nylabones (durachew or harder versions). I might pick up more kong rubber toys because that seems to hold up the best and is a little softer for her teeth vs antler.

Plush toys get destroyed..its sad because she likes them, but they are a waste of money because they get destroyed in a few minutes.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

How's everyone doing? Has any of the girls come into heat yet? I'm still anxiously waiting.

It's starting to get cold over here, and it snowed over the weekend. I was really excited to see how Nimbus would react to it, but it hasn't snowed enough for her to really play in it. There was a bit of snow on our balcony, which she tried to dig in and sniff... I'm excited for the winter season!   

Anyone else's pup experienced snow yet?


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> How's everyone doing? Has any of the girls come into heat yet? I'm still anxiously waiting.
> 
> It's starting to get cold over here, and it snowed over the weekend. I was really excited to see how Nimbus would react to it, but it hasn't snowed enough for her to really play in it. There was a bit of snow on our balcony, which she tried to dig in and sniff... I'm excited for the winter season!
> 
> Anyone else's pup experienced snow yet?


How exciting! We live in California so we don't get snow unless your in the mountains. My boys actually experienced heavy rain and thunder for the first time a couple of weeks ago and it was very interesting, Frankie was afraid of the thunder but didn't mind the rain, Chubby was afraid of both we took them out to potty and as soon as he felt the rain he ran in a circle trying to find cover. We do plan on taking them up to Yosemite once the snow comes in hopefully they love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm still awaiting her first heat cycle (hopefully it won't happen over Christmas). I don't entirely know what to expect, but we'll deal with it as it comes.

We had about half an inch of snow one morning and Lily loved playing in it. I love watching a puppy see the snow for the first time.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hey everyone! Hina is about 50 lbs now and wants to play all the time! I can't remember what it was like previously or how the other nights have gone by. She's a great girl and pretty well behaved. She does well off leash but sometimes eats other dog poop...gross!

We plan on hiking and going to the beach more. Yesterday, I got soaked walking her in the rain..but she loved it!

How does everyone do on weeknights? It's rare for me to have a spare moment because she constantly drops toys at me, wanting to play. We walk for an hour to 1.5 hrs to get her exercise.

Here's a pic of her enjoying coconut before it gets ripped to shreds.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hina looks like she's thoroughly enjoying herself in that picture! 

I go to school, so I don't have a 9-5 schedule. On days that I'm home before 5pm, I take Nimbus to the dog park for 1-2 hours. After that, she'll usually sleep for most of the evening while I do some studying. On days that I come home too late to take her to the park, we do a 45 minute walk, and some training or tug/fetch before I get her to settle down so I can do some work. She's good most of the time, she'll happily just sleep if no one's available to play with her.

I should also mention, since my last post, we had a good inch of snow that stayed on the ground... although only for a day or two before it all melted. I took her out to see how she'd react, and she loved it. Kept trying to eat snowflakes and push the snow around with her nose. She'd sniff it too hard and end up sneezing because it'd get up her nose. She also tried to eat it, so I throw a snowball to see if she'd go after it. She did......... but halfway towards the snowball she didn't know where it went and was looking at me like "mom, where'd it go???" 

Here's a picture I took on my phone. It took forever to get her to sit still enough for me to take it, she was too excited.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh boy, here we go. Lily appears to be starting to go into her first heat cycle. She would do that right around Christmas time.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Oh boy, here we go. Lily appears to be starting to go into her first heat cycle. She would do that right around Christmas time.


Ugh, that is great timing. Not!
We had about 8 inches of snow yesterday. Olliver is having a ball! Right now he is doing Zoomies around the back field  It was quite funny to see his reaction to the disappearing ball when we were playing fetch. He must have plowed up (with his nose) about 1/2 acre of snow to find it 
Love this pup 

Stats: He is 9 months as of the 6th. Weighing in at a whopping 70 pounds. Not an ounce of fat on him. He's a great boy. Lots of energy and fun. Some recent pics: Ollie santa hat/Ollie high point state park/Ollie with dad after ice storm
(Would love to see everybodys newest please


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Olliver looks so majestic in that last photo 

We got a lot of snow over the weekend as well. I took her to the dog park and she loooooved it. She started rolling around it in, burying her whole head under the snow. We left the park with snowballs hanging all over her fur.

Nimbus is a day younger than Olliver. Last time I weighed her (about a week ago), she was 57lbs. Here's a picture from yesterday when she sat still enough for me to take one.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> Olliver looks so majestic in that last photo
> 
> We got a lot of snow over the weekend as well. I took her to the dog park and she loooooved it. She started rolling around it in, burying her whole head under the snow. We left the park with snowballs hanging all over her fur.
> 
> Nimbus is a day younger than Olliver. Last time I weighed her (about a week ago), she was 57lbs. Here's a picture from yesterday when she sat still enough for me to take one.


Great shot! I love her coloring. U have fun in the snow Nimbus


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

PiratesAndPups said:


> Oh boy, here we go. Lily appears to be starting to go into her first heat cycle. She would do that right around Christmas time.


I *think* Nimbus came into heat this morning... I saw a drop of what looked like blood when she was standing on my bed :no: The blood seems to be a lot darker in colour than I had imagined though, and when I wiped her vaginal area, again, the "blood" was very dark in colour. Does anyone happen to know if that's normal? Also, her vulva isn't really swollen, not more so than normal. So I'm currently on the fence about whether or not she's in heat, but I'm keeping her indoors until I can confirm or deny the fact.


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Hope everyone is enjoying this time of year! I know I sure am, teaching has it's perks and 1 is that we get 3 weeks off during the winter! I am taking advantage of my time off and getting both my boys neutered. I was hoping to wait till they turned 1, but Champ has started marking while out on walks. Frankie has really matured and is so calm, just wants to cuddle. I took the boys to get a picture with Santa at our local ASPCA and oh boy was it a struggle to get Champ to sit still. He was jumping on people, barking at other dogs, he was so excited while Frankie was nice and calm the total opposite of his brother. I want to wish everyone a wonderful holiday full of love and laughter from 
Myself, my husband and our two fur-sons







Champ & Frankie with Santa and his very helpful Elf's 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kat70 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, these dogs are all beautiful. My little boy, Midas, was born on 15 March this year. He currently comes in at 41kg. This kind of freaked me out a bit, so I took him up to the vet to confirm weight and check he wasn't overweight. Vet said he is just a big dog. He has the waist and you can see his ribs, he is just really barrel chested. He is currently 57cm tall.


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi! My Shamrock was born on March 20th!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Shamrock and Midas! Nice to meet other March babies.
I just turned 10 months yesterday! Loving life  olliver


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you!! Oliver is such a handsome boy! I see you lost your Homer a year ago yesterday. I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

MommyCox said:


> Thank you!! Oliver is such a handsome boy! I see you lost your Homer a year ago yesterday. I am so very sorry for your loss


Aww, thank you. Yes, my dear Homer passed on Jan 8 last year. He was a special dog. So glad we have Ollie to keep us smiling


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi to all the new March puppy members! Here's Wellie in her Santa hat.


----------



## MommyCox (Jan 6, 2014)

I am glad you have Ollie too! 

Heidi, Wellie is such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Frankie's Mommy (May 27, 2013)

Welcome new pups & family! It's 2014 and soon our puppies will be turning 1! I feel like march will be here in a blink of an eye, I'm excited for my boys to turn 1 so they can calm down a little well at least Champ he's a little too excited. Frankie is weighting in at 60.3 lbs, Champ is 63.5 lbs my I think my boys are going to be on the smaller side which works for me because I wAlk them both at the same time. How much is everyone else's pups weighting in at?
Champ & Frankie watching the birds







Our weekend hike







Brotherly love 







Frankie








Champ 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

Loving all the pics here! I have not been posting much lately on the forum since Rex -and my non furbabies- have been keeping me busy ....I can't believe how much everyone's pups have grown! I also can't believe we are approaching our 1st birthdays ? 

For those of you who I have not had the pleasure in meeting yet... my name is Jaclyn and my GR is Rex  His DOB is March 28 2013. I really need to update my sig pic because he definitely doesn't look like that anymore,lol! 

Looking fwd to talking with you all more  





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Rex is such a cutie in your signature pic! Makes me miss the puppy days, but at the same time, I don't miss everything from the puppy days (potty training being the main thing!)

Nimbus weighed in at ~ 57lbs on December 6th or 7th. I'm guessing she's around 60lbs now, but I think she'll top off at that weight, she hasn't been growing in height since she was 7 months old, but she's been filling out


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you, Nimbus is adorable as well! ❤ Wow, she is a big girl! I am wondering when Rex will stop growing too...when he went for his neuter day he weighed in just over 60 although it was hard to get a clear reading because he wanted nothing to do with that scale,lol. He was 9 months then and the vet said that he will probably just get taller but everything else is done growing? He seems to me he had filled out more since then though.

Have any of yours started doing things he/she didn't before? Rex is suddenly into counter surfing and it's been pretty frightening because I have pulled some scary stuff out of his mouth....this morning was Raisin Bran that one of my kids had left on the counter .... while I was in the bathroom he had managed to get it, tear open the bag and started to eat it! Another scary incident was a package of sudafed my husband had just picked up and it was still on the desk next to his keys...not sure how he reached that one *sigh* This definitely reminds me of when my kids were toddlers & they were getting into everything! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL thanks! She is definitely bigger than the "average" girl, but that just means there's more to love, and cuddle with 

Nimbus has been counter surfing since she was 8 months old, so it's not a new thing. But I'm always super paranoid and push everything far from her reach. The only time she's gotten something that really worried me was when she grabbed a piece of pork off the table that was seasoned with garlic and onion. I managed to grab it from her before she ate it. Other than that, I haven't had much of a scare with counter surfing.

Off the top of my head, I can't think of anything new she's been doing that she hadn't done before. She's been a little selective on hearing this past week when we're not in training mode, but I'm just asking her to comply with a command. I attribute it to her being in heat though (she just came into heat around 2 days ago).


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Jenuine! Nimbus is in heat? How has it been?

Hina has been in heat for about 18 days. Her energy level has been lower so it's not too bad. I can't wait til it's over so we can be active once again. Here's a pic of her this morning after a little indoor play. She's weighed 51 lbs last month.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Nimbus has been in heat for about 6 days, she's doing well though. I haven't noticed much of a change in her personality, she's been the same, activity level about the same as well (although she's not very active indoors to begin with). I bought her reusable doggy diaper from a pet store and have been using that, but there are still blood droplets all over my place (especially on my bed because that's where she was when she first came into heat)...

She's actually bleeding a lot more than I had expected. I'm guessing maybe because it's her first heat, she's still learning to clean herself better, but thankfully it will be her first and last heat. I'm planning on getting her spayed 2 months after she goes out of heat (as per breeder recommendation), so her birthday present will be a spay! fun!  haha

have you been taking Hina on walks since she's been heat? I take really short walks with her because I'm so paranoid about it, I try to tire her out with tug, fetch and some training for mental stimulation.


----------



## Bluffer (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't been active enough but I love following and today I got the sweetest picture of our girl, Piper! I will be attempting to upload soon!! She went into heat in November for about 15 days and come December had a false pregnancy... Ask me how I learned.... A vet bill! Thankfully all is well and I learned something new! Always learning!!!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi Jenuine, we used old underwear and 2-3 thin panty liners..it seemed to work well. I did think it was supposed to be a few drops of blood, but yes it's more than expected. It's day 21 and the discharge has been a different color for a few days. Vulva is still slightly swollen. 

We take her out on leash briefly very early in the morning to avoid other dogs, then outdoor time in the yard with supervision. So far we haven't had any males come by or express interest, although I still imagine a dog might jump over our fence!

I bought a couple toys to help. We have a beef bone and some cheap plush toys for her to rip up. Also recently we taught her to fetch a toy after we hide it. She loves the praise when she finds it.

We're also going to spay her before her next heat. For now, I can't wait to get back to our walks.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh! The worry that a dog will jump over the fence to get at Hina is exactly how I felt when I left Nimbus at my parents' house for the weekend. I don't have a yard myself, so that's not something I have to worry about daily, although because I don't have a yard, it's a little harder to exercise her thoroughly while she's on her heat 

Can I ask how long the bleeding lasted for Hina or Piper? It's day 7 today, and she's still bleeding quite a lot, and it's still bright red... just wondering when I can expect her to bleed less. She's getting blood all over her butt fur! So rather than just droplets of blood, it's blotches of blood when she sits :no:

Glad to hear Piper wasn't pregnant and that it was just a scare! Can I ask whether something specific made you think she was pregnant for you to take her to the vet to get checked?

I can't wait until I can take Nimbus for long walks and to the dog park, I'm sure she's anxiously waiting for that day to come too.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the opposite thing going on. Olliver is 2 weeks shy of 11 months and I think the testosterone is kicking in! The other day when we were at the park he lifted his nose so high in the air and looked thataway (wherever those female scents were coming from). Just looking at him I felt for sure he would have been off and after that girlie if he could.
It may have been a dead animal or deer crap, but nope, I think he was feeling his hormones!


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Love that picture of Olliver! He looks so mature. Looks like he's "growing up" the same time Nimbus is, which I find really cool because Nimbus is only a day younger than Olliver


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hina had blood up til day 18-19. It turned light pink for a day, now we have little dots of yellow. Swelling is going down, but nipples still pronounced. We're now on day 23.

I highly recommend boys or men's briefs! We lined it with thin panty liners and it helped so much. It seemed to catch 99% of the blood and can be easily disposed. We used carpet spot cleaner / oxyclean to clean up any stains in our living room. Also we cut a hole in the briefs for her tail and tied the waistband with a rubber band to make the diaper fit properly.

P.s, Hina had really bad breath for 2 weeks during the initial part of her heat.


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi fellow March pup owners ! We're just squeaking in here with a March 30th birthday for our girl. Looks like she's right in the middle of the pack when we weighed her in at 58lbs at 9 mos. She's a sweetheart but sure is pushing the boundaries a bit on behavior these days too  Just caught her counter surfing for the first time yesterday (after some grated cheese), getting a little selective on when she wants to listen to a recall, and still looking to chew things she shouldn't but now brings them to me to "ask" ...sometimes... Lovely personality really starting to develop and getting cuddlier by the day. Super active and busy/nosy little girl - she's a sweetheart and we're loving her ! No sign of first heat yet. Did you all get a general idea from your breeders as to when to expect it ? I was told Mom and Grandma started a bit later - 12-14 mos. and that could be an influencing factor. Don't know how reliable that is but we're scheduling her spay for end of Feb. at 11 mos.


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

Still struggling to get signature pics up


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and thread! What's your pup's name? Her colour looks gorgeous (assuming that's her in the little profile picture)! 

With Nimbus, my breeder had told me that her line of goldens tend to come into heat around 8 - 9 months. So I kept an eye out when she turned 8 months old, but she didn't come into heat until a little over 10 months (she was born on the 7th, heat came in around the 13th), so the time frame was slightly off but barely. 

Good luck on the spay, let us know how it goes and what your experience is like with your girl. Can't wait to see some pics of your pup!


----------



## SweetPeaGold (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Jenuine ! The avatar pic is my sweet girl Gracie. We lost her to Lymphoma a little over a year ago. She was a field golden and did have a lovely dark color. My little one is Josie - hopefully I have managed to get her pic up here to show you


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, I'm sure she's looking over you and Josie from the other side  

And Josie is just adorable! She still has such a puppy face


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

Jenuine said:


> sadie2013, Nimbus tears up her toys in a matter of minutes. Every plush toy we give her, she seems to have it torn up within the same day. The one toy she really loves to chew and go crazy over (that isn't a ball) is the West Paw Design Bumi. She'll take it and shake it around. She'll also bring it to me and play fetch or tug with it. But she's content just chewing on it.
> 
> 
> > BEST toy ever!!! Thanks sooo much Jenuine, its honestly been a lifesaver, and we are amazed there haven't been any teeth marks in it!!
> ...


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

You're welcome, sadie2013!  Those pictures of Sadie with the Bumi looks exactly like what Nimbus does with her's. She's had her's since September or October... and it's still intact, with no tears or teeth marks.

That last photo of sadie is ADORABLE! Those little socks!!!  I put Mushers Secret on Nimbus' paws when I take her out on walks. Since we live in the city, there tends to be a lot of salt on the sidewalks we go on. It seems to be doing the job. I also wipe her paws down when we get back. Hope Sadie's little paws are okay! :crossfing


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a photo of Olive from last week when we went out for a beach walk with some neighbors and Olive's playdate Bailey. Bailey and Olive love the beach, but we have to rinse her off pretty much every time we get back from the beach to get the sand & seaweed off.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Love the pic of Sadie with socks and the other with her looking in the mirror. Cute!

Loving the updates..can't believe they'll be 1 soon.


----------



## sadie2013 (May 1, 2013)

I couldn't help but feel bad for Sadie, I did take her to the vet last week~totally glad I did. Her paw was irritated from the salt and she also had a yeast infection on her toe  so she gets to be on prednisone and ketoconazole , so far she has resopnded quick and isn't licking her feet~huge relief to not have her cone on!



Jenuine said:


> I put Mushers Secret on Nimbus' paws when I take her out on walks. Since we live in the city, there tends to be a lot of salt on the sidewalks we go on. It seems to be doing the job. I also wipe her paws down when we get back. Hope Sadie's little paws are okay! :crossfing


I will look into, I just picked up paw guard because its what the grocery store had.  Thanks!!







RobT said:


> Here's a photo of Olive from last week when we went out for a beach walk with some neighbors and Olive's playdate Bailey. Bailey and Olive love the beach, but we have to rinse her off pretty much every time we get back from the beach to get the sand & seaweed off.


The beach looks so appealing right now! Beautiful pic!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

_Sadie: With the weather being in advisory a lot I don't know if her paws got irritated from salt from a walk on a decent day, or just from the cold snow~but her paws got a little red and I hope me washing her paws every time she comes in from outside helps the irritation to go away. First we did the cone, but she ended up driving me nuts crashing into everything, and not caring! So socks have been helping her not lick them. I feel I'm always worried about something with her!!







_

Those socks are adorable as is her expression 
Olliver would have those babies off in about 15 seconds


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted here! It's been a hectic past few months with the holidays and all. My baby is not so much a baby anymore. He will be turning 1 in exactly 2 weeks on March 4! I still don't have him neutered. I think I am going to wait another month or two until all of this snow melts so it won't be so difficult for him to go to the bathroom once he has the surgery. He climbs all over snow mounds as it is!

He is SUCH a cuddly puppy. Very loving. He loves to sleep with me in bed or lay next to me when I'm watching movies. He follows me everywhere. If I get up for a glass of water, or go to the bathroom, he makes sure to stick with me. It's so adorable. My love for him continues to grow every day. He has calmed down tremendously, but still has his hyper puppy moments.

Here are a couple of pictures of him enjoying the snow. And then another picture of him trying to get me to pay attention to him instead of getting work done. He loves when we have snow storms and I can stay home to work instead of being away from him all day. He still wants all the attention though...


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey there Sawyer! You are 2 days older than me. My bday is 3/6. Love Olliver xxoo

Boy Sawyer has grown into a handsome young fella  I cant believe it has almost been a year. Time has flown.
Olliver is slated for neutering on Monday. His breeder saw him last week and said his growth plates are closed and so the appointment is made.
Lol. I work from home and Olliver is under my feet all day. Definite perk.
Cant wait to be swimming again. This winter has been a killer. Just got back form walking down the road. Halfway down the sleet started. Not fun. Very done.
 Robin

Couple recent ones of Olliver. They change on a daily basis I think.


----------



## Jenuine (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wanted to wish all the pups a happy early birthday! 

Can't believe Nimbus is turning 1 in a couple of days... time flew, especially after she turned 8 months old! I'll try to remember to upload some pictures from her birthday celebration


----------



## RobT (Apr 24, 2013)

Coming up on a year next week. Olive's just under 70 pounds vs 11 when we picked her up at Soundview Farm. She's turned into such a great dog (as long as she gets lots of exercise). She's sleeping on my feet right now. 

:wavey:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey March pups!:wave:
We had our big 1st birthday bash yesterday on 3/6.
Olliver got to play with his buddy Charlie. He got a big bone and some squeaky balls. And he had to suffer thru dress up humiliation yet again 

Happy Birthday to all the March babies. They are all so big and beautiful! The year flew!
p.s. Ollie was neutered last week. Did great with the surgery


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Lily is 1 today! I can't believe it, this year has gone so fast. She's so big now and makes me so proud. She's the sweetest pup who just loves to snuggle, wants to play at every hour of the day and listens to everything I say so well. I was truly blessed with this pup!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

My Kylie turned one year old on 28 March. She is a very good girl. We will be starting to work on her CGC to see if we can get that done in the next few months. She was in season during her birthday so we didn't have a big celebration then. She will be spayed in late June.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

*Birthday party*

I've been late in posting, but we celebrated Hina's birthday with her mommy doggy and 4 of her brothers back in March. It was great! We all love our Goldens and couldn't have asked for anything better. 

We exchanged gifts of dog treats and I made them cooked chicken, boiled egg drizzled with kong liver paste. Can't wait for next year 

P.s. Oliver's mom, you're giving me ideas!!


----------



## Kat70 (May 22, 2013)

I don't know how any of you get your dogs to keep a hat on. No way with Midas, he leaves for about three seconds, shakes head, gives me a dirty look and walks away


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Recent photos. She'll be 4 next March. Time sure flies


----------

